# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Greetings from Holland

## Firestarter

My fellow countrymen of the press have prepared a great message for President Trump to show how great the Netherlands really is. Maybe it’s unlikely that the Donald will actually watch it or read this thread, but you can’t blame me for trying: https://youtu.be/j-xxis7hDOE
Over here in the Netherlands the most talked about topic must be our great weather; I estimate that the Dutch averagely talk about this 10 times a day.
Maybe not the second most talked about but definitely in the top 5 is - soccer (voetbal).

KORFBAL
Talking about soccer these days isn’t the best way to show how great we really are. We are ranked #22 on the Fifa World list, directly behind Iceland (a total population of some 320,000).
We should all be talking about the great sports korfbal in which we definitely rule. Since 1978 Netherlands won gold 9 times in the world championships. Just to show what a great sport this is: 100% Netherlands-Belgium finales (Belgium won once).
Because korfbal is a mixed team sport there’s plenty of room for great gossip.
For anybody unfamiliar with the sport that is our greatest pride - an action photo. As you can see the great “korf” is similar to any old “basket”, but no dribbling, dunking, or passing the middle line...



ANNE FRANK
When Americans visit us, they are amazed at how little everything is: small houses, cars and streets (and lots of bikes).
Madurodam really shows how proud we are to be small. If you think it’s weird that in 2015 Madurodam was visited by a great 650,000 visitors, you might not believe that most of them are tourists.
Even greater than Madurodam is the Anne Frank Huis (located in my home town Amsterdam: the greatest town in the world) which in 2015 was visited by 1.268 million people (mostly tourists).
The Diary of Anne Frank is really one of our greatest successes; it’s one of the 10 bestselling books in the whole wide world over the last 50 years. As you can see: only books of great quality in this list...


According to the great official story the family Frank was hiding in the “Achterhuis” for the Germans (during WW II in total less than 100 Germans were in Amsterdam).
This diary isn’t just a great book, but was also featured in several great movies and plays. Not surprising when we learn that (at least part of) the diary was written by play write Meyer Levin. Levin won a court case against father Otto Frank, after which Otto settled the case for 50,000 dollar for his great “work” on the diary.
Otto Frank himself sold Opeka and Pectin to the German Wehrmacht; so the great Frank family wasn’t even really hidden (but please don’t tell anybody): http://snippits-and-slappits.blogspo...ary-fraud.html
Here you can see a sample of the handwriting in the great Diary and the (childish) handwriting of Anne Frank in 1942 (the lower sample).  I’m no great expert at handwriting so wouldn’t dare claim that these are written by a different person.



ZWARTE PIET
Zwarte piet is even mentioned in the video (Zwarte translates black). Sinterklaas is possibly an even greater success than the Diary of Anne Frank - being the origin of Santa Claus and all.
In November 2014 some Muslim participated in great protests against the racist zwarte piet and yelled during a speech: “_$#@! de Koning, $#@! de Koningin, $#@! het Koningshuis_” (Koning - King; Koningin - Queen; Koningshuis - Royal family).
This great Muslim was charged in May 2015 for insulting our greatly beloved King Willem-Alexander. When great protests broke out it appeared that our great King isn’t nearly as popular as the state media wants us to believe. Even some US journalists questioned our King; Willem-Alexander answered that the great Rijksvoorlichtingsdienst will explain.
On May 28, 2015 the government was forced to drop the charges because of the protests (that’s almost like a democracy, isn’t it?); in Dutch: http://rechtenforum.nl/forum/thread/...ennis/t/43981/

KONING GORILLA
When the great King Willem III was in his sixties he already had 2 great heirs to his throne and thought his life would be more exciting by marrying the 40 years younger (Queen) Emma.
*Willem III was already infertile because of syphilis (he was nicknamed Koning Gorilla because of his wild lifestyle) and besides that: (most) men that age cannot produce offspring without great insemination techniques. This didn’t stop Emma from being the great mother of (the later Queen) Wilhelmina - the great-grandmother of Willem-Alexander: http://web.archive.org/web/20170207113927/http://vivanepotista.com/post/50864882336/king-alex-queen-max-and-the-colorful-house-of*

This means that our great Willem-Alexander is about as Royal as the homeless, alcoholic beggar Hadjememaar the great that won a seat in the city council of Amsterdam in 1921 and – in one of those great examples of democracy – was locked up in prison and forced to resign.



NOORD-ZUIDLIJN
Maybe the previous already explains why I sometimes think that the crazy people are not the ones inside the insane asylums, but maybe you still think that the Netherlands cannot compete for the 1st place with the “great” USA. I’ll finish this post with the greatest of all; read it and weep – Amsterdam is the greatest!
In November 1996 the Amsterdam city council decided to build the Noord-Zuidlijn (North-Southline) – an addition to the great Amsterdam metro system.
In June 1997 in a great referendum a whopping 65% voted against (123.198 votes), but they went ahead anyway. In October 1999 the great Tweede kamer agreed with the Noord-Zuidlijn and on October 9, 2002 the Amsterdam city council made the definitive decision to go ahead. The whole great Noord-Zuidlijn is a planned 9.7 kilometre (6.1 mile) of which only a great 3.8 kilometre is really underground.
They started building this great project on April 22, 2003 and estimated it would be finished in 2005 at an estimated cost of 680 million euro (in total).
Some great problems were experienced including some great houses that collapsed - killing a few: http://www.spiegel.de/international/...-a-617894.html
After some lies, more lies and then even greater lies: the latest estimates claim that on July 22, 2018 the Noord-Zuidlijn will be finished at a total cost of 3.1 billion euro. According to the official story the Noord-Zuidlijn project was originally estimated to be finished in 2011 at a total great cost of 1.4 billion euro: http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archive...delayed-again/

According to the “independent” Wikipedia this great project was originally estimated to be finished in *2005* at a total cost of *680 million euro*: “_Volgens de oorspronkelijke plannen zou de Noord/Zuidlijn in 2005 klaar zijn en 680 miljoen euro kosten[29] -_ https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noord/Zuidlijn
I couldn’t find the great source on which this is based...

----------


## The Northbreather

Koning Gorilla lol.

What are the taxes?

----------


## timosman

No story about queen Máxima?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> No story about queen Máxima?


Was she the one married to Gluteus?

----------


## sam1952

"ZWARTE PIET"

My daughter was living in Holland in 2014. Zwarte Piet (black Pete, I believe) is a character (similar to an elf) who assists Sinterklaas on Christmas. Not sure if this is correct but think he took care of the "bad kids". Any she described how there was a movement to remove Zwarte Piet from the holiday and the division of the Dutch people who supported it and others who felt it was part of their culture and tradition. Not sure how that all ended.
Following are two pictures of chocolate candy bearing the images of Zwarte Piet my daughter sent me;

 


You be the judge...

----------


## Firestarter

> What are the taxes?


Of course: we have the greatest tax system in the world (in one of those great examples of justice Belastingdienst stole more than 225,000 euro in taxes of my salary from 2003-2013).
The Netherlands has an income tax of 52% (making it 4th in the world).
Aruba (part of our great Kingdom) takes first place with 59%: http://www.worldatlas.com/articles/c...the-world.html





> My daughter was living in Holland in 2014. Zwarte Piet (black Pete, I believe) is a character (similar to an elf) who assists Sinterklaas on Christmas. Not sure if this is correct but think he took care of the "bad kids". Any she described how there was a movement to remove Zwarte Piet from the holiday and the division of the Dutch people who supported it and others who felt it was part of their culture and tradition. Not sure how that all ended.


It hasn't ended yet...
Part of the legend of Sinterklaas is that only “sweet” kids get presents, while “naughty” kids get beaten up with some sticks (de roe) by zwarte piet, and the really bad kids are taken in a bag to Spain.
Here’s a story about zwarte piet and Sinterklaas: http://letsrollforums.com//showpost.php?p=271740&postcount=13






> No story about queen Máxima?


The most interesting member of our great Royal family is not Máxima (but better looking than the rest of the bunch) but the cofounder of Bilderberg, WWF and the 1001 Club – the employee of a subsidiary of IG Farben (IG Bilder if I remember correctly): the great Prince Bernhard.
Prince Bernhard was not only the grandfather of Willem-Alexander, but also related to Maxima; Bernhard reportedly arranged the marriage Willem-Alexander/Máxima.
The great stories about Prince Bernhard just keep pouring. Weapon smuggling to Argentine including gifts to Evita Perron (according to the famous writer Naipaul) and Indonesia, a great letter to Adolf Hitler, arranging a failed coup in Indonesia, pleading to JFK to let the Dutch keep control over New Guinea.
And for Americans maybe the most interesting of all the great stories is: that in a spin-off of Watergate it became apparent that Bernhard got hundreds of thousands of dollars in bribes from the weapon companies Lockheed and Northrop.
Following a great picture of our beloved Queen.


> Queen Maxima has said that she fell for Willem-Alexander because of his great sense of humour. To illustrate how funny these Royals can be: Queen Maxima visited Neurenberg in a dress decorated with Swastikas.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Of course: we have the greatest tax system in the world (in one of those great examples of justice Belastingdienst stole more than 225,000 euro in taxes of my salary from 2003-2013).
> The Netherlands has an income tax of 52% (making it 4th in the world).
> Aruba (part of our great Kingdom) takes first place with 59%: http://www.worldatlas.com/articles/c...the-world.html


To be fair, the 52% is the highest bracket which a lot of people are not paying. Still the lowest bracket is 36.55% for working people (for the first 20k or so) then from 20 to 67k it's 40.8% and above that 52%.. Then we have a 21% sales tax. Additional health taxes and the most expensive cars in the world probably. There is of course a lot of shifting money around because the objective of our government has for years been to make everybody equally poor.

----------


## Firestarter

Dear Donald,

Will you please consider reading this memo and take my advice on how to make America great again – Go Dutch.

NEW AMSTERDAM
You can best start right at home by restoring New York back to its great old name: New Amsterdam.
Wall Street and Harlem are already perfectly named.
Better rename Brooklyn to Brookland (Broek in Waterland is just too long)
The Bronx to the Pipe (to remind us of the Pijp and the 2 oil pipe-line orders you signed)
You don’t even have a Dam Square… Times Square would immediately be great just by renaming it.
Broadway to Rokin. 
Hudson to Jordan River (after the Jordaan in Amsterdam, what else?).

BAYBASIN
We also have great justice; just ask the Turkish Kurd Baybasin that got sentenced to life in prison for leading a violent criminal organisation. This was based on the suspicious phone calls Baybasin made.
Baybasin in a phone call told one of his associates "_to make him a call_" – the “him” got murdered swiftly. Maybe you only understand this when you learn this was translated with "_to make him cold_" (see 10.3.12 in the following – in Dutch): http://uitspraken.rechtspraak.nl/inz...HE:2002:AE5920

DE BRAUW BLACKSTONE WESTBROEK
If you’re looking for great legal advice look no further than: De Brauw Blackstone Westbroek.
You don’t even have to leave New York, they have an office at Rockefeller Center, 1270 Avenue of the Americas, 18th Floor: http://www.debrauw.com/de-brauw/contact/new-york/#
Ask specifically for Willemijne Adank: one of the great attorneys that counselled me.
De Brauw Blackstone Westbroek has provided ABN AMRO bank with legal advice in various mergers and acquisitions. This didn’t stop them from representing me in my court case against ABN AMRO.
You cannot be surprised that De Brauw Blackstone Westbroek pleaded against me.
Maybe you do find it surprising that I achieved a great victory against ABN AMRO bank in front of our Supreme Court.

REAL BILLIONAIRES
Your friends must think it’s hilarious that you – that couldn’t even run a casino – have made a name for yourself as a billionaire, especially now that you’ve made it all the way to US president.
Real multibillionaires – like the House of Orange-Nassau - proclaim to be simple millionaires. It must be very easy: make up some sob story that you have sacrificed a large part of your wealth to lead the USA to greatness.
Our Royal family knows that they become even more popular when they are seen as regular Joes. Here we think riding a bike is plain, so they regularly get pictured riding a  bike.
Here’s a great example at the Olympics in Rio last year. You can see Queen Máxima and Willem-Alexander on bike, while – if you look carefully – Princess Arianne is on the back of the bike of our King.



PROJECT LOCK
We also have great human rights.
A great example is the Project Lock of nature lover Prince Bernhard. When they weren’t shooting wild animals, they hired mercenaries of KAS International to hunt ANC-members in South Africa (to protect nature...): http://www.constantinereport.com/the...he-nazi-party/

AGENT ORANGE
Speaking about Bernhard, his nickname was Agent Orange.
You might remember that some ignorant fools complained about the genocide by the US army in Vietnam 
Our own Philips-Duphar produced some 2250 tons of “agent orange”.
So while the USA got the blame, we made the money; everybody should know that the Netherlands is the greatest.

JOB COHEN
You must realise how important it is to get a project leader for the great Mexico wall to keep the project running endlessly. The longer it will take to build, the more you and your associates can fill your bank accounts.
My advice to you is to get our great former Mayor Job Cohen to have the Mexico wall built. He knows how to keep a project going for many, many years. When it already takes us 15 years (or more: planned dates can be postponed) to build less than 10 kilometres...



Yours sincerely,
Max Havelaar



P.S.
William Jefferson Clinton (William in honour of our great King Willem) sure knows where to go.
Clinton was in Amsterdam just yesterday to collect a check of 1.8 million from the state lottery.
Any idea who makes the money (besides Clinton)? Lotteries and casinos in the Netherlands are prohibited by law...

They gave it a nice twist. When Clinton was walking on the Prinsengracht he was spotted by Lucy Boaden that twittered “_Okay I'm not on drugs Bill Clinton has just walked past the cafe we are sat in!!! Ha ha_”: https://twitter.com/lucylocket1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
Hilarious of course – ha ha – Clinton (almost in imitation of our Royal family) walking around like any other tourist. They even placed a photo on the internet that’s not from the twitter account of Boaden, so who made it?

Bill Clinton (without Hillary of course) was walking in the direction of the Westerkerk (that great tower of Amsterdam). The press instead wrote he was walking in the direction of the Anne Frank house (that can be reached after passing the Westerkerk). Am I the only one that finds this a little farfetched?
Here is the picture of Bill Clinton (green shirt, white hair) seen from the back.


Unfortunately Clinton didn’t visit our great statue of Multatuli; he was closer than 500 meters.

----------


## Firestarter

They definitely wanted a story of Bill going to the Anne Frank House. Why else would they use that ugly picture?
Here’s a photo of Clinton walking around in his green shirt with his entourage (I estimate 3-5 minutes before they reach the Rozengracht).


Bill Clinton went for lunch in restaurant Tomaz in the Begijnensteeg, eating one of our famous dishes – stamppot: http://nltimes.nl/2017/02/07/us-pres...ating-stamppot
The most common stamppot is andijvie: endive lettuce, mashed up with potatoes, gravy, and either pieces of bacon or a sausage. In one of those strange coincidences - I had andijvie stamppot for dinner last Monday.

I also found a video of Bill Clinton shopping. What could he be shopping for?
The video starts at the entrance of Hotel De L’Europe (close to the Munt), they go through the Kalverstraat (the number one shopping street of the Netherlands), but don’t find what they are looking for: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwxm9rRz0bo

We all know that Bill Clinton doesn’t inhale, but they finally find what they want. In the following 2 stills they are walking towards Coffeeshop Dutch Flowers, Singel 387. You can see that some bikers are frustrated for being blocked by Bill and his crooks.
One of the security guards makes a move, to get some of our world famous nederwiet, but stops at the last instant.
Four seconds later Bill makes a move in the direction of the coffeeshop, but shows great constraint by not entering.

----------


## Firestarter

Dear Donald,

Unfortunately I have reasons to believe that you haven’t enjoyed your last week, since you lost 2 of your team. I hate to tell you that your press secretary Sean Spicer just doesn’t cut it. I cannot even recommend a good Dutch spokesperson.
It must be easy to get a better one (even nobody is better than this Spicer character). You have already lost Andrew Puzder and Michael Flynn, basically because of Sean.

The following example shows that you overestimate our stupidity: sure reading a whole page is out of the grasp of most of us, but you really should get a better ghost writer for your Tweets. I will clarify this by the following 2 Tweets:
“_The real scandal here is that classified information is illegally given out by “intelligence” like candy. Very un-American!
The fake news media is going crazy with their conspiracy theories and blind hatred. @MSNBC & @CNN are unwatchable. @foxandfriends is great!_”
In the first sentence you accuse the “_intelligence_” for the leak of “_classified information_” and then in the last you accuse the “_fake news media_” of “_going crazy with their conspiracy theories_” (after you have already acknowledge that this is “_classified information_”).
Surely you can count on our short attention span, but if Spicer continues to make you look like a fool you can never “_make America great again_”. 

Get Tony Blair, if you can get him.
Just as a for example, already in September, 2002 Blair told about the high probability that Iraq possessed and developed Weapons of Mass Destruction: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20.../iraq.speeches
George W. Bush got most of the blame, and while some have accused Tony of lying, nobody blames Queen Elizabeth...
Tony B-liar recently came with the ridiculous accusation that Theresa’s May government is hurtling towards “_Brexit at any cost_” regardless of the damage it could do to British people and said that we need a second referendum. Tony appealed to the British sheeple “_This is not the time for retreat, indifference or despair, but the time to rise up in defence of what we believe_”: https://uk.news.yahoo.com/tony-blair...235106894.html
You see: this is the man to be your spokesman, he will just continue to lie even at the risk of making himself completely ridiculous. Blair even favours the (your) triangle, pyramid hand symbol.



According to the fake media of the Huffington Post some staffers in the White House think you suffer from a mental disorder. This is clearly fake news – it is humanly impossible to be more insane than Obama, the George Bushes or Bill and Hillary Clinton.
According to this article you simply refuse to read memos longer than 1 page – way to go Donald! – I’m afraid this post is a little too long for somebody with your IQ. And of course I agree that there are more important thing to do than reading, like for example watching the performances of all your spokespersons.
They claim that at one point you phoned your National Security advisor Mike Flynn at 3:00 AM to ask him if a strong or weak dollar is good for the economy:  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...04061313a1fbb? 
Flynn didn’t know right away and how could he before asking the Russian ambassador?
Couldn’t you just declare the Breitbart of Steve Bannon as the only “real” news (why Fox?)? I didn’t even know that Infowars is friends with Fox? Maybe you should get the following video removed from the internet, where poor Alex Jones tries to impress us by revealing that he was present at several Satanic bloody rituals (starting at 1:50). He tries to give it a swing, by telling he escaped (but I’m afraid he isn’t too convincing): https://youtu.be/ukzSZLaGne4

If you want great advice on economics look no further than Gerrit Zalm. I’m almost at a loss of words to describe the greatness of Zalm: national security, economics, and statistrics – you name it, Gerrit is your man: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrit_Zalm
Gerrit Zalm is a member of Bilderberg, good friends with the House of Orange-Nassau and former Minister of Finance, from 1994-2002 and 2003-2007. Even more important is that he was director of the greatest statistrics bureau in the whole world: the Centraal Plan Bureau (CPB), from 1989-1994.
Most important is his experience in banking. In 2007 he became CEO of the DSB Bank. Gerrit really showed that he got what it takes, by finalising the plans to bankrupt the DSB Bank. In the scheme that was orchestrated by Goldman Sachs bankster John Paulson (from your presidential campaign financial team), who made over $5 billion by crashing the American mortgage markets, ABN Amro bank was bankrupted. According to the CPB saving ABN Amro bank cost the Dutch tax payer 30 billion euro. Gerrit Zalm was already the new CEO of ABN Amro bank when DSB bank bankrupted in 2009 (keep in mind, that he was “my” CEO).
Gerrit Zalm recently retired from ABN Amro bank (last January 1), so I guess he’s even available.

You must have heard about our world famous drug policy. I guess that some people get injured if they try to pronounce “gedoogbeleid”. All over the world drug experts say that our liberal tolerance policy to drugs is a shining example.
We have hard drugs, which are really, really bad:  just like in the States we picture dirty homeless, bike stealing dirt bags when we think about junkies. Nobody thinks about Roger Clinton (half brother of Bill): http://heavy.com/news/2016/06/bill-r...net-worth-bio/
So we have hard drugs, which are illegal. Then we have soft drugs (weed and hashish) that are also illegal, but are being sold in our coffeeshops.
Nobody can carry (or possess) more than 5 grams of cannabis. It is illegal to grow cannabis. When you get caught with 5 plants to grow weed (without lights to grow) you won’t be prosecuted, but still the plants are confiscated.
If you understand how coffeeshops cannot grow cannabis or buy or transport it in larger quantities than 5 gram, and are not allowed to have more than 500 grams in their shop, than you could become the greatest US president in history... Only citizens of the Netherlands can get a weed pass and only people with such a pass can buy cannabis in the coffeeshops. Amsterdam rejected this policy - and is the most popular for tourists in the Netherlands...

Maybe you still don’t get how this policy is superior to the USA, where they can lock up any weed smoker. The first reason is control, because we have these coffeeshops nobody will buy cannabis from a dealer on the street. Then there are taxes and kickbacks: no coffeeshop can operate in the laws (they cannot even grow it!), so need to remain friends with the government.
In the USA potheads are careful, over here weed smokers think they can’t be touched by the cops.

I hate to admit that I had you figured all wrong: I thought you would spread hate and animosity. You are in fact doing a great job in making us all united.
United in our disgust for Hillary Clinton, fake media, courts of law, bankers... And worldwide unity in our disgust for Donald Trump.

Yours sincerely,
Max Havelaar


P.S.
If the previous still doesn’t convince you to go Dutch: your good friend Russia understands this.
At the Winter Olympics in Sotsji in 2014, Vladimir Putin showed his respect to the Dutch Royal family (some time after the customary photos on bike) by coming to the Holland House, and drinking a Heineken beer with King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima.

----------


## Firestarter

How about the following letter by an 11-year-old girl from Leiden to Donald Trump?
She posted it on the official website of the White House; I don’t think it’s easy for Donald Duck’s team to reply.

----------


## Firestarter

In March Forbes published their yearly billionaires list.
Last year the number of billionaires jumped from 1,810 to 2,043 (+13%).
Their total net worth rose by 18% to $7.67 trillion.
We still have to believe that Microsofts Bill Gates is the richest on earth, with $86 billion.
Amazons Jeff Bezos reportedly had the biggest increase of any person on the planet, adding $27.6 billion to his fortune; now worth $72.8 billion.
A name familiar to most is that of Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg (only 32 years old) whose fortune rose $11.4 billion in a year; now worth $56 billion: https://www.forbes.com/sites/kerryad.../#43123bc262ff

Ive only looked at the complete list until number #239 (all the billionaires with $6 billion or more).
The really richest arent in Forbes list; nobody named Rothschild or Rockefeller, not one King, Queen or Princess in the top 240.
There is only one Prince in the top 240: Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Alsaud, place #45 with $18.7 billion.
Rothschild agent George Soros is placed #29 with $25.2 billion: https://www.forbes.com/billionaires/...version:static

The brothers Koch (Charles and David) share place 8 in Forbes list with $48.3 billion both.
The highest placed Dutch on the Forbes list (and only Dutch in the top 240) is Charlene de Carvalho-Heineken with $12.6 billion.
Besides our Royal family, the family Brenninkmeijer (of the C&A clothes shops)  that have been partners in crime with the Dutch Royal family since at least the 1940s - is richer than Heineken. According to the Dutch Quote magazine: Brenninkmeijer is the richest of the Kingdom of the Netherlands with $24.1 billion.





> Your friends must think its hilarious that you  that couldnt even run a casino  have made a name for yourself as a billionaire, especially now that youve made it all the way to US president.
> Real multibillionaires  like the House of Orange-Nassau - proclaim to be simple millionaires. It must be very easy: make up some sob story that you have sacrificed a large part of your wealth to lead the USA to greatness.


Donald Trump made a smart move.
Now that hes in a position in which (even he) cannot loose, he had his reported fortune go down with $1 billion; to a mere $3.5 billion: https://www.forbes.com/profile/donal...t=billionaires
In another year we can expect Donald Trump trying to convince us that he has sacrificed his fortune, just to make America great again.

According to Roger Daltrey (famous for fronting the Who):
_Trump didnt really win it  because Democrats threw it away by putting [Hillary Clinton] up. A dead dog would have won it against [her], look at that_ - http://pagesix.com/2017/03/30/roger-...llary-clinton/
But then again some music these days (especially from 1960s icons that refuse to quit) cant compete with a howling dog

----------


## Firestarter

In the category ridiculous “news” in the Netherlands; King Willem-Alexander has claimed that he has been co-pilot for the last 21 years on flights by the KLM (the Royal Dutch Airforce) and before that on Martinair - averagely twice a month: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/du...lot-21-n761401


This isn’t the first time that this bizarre story has made the headlines; in April 2013 (shortly before he would become our King) a similar story was shoved down our throats: http://nltimes.nl/2013/04/09/pilot-k...lem-alexander/

Obviously another ploy to hide some damaging information...
I wouldn’t know what it could be, but the only pilot in our Royal family that I know of is - Prince Bernhard.
It’s a little tricky to find stories about Bernhard that they’re trying to hide: IG Farben, double agent, the Lockheed/Northrop affair, ritual child sacrifice, paedophilia, eugenics, Project Lock...

Queen Wilhelmina controlled a majority share in the NHM bank that owned part of the BHS bank that was involved in financing the Nazi party since the 1930s. Several members on the board of directors of the BHS were appointed on the advice of Bernhard...
The trail of the BHS, leads to the UBC bank, Prescott Bush; all involved in financing the Nazi party and money laundering: http://www.rense.com/general26/dutch.htm

There is some interesting information on the role of Prince Bernhard with the KLM in the second half of the 1940s.
In May 2007 it was (again confirmed) that when Prince Bernhard was director of the KLM (and Fokker), German Nazis were smuggled from Switzerland to Argentina on planes of the KLM using passes of the International Red Cross: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6635677.stm

Here’s a picture of the 1950 passport of the International Red Cross that the notorious Nazi Adolf Eichmann used under the name “Riccardo Klement” to escape to Argentina.

----------


## Firestarter

SEAN SPICER - ANTHONY SCARAMUCCI
The greatest news must be, the recent announcement that White House Press Secretary, Sean Spicer – finally - resigns. Why oh why, did this take so long?
Mr Spicer was mocked after he hid by a hedgerow on the White House grounds to avoid reporters on the night in May that Trump fired FBI director James Comey.

Spicer reportedly steps down because he doesn’t agree with President Donald Trump's appointment of new communications director Anthony Scaramucci. According to the “fake” New York Times, Spicer "vehemently" disagreed with the appointment of Scaramucci.
Scaramucci was appointed 2 months after the previous communications director, Mike Dubke, stepped down as the official in charge of Trump’s messaging.
Sarah Huckabee Sanders was named as the new White House press secretary.

For the last weeks, Spicer had already withdrawn from appearances in front of the camera. His last on-camera briefing was on 20 June. 
Spicer told interviewer Sean Hannity. 



> I just thought it was in the best interest of our communications department, of our press organisation, to not have too many cooks in the kitchen.
> Without me in the way, they have a fresh start, so that I'm not lurking over them.


Anthony Scaramucci, is another Goldman Sach alumnus and contributor to Fox News.
Scaramucci in his "inexperience" made some critical remarks on Trump in an August 2015 interview. He dismissed Trump as a "_hack_" and "_an inherited money dude_" with "_a big mouth_": http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40690501

Scaramucci almost kept the job for a full 11 days: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/anthony-...ions-director/


FAKE CNN
What’s even better is that Donald Trump almost single handled made the Crooked News Network CNN, synonymous with “fake news”…
On 27 June, 3 CNN journalists - Thomas Frank, Eric Lichtblau, and Lex Harris – resigned over a story about an investigation into a pre-inaugural meeting between an associate of Donald Trump and the head of a Russian investment fund.
CNN said that the story didn’t meet its “editorial standards” and was posted without following the “proper procedures” of checks and balances.
According to a CNN executive, this failure is what led to the resignations: https://www.theguardian.com/media/20...p-russia-story

Trump” tweeted in response:



> Wow, CNN had to retract big story on ‘Russia,’ with 3 employees forced to resign. What about all the other phony stories they do? FAKE NEWS!


Trump later tweeted:



> So they caught Fake News CNN cold, but what about NBC, CBS & ABC? What about the failing @nytimes & @washingtonpost? They are all Fake News!


After people find out that CNN, NBC, CBS, ABC are fake, it can’t take long before they realise that most of our wonderfully fake news worldwide is invented in the offices of Reuters, Associated Press and Press Association.
In 1925, Press Association acquired a majority interest in Reuters.
In 1941, Reuters was restructured into a “private” company.
In 2008, Thomson took over Reuters (so Reuters Thomson).

Press Association is owned by 27 shareholders, one of which is DC Thomson; I couldn’t find the complete list. DC Thomson is of the same Thomson family that owns Reuters...
The biggest shareholders of Press Association are: Associated Newspaper Holdings Limited, News International plc, Trinity Mirror plc and United Business Media plc.


DONALD THE GENIUS
I have found some real fake news. It must be terrible for a genius like Trump to be insulted by this endless amount of news that’s even faker than the official White House statements…
I don’t have a clue, who’d push such a ridiculous story in the spotlight.

On 1 August 2015, Pastoral counsellor Samuel Orrin Sewell, claimed that Donald Trump has an IQ of 156, which would make him one of the 0.01% of most intelligent people. This fake news was quickly taken over by Beforeitsnews.
Sewell is the same idiot, who in 2004 claimed that George Bush Jr. has an above average IQ between 125 and 130.
Sewell doesn’t base these intelligence ratings on any test or real research on Donald, but on the following.

Donald Trump graduated from the Wharton at the University of Pennsylvania in 1968, with a Bachelor of Science degree in economics and anthropology. 
Because a “top school like Wharton”, has high standards for admission, Sewell estimates that Trump has a minimum IQ of 156 (say what?!?): http://thesteadydrip.blogspot.nl/201...hats-just.html



> The cartoon light bulb that goes on over someone’s head happens to people like Mr. Trump on a regular basis.  I would not be surprised if Mr Trump’s  IQ actually measures significantly higher than the minimum estimate mentioned above.


I’m certainly not the first to conclude that Donald Trump has some obvious narcistic personality traits.
It gets even better when Sewell describes the “character” of Donald Duck…



> Yes, Donald is always coming up with new creative ways of seeing things differently and solving problems.
> (…)
> Donald consistently shows a universality of concern for all people.
> (…)
> However, let it suffice to observe that Donald Trump is a brilliant man with a healthy personality.


The Snopes website writes the following on the “news” that Donald Trump has an IQ of 156.
Wharton’s admission requirements are irrelevant, since Trump enter Wharton as a transfer student, for which Wharton does not list SAT scores among its requirements.
Wharton’s SAT requirements are set at 1500, roughly an IQ score between 145 and 149.

Gwenda Blair, in her 2001 book “_The Trumps_” wrote that Trump’s grades at Fordham were just “respectable” and that he got into Wharton because of an admissions officer who had been a high school classmate of his older brother.
Wharton’s admissions team also knew that Trump was from one of the wealthiest families: http://www.snopes.com/donald-trumps-...ence-quotient/

Guess who’s obsessed with IQ? None other than Donald Trump...
In the following 2:00 video made on 19 January Donald Trump tries to convince us that he’s surrounded by very smart people.
*The video ends (starting at 1:52) with Trump proclaiming “We have by far the highest IQ of any cabinet ever assembled”.*

----------


## Firestarter

According to the state propaganda over here in the Kingdom the Netherlands, we have wonderful freedoms, including “freedom of speech”.
Dutch people that take these freedoms a little too literally are known to meet unfortunate “accidents” and get into legal trouble...


Somebody named *Erwin Lensink* has an interesting “conspiracy” site that’s blatantly blocked by Google, Yahoo and their ilk; it’s probably one of the better Dutch “conspiracy” sites: http://erwinlensinkvrij.nl/english

After Lensink’s mother died, officially of a suicide, since April 2008, he was repeatedly harassed by the cops. This includes being locked up in custody of the police and forced mental evaluation by psychiatrist.
On 21 September 2010 (_derde dinsdag van September_), out of frustration, Lensink threw a small object at “_De Gouden Koets_” (with then Queen Beatrix in it).
Since then Lensink has repeatedly been locked up and tortured by sadistic psychiatrists

Lensink continues to protest against the Dutch Dictatorship, including several legal procedures (besides his personal website).
In May 2014, Lensink found out that the claws of the Dutch Royal family reach into Germany. He was arrested in Münster, when he was standing with a protest sign waiting for King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima (in Dutch): https://www.parool.nl/binnenland/wax...pakt~a3662425/

Lensink’s sign refers to the (Nazi) Rost van Tonningen, German boy Manuel Schadwald (who was sexually abused and murdered in the Netherlands) and the Joris Demmink “affair” (the cover-up to hide the ritual child abuse by the Dutch elite, including Royal family).




Lensink amongst others calls our greatly beloved Royal Family “bastards”, and has “evidence” (or at least strong arguments) to support that claim. When King Willem III married Queen Emma he was in his 60s and (probably)  already infertile. This means that Wilhelmina (daughter of Emma, and  later Queen) and her offspring have no right to the throne.
Lensink calls this treason. Lensink also calls our Royal family despots and the Dutch Monarchy a “dictatorship”.

In December 2016, a homeless man reported that Erwin Lensink was again locked up by insane psychiatrists, and that he himself received several threats for trying to contact Lensink (in Dutch): http://nicovandenham2.blogspot.nl/20...e-van-der.html



On 14 July 2016, a citizen of the Netherlands got sentenced to 30 days in jail of which 16 days conditionally with probation of 2 years (coincidentally had already spent 14 days in pre-trial detention) for insulting King Willem-Alexander.
On *Facebook*, this “criminal” called our greatly beloved King: murderer, rapist, oppressor, thief, and subject(?). He had also photoshopped the face of Willem-Alexander on the head of the victim of an execution.
The verdict showed that his own attorney had pleaded against him: https://www.theatlantic.com/news/arc...insult/491498/



I think it could be argued that the Orange-Nassau billionaires have abused their dictatorial powers, to steal, finance the Armenian genocide, finance Hitler and were/are involved in mass murder, for example in Serbia and Afghanistan.
For information on the destruction and looting of (former) Yugoslavia, with the help of Mabel Wisse Smit, who later married Prince Friso and cofounded Warchild Netherlands: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...oros-amp-Mabel

It’s much harder to prove that Willem-Alexander personally have been involved in these Royal prerogatives.

In December 2002, Prince Bernhard complained to Forbes that the wealth of the Dutch Royal family was exaggerated and demanded that the figure is lowered. In 2002, the net worth of the Dutch Royal family was $2.5 billion; in 2003, their wealth dropped to $250 million (and has stayed in the hundreds of millions since).
The assets of the Orange-Nassaus included some 10% of the stocks Royal Dutch Shell and they are also majority shareholders in other companies.
Republican Association member Hans van den Bergh (who died in 2011 of “cancer”) estimated the worth of the Orange-Nassaus between $17 billion and $23 billion, including Rembrandt paintings and silver from tsarist Russia: http://www.newsweek.com/fall-royal-fortune-138375

The history of Prince Bernhard, cofounder of Bilderberg, WWF and the 1001 Club, is filled with corruption. Prince Bernhard was heavily involved in the international weapons trade. Even before that he worked for a subsidiary of the notorious Nazi/Rockfeller/Ford company - IG Farben.
At the beginning of the 1950s, Bernhard was trading weapons to Indonesia and tried to stage a coup, he also tried in vain to exchange devaluated Dutch-Indonesian banknotes, which would’ve cost the Dutch tax payer 50 million guilders.
Bernhard received some 2 million dollar from the American corporations Lockheed and Northrop. After this was found out he could even keep the money (but promised to donate this to a good cause...), the chairman of the commission that investigated was a mister A.M. Donner (see below for more on his sone Piet Hein Donner): http://theunhivedmind.com/UHM/prince...g-conferences/

At one time Willem-Alexander (then Crown Prince) was on the board of directors of the Dutch central bank (DNB).
It was “democratically” decided that the tax payers had to buy the DNB, for much more than the market value (while the Dutch Royal family still decides what happens).
They also “democratically” had their palaces “sold” for much more than the market price, while only the Royal family are allowed to live in these palaces.

In another great example of “democracy”, it was decided that the Dutch taxpayers gave a yacht to Princess Beatrix for a birthday present - the _Groene Draeck_.
For many years the yearly maintenance costs for the _Groene Draeck_ cost the tax payer 95,000 euro per year. Experts say that the yearly maintenance costs for such a ship are about 32,500 euro.
From 2004 to 2015 alone, the Dutch taxpayer paid 1.5 million Euro on maintenance for the boat (for which 2 boats could have been bought). It is apparently very difficult to find out where this surplus money went: http://www.theroyalforums.com/tag/groene-draeck/

According to PM Mark Rutte (who studied history in Leiden with then Prins Pils Willem-Alexander) there is no reason at all to make changes in the arrangement of the maintenance of the _Groene Draeck_.
For some reason, an independent investigation isn’t be supported by our wonderful (puppet) politicians (in Dutch): http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/06/02/...ensie-a1406807


In May 2015, the Public Prosecutor charged an Arab Muslim with insulting our King for a fine of 500 Euro, because on 16 November 2014 he had said “*$#@! the King*” (_$#@! de Koning_). The complete insulting text was: “_$#@! the king, $#@! the queen, $#@! the royal family_”.

Then something strange happened…
*“$#@! the King” became a popular expression amongst the Dutch public.
On 7 May 2015, “$#@! the King” was sprayed on the stolen Amsterdam “Palace” on the Dam (stolen by the Dutch Royal family, who promised to give it back...).
*



On 28 May 2015, the Public Prosecutor withdrew the charges against this activist…
The Prosecutor said to accept the defence that the royal family had been involved in slavery: https://nltimes.nl/2015/05/28/prosec...$#@!-king-case



On 30 April 2013, at the coronation of King Willem-Alexander at the Dam in Amsterdam, 2 protesting Republicans were locked up (taken hostage) for 2 hours – *Joanna van der Hoek and Hans Maessen*.

Joanna held up a sign with the text “_I am not a subject_”.
Before the festivities, 12 photos (including of Joanna) had been given to the patrolling cops. Eleven of these “_dangerous_” people (including Erwin Lensink?!?) had to be removed from the Dam ASAP; Joanna was on the 12th picture...
Mayor of Amsterdam and lawyer Eberhard van der Laan (now burning in hell…) confirmed that locking up Joanna and Hans was inappropriate. Van der Laan claimed that Hans was erroneously seen as one of the 11 “_dangerous_” people.

See Joanna with her sign “_I am not a subject_”.


Joanna, had earlier been detained in Utrecht when (then) Queen Beatrix visited, and she held up a sign with: “_It is 2013_”.
At that time, the police and Mayor of Utrecht Aleid Wolfsen also confirmed that locking her up had been illegal (in Dutch): https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2013/05/14...enten-a1434764

Joanna tried to get some media attention, and claimed to be handled too rough by the cops.
After she was released, incorrigible Joanna went back to the Dam with her sign, but cops forbade her *(in Dutch)*: http://socialisme.nu/blog/nieuws/353...ddood-gemaakt/


*Gepke de Leef* was born in 1956 and functioned “normal” until 2006 (with a steady job for 34 years). In 2006 she became disabled after being abused by the police - including a “vaginal inspection”. Gepke was made homeless by the Dutch government in 2008.

Gepke has repeatedly been put in jail after being fined by the police and not being able to pay these tickets.
Gepke has repeatedly been tortured by sadistic psychiatrists , not only with antipsychotics but also with electroshocks (ECT). In the Netherlands some 700 people per year are tortured with electroshocks.

Gepke was sentenced for her website, on which she names the policemen and psychiatrists that have tortured her. Because she has refused to change her website, she can be locked up at any time by the police (lijfsdwang).
Here is the court order of 1 April 2014 (no joke) where Gepke was sentenced for her website; including imprisonment and a fine in money of 1000 euro per week (in Dutch): http://uitspraken.rechtspraak.nl/inz...HAMS:2014:1104

The Dutch court admitted that Gepke was unlawfully locked up for 68 days in 2006. For this she got awarded compensation in damages of 5217 euro (including costs for attorney of 357 euro). Usually attorneys demand much more money, but if we follow the 357 euro from the court judgement of 29 March 2007, Gepke got 4860 euro or 71.47 euro per day or 3 euro per hour of being unlawfully locked up.
Gepke was smashed against a car by the police, which led to the following injury.


Gepke de Leef has been handled so roughly by the police in October 2013 that she’s sitting in a wheelchair since. Because of this abuse her legs have gotten infected. As she is homeless this has deteriorated which could make her lose her legs.


Gepke continues to protest, and by her own account sits daily protesting in her wheelchair in front of the police department Hoofddorp.

On her own website (no longer active) Gepke in particular pointed at the Nazi history of the Dutch Royal family, and of the family Donner. Piet Hein Donner is a former Minister and currently vice-chairman of the _Raad van State_ (chaired by King Willem-Alexander).
She also claims that she was robbed out of the inheritance of her father by a nurse with the cooperation of the Rabobank.
Her website was deleted. A lot of it has been copy-pasted here, but without the comments on the Dutch Royal family and Donner (in Dutch): https://onrecht.wordpress.com/de-zaak-gepke-de-leef/


None of these “activists” have exposed the ritual child abuse by the Dutch elite.
In the Netherlands, sexual abuse by the elite was already commonplace some hundred years ago at the Round House in Nunspeet of Frank van Vloten. Prince Hendrik (husband of Queen Wilhelmina) was a regular guest at the Round House. 


In 1916, the corpse of a girl was found there. In 1917 another dead girl was found.
Around 1924, three corpses of girls were found during a police investigation. This investigation was stopped from higher up. Bones were excavated here around 1982. 
The Dutch author Frederik van Eeden from 1886 to 1907 was married to Frank's sister Martha van Vloten. With financial support from Frank, Van Eeden set up the Walden colony (a commune). When he divorced Martha; that was also the end of Walden.

In 1950 the book "The Round House" by Michael Sadleir was published, this has disappeared (also from the history books). 
J.W. Montenberg reported on what a lieutenant of well-to-do family told him about paedophilia in the Round House around 1921 and researched further. In 1980 Montenberg was harassed by the BVD that had his archive confiscated: http://www.place4free.com/Hiddenworld/Hidden133.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/DnqAw)

Wim Klinkenberg also had some reports on the “Ronde huis”.
In Klinkenberg’s book “_Prins Bernhard – een politieke biografie_” no information on paedophilia however (in Dutch): http://crashrecovery.org/daily/14.12...k,%201986).pdf

In the following video, disbarred attorney Anne Marie van Blijenburgh tells that she was present at parties in the Netherlands where children from child detention centres were brutally raped and murdered.
Some of the notable guests present at these “parties”.

Prince Friso;
Mabel Wisse Smit (Friso’s wife);
An elderly man (probably) George Soros;
Piet Hein Donner;
PM Mark Rutte;

Geert Wilders (the Dutch politician with the most media attention);
Ernst Hirsch Ballin (former Minister);
Gerlof Leistra (journalist of Elsevier magazine);
Carla Eradus (President of the Court in Amsterdam).



There’s also a video of Toos Nijenhuis who testified that she was present at similar child sacrifice ceremonies (including paedophilia) in the presence of Prince Bernhard and Joseph Ratzinger (better known as the resigned pope Benedictus).
The video is difficult to watch because she doesn’t speak English very well and it’s not subtitled. Following is a 16:37 part of the complete video (where she names Prince Bernhard): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A1o1Egi20c


Tomorrow, 21 March, a “referendum” is staged on the Dutch Law for the intelligence agencies “_Wet op de Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdiensten_”,
According to Article 21 of the “_Wet op de Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdiensten_”, the AIVD and MIVD can engage in any criminal activity and infiltrate in any criminal organisation (the translation is mine)…



> 1.
> The services are authorised to:
> a. employ natural persons, whether or not undercover of an assumed identity or capacity, which are the responsibility of an intelligence service:
> 1 °. to collect information about persons and organisations that may be of importance to an intelligence service;
> 2 °. to promote or take measures to protect the interests of an intelligence service.
> b. establish and deploy legal entities to support operational activities.
> (…)
> 3.
> The natural person, referred to in the first paragraph, under a, may also be instructed by the intelligence service to carry out actions that result in cooperation with a criminal offense or commit a criminal offense. An instruction as referred to in the first sentence is only given if the proper execution performance of the task of the intelligence service or the safety of the natural person involved so requires.
> ...


 (link not found anymore): http://maxius.nl/wet-op-de-inlichtin...2002/artikel21

*In 2017 for some reason art. 21 was deleted and returned as art.41 of the Wet op de Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdiensten (Law for Information and Security Services)* - in Dutch: https://wetten.overheid.nl/BWBR00398....5.2_Artikel41
(https://archive.is/Xl0SJ)


In the Netherlands what is called a “referendum” is really a “poll”.
In the Netherlands a landslide voted against the EU/Ukraine association agreement, with a 61% against, 39% for.
King Willem-Alexander went ahead as if nothing happened because he has no reason at all to repect his subjects: http://www.express.co.uk/news/politi...sa-free-travel

----------


## goldenequity

All it takes is 5-6% to get active.... my hope 4 U & Country. nvr surrnder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dannno

> How about the following letter by an 11-year-old girl from Leiden to Donald Trump?
> She posted it on the official website of the White House; I don’t think it’s easy for Donald Duck’s team to reply.


Why does she think Trump thinks women are inferior to men, or that other races are inferior?

----------


## Firestarter

> Why does she think Trump thinks women are inferior to men, or that other races are inferior?


I think this has something to do with listening to the news (too much).
I believe that her father is a school teacher.

I haven't found a recent update.
I did find an interview with the 11 year Tippe Kok, but it's in Dutch without subtitles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuXJQbupf10





> All it takes is 5-6% to get active.... my hope 4 U & Country. nvr surrnder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What do you think when you hear that people actually get harassed by the cops for walking with a protest sign that reads "_I'm not a subject_"?
We have already surrendered a very long time ago...

----------


## goldenequity

> What do you think when you hear that people actually get harassed by the cops for walking with a protest sign that reads "_I'm not a subject_"?
> We have already surrendered a very long time ago...


Well you certainly haven't. 


Apparently she's on your side of the pond last week?
Sounds like she's speaking to and trying to assure her 'handlers'.

----------


## Firestarter

Even the state media acknowledge that what the US army did in Vietnam is bad. Not many people know about the dirty little secret that an important part of the production of Agent Orange was performed in the Kingdom of the Netherlands…

A component of Agent Orange was produced by Philips-Duphar (a subsidiary of Philips) in the Netherlands.
At the end of the Vietnam war the remaining toxic waste was dumped in the Volgermeerpolder just North of Amsterdam. After the scandal broke (or did it?) they simply let the dioxins stay in the ground which poisoned the ground water all around Broek in Waterland because cleaning up would be too expensive: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9431741

These days the Volgermeerpolder is called a nature reserve…

----------


## Firestarter

We all “know” how terrible it was what the US army did in Vietnam. And we can also speak shame of the big US companies that made money from producing the highly toxic Agent Orange by companies like Monsanto and Dow Chemical.
Regularly stories like the following are published in the Dutch (and British) media.

Even in 2018, children are still the victim of the terrible effects of Agent Orange (nobody can be expected to clean this up of course)…
See this severely affected infant by Agent Orange.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...formities.html


Most people don’t even know about the involvement of the Kingdom of the Netherlands – specifically the Philips “electronics” company that’s so close to our Royal family.
During WW II Philips was (also) collaborating very well with the German Nazis…

In 1961 Philips acquired the US company Thompson Hayward that became very profitable after JFK was assassinated and President Lyndon B. Johnson increased the war effort against Vietnam (to as many as 500,000 US soldiers).

Starting in 1961, Thompson Hayward was 1 of 7 (?) companies that supplied Agent Orange to the US army. American veterans settled their case against Thompson Hayward in 1984, after Philips had sold it in 1981.
Several court case were also brought against Thompson Hayward for producing asbestos: https://dearkitty1.wordpress.com/200...-and-asbestos/


In 1980, chauffeur Sierck Buwalda found some suspicious containers with a label “Philips Duphar” at the garbage disposal site Volgermeerpolder of the city Amsterdam. He shows it to his father, who agrees that this is highly suspicious and raises the alarm at the action group “Vereniging Behoud Waterland” (Waterland is where the Volgermeerpolder is located).
After the first stories in the press appear about the toxic waste, Buwalda is swiftly fired for blowing the whistle.

The chemical concerns (it wasn’t only Philips Duphar) that dumped their toxic waste defended themselves in the following court case that they didn’t know about the health hazards.
The city council of Amsterdam also said that they couldn’t have known that dumping toxic waste could become a problem…
In 1994, Philips-Duphar was acquitted from paying damages caused by their handling of highly toxic material before 1975 because they couldn’t have known.

In 1963, there was an accident at Philips Duphar where large amounts of dioxin were released (that is created in the production of Agent Orange).
Twelve years later 4 of the 6 people that cleaned up after the disaster had died.

Thanks to the best media in the world, scandals aren’t any sort of threat to the powers that should not be, but offer great business opportunities.
After the discovery of the toxic waste they waited another 20 years, and in 2003 started the “clean up”, which was nothing but simply covered up with clean ground brought in from elsewhere, and as somebody has to pay, it were the Dutch taxpayer that had to cough up 100 million Euros.
In 2011, the Volgermeerpolder was relabelled as a nature reserve…

In Rotterdam toxic waste was refused at the city dump (in Dutch): http://www.volgermeer.nl/Artikel/202...ootste-gifbelt


The Volgermeerpolder isn’t the only place where Amsterdam city officials made money by dumping toxic waste.
According to dioxin expert Kees Olie at the Diemerzeedijk the concentrations of dioxin are 10 times higher than even at the Volgermeerpolder.

Where at the Volgermeerpolder the toxic waste was simply dumped, at the Diemerzeedijk they had the even better plan to burn (at least 80,000 barrels of toxic waste), so that they dioxin could spread over a large area.
Engineering firm Grontmij estimates that the total amount of contaminated soil on the Diemerzeedijk is 3.1 million cubic meters.

Only when the wind was favourable, blowing away from densely populated areas like Diemen, the barrels could be burned. Otherwise inhabitants complained about the smell of the black clouds with dioxin, heavy metals and the carcinogenic benzopyrene.
Sometimes barrels flew hundreds of meters into the air and ended up in the Amsterdam-Rhine Canal. The stuff that didn’t flowed into the IJsselmeer.

Henk Griffioen ran the garbage dump. It wasn’t only Philips-Duphar, but also Philips, Royal Dutch Shell, KLM, Ford, NSDM and Akzo-Ketjen that dumped their toxic waste here.
The Diemerzeedijk even became known internationally for dumping toxic waste, corporations sent trucks from Spain, Italy, Finland, and even East European countries like Poland and Czechoslovakia. German giant corporations like Bayerand BASF dumped their waste here and Griffioen remembers large trailers from a military airport near Frankfurt with loads of green barrels; he thinks they were labelled “NATO”.

Griffioen says that after he refused to dump any more toxic waste on his property, they city took his license and took over the garbage dump, who continued the practice of dumping and burning highly toxic material.

In the mid-1970s, ice destroyed a large part of the coast at the fire pit: a piece of 40 by 100 meters disappeared into the IJsselmeer. Nobody stopped the poison from leaking into the water.
Griffioen complained with a letter to the city council, which did nothing for almost 15 years. It was not until 1989 that Rijkswaterstaat put an emergency dam to prevent further toxic waste flowing into the water.

Next to the Amsterdam Diemerzeedijk is the internationally protected bird area IJmeer and since then a new part of the city of Amsterdam (IJburg) was built next to the Diemerzeedijk (in Dutch): https://www.martinzuithof.nl/ijburg/...rzeedijk-1997/
(archived here: http://archive.is/S4Ncu)

----------


## goldenequity

*Ny lov: 12 års fængsel for at mene det forkerte om Rusland
https://www.berlingske.dk/kommentato...rte-om-rusland*
Danish Bill Proposes 12 Years In Prison For "Pro-Russia" Views
https://southfront.org/danish-bill-p...-russia-views/

----------


## Firestarter

> Danish Bill Proposes 12 Years In Prison For "Pro-Russia" Views


 The Kingdom of Denmark is even smaller than the Netherlands. Recently the Danske Bank was in the news for money laundering of $200 billion.

What does this have to do with this thread on Holland?

I'm working on something involving Nieuw Amsterdam and Native Americans...

----------


## goldenequity

lots of options to maybe comment on similar anti-russ politics in Netherlands?
or shiit... just ignore it. whatever.

----------


## Firestarter

> lots of options to maybe comment on similar anti-russ politics in Netherlands?


 I can read lots of anti-Putin and anti-Erdogan stories in the Dutch media...
This doesn't mean that Putin isn't a good little puppet of the Order of the Garter though.

Maybe you'll enjoy the following (relevant?) piece of (old) news...

Vladimir's daughter, Maria Putin, was living in a $2 million luxury riverside penthouse in Voorschoten (near The Hague), the Netherlands with her partner Jorrit Faassen. The Kremlin refused point blank to discuss whether Maria (a.k.a. Masha) was living in the Netherlands.

In July 2014, the MH17 crash was blamed on Russia, which resulted in an anti-Russia hysteria. 
Maria was catapulted into media attention when it was announced on the radio that she is living in The Hague (NOT the capital of the Netherlands).
The mayor of Hilversum, Pieter Broertjes, called for Maria Putin to be deported from the country and later apologized.

Maria was threatened on Twitter and web forums that called on people to protest outside her luxury penthouse.
As the police provided additional security, it was reported that Maria Putin fled from the Netherlands: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-disaster.html

----------


## Firestarter

There was once a US president that made the stupid move to give orders to the Kingdom of the Netherlands!

In the 1950s, Dutch journalist Willem Oltmans, to the disgust of the Dutch royal family, befriended Indonesian President Sukarno. He interviewed Sukarno in Rome in 1956.
Oltmans claims that he prevented a Dutch war against Indonesia over New Guinea by sending a memo to US president Kennedy.

Willem Oltmans also claimed that the Dutch government had derailed his career. The court agreed with him and awarded him 8 million guilders (about $4 million) in 2000: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willem_Oltmans


Under pressure of the Kennedy administration, on 1 October 1962 the Netherlands agreed to hand New Guinea (now part of Papua) over to Indonesia.
Two days before John F. Kennedy was assassinated (22 November 1963), he had accepted an invitation from President Sukarno to visit Indonesia the following spring.  Kennedy apparently intended to keep supporting Indonesia against post-colonial oppression.

In 1936, on Mount Carstensz in Netherlands New Guinea, the Dutch Jacques Dozy (working for NNGPM) discovered a location with high concentrations of copper and gold. In 1939, he reported about the _Ertsberg_ (Ore Mountain in Dutch).
In 1960, an expedition financed by Freeport Sulphur, led by Forbes Wilson and President of Freeport McMoRan Copper and Gold-George Mealey, confirmed the huge amount of copper at the _Ertsberg_. At that time Freeport Sulphur’s directors included Godfrey Rockefeller. Freeport has been named a Rockefeller company.
From 1995 to 2001, Rockefeller’s favourite agent Henry Kissinger was on Freeport’s board of directors.

In 1967, Sukarno was forced out of power in Indonesia (he remained under house arrest until his death in 1970) and was replaced by General Suharto.
After Suharto had been installed as president of Indonesia, the _Ertsberg_ mine was the first project that attracted foreign investors. Its first ore shipment was in December 1972. In 1981, it was expanded with _Ertsberg East_.
In 1988, Freeport identified reserves valued at $40 billion, at _Grasberg_ (Grass Mountain in Dutch) only 1.9 miles from the _Ertsberg_ mine.

These days the _Grasberg_ mine is the largest gold mine and the second largest copper mine in the world, with a controversial reputation.
Freeport-McMoRan owned 90.64% of PT Freeport Indonesia (PT-FI), the rest owned by Rothschild’s Rio Tinto, which exploits the _Ertsberg_ and _Grasberg_ mines.

Freeport and Rio Tinto have been heavily criticised over the environmental damages caused by the _Grasberg_ mine.
The mine pollutes the Aikwa riverside and Arafura Sea. Some 230 square kilometres (89 sq mi) will be covered by toxic sediments. Fish have nearly disappeared from the now-turbid waters of the Aikwa River which have become unsuitable for aquatic life.
In 2004, Indonesian Environment Ministry's field found levels of sediments from 7,500 to 37,500 milligrams per litre, while the maximum permitted is 400 milligrams per litre.
In 2005, it was reported that since 1997 Freeport has been violating Indonesian environmental laws.

How did they “fix” a minor “technicality” like destroying the environment?
Between 1998 and 2004, Freeport gave military and police officers nearly $20 million (one individual received up to $150,000). How much did politicians and lawyers get?
In July 2011, copper miners went on strike in protest of their low wages of some $1.50 an hour: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasberg_mine
(archived here: http://archive.is/4noMB)


Freeport-McMoRan Mining Company hired attorney Munarman, spokesman and former military commander for the FPI. Munarman was videotaped at a ceremony where young men swear allegiance to ISIS and its leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.
During the mass protests against the governor, FPI leader Habib Rizieq Shihab called for “hanging” Ahok. Joining Rizieq at the protests were the FPI’s spokesman and militia chief, Munarman, as well as Trump’s Indonesian associate Fadli Zon.

See Rizieq with Fadli Zon (on the right).


Mining colossus Freeport McMoRan, is controlled by Trump’s buddy Carl Icahn: https://www.globalresearch.ca/trumps...jokowi/5588694


Corporations active in Netherland’s New Guinea in 1961, include:
The Netherlandsche Nieuw-Guinee Petroleum Maatschappij N.V. (NNGPM), a joint venture of Royal Dutch Shell (40%), the Standard Vacuum Company (40%) and the Far Pacific Investment Company (20%, a Chevron subsidiary);
The Zuid-Pacific Koper Maatschappij, a joint venture of the Freeport Sulphur Company and the Oost Borneo Maatschappij N.V.;
A joint venture of United States Steel, W. Mueller and Co., the Netherlandsche Handel-Maatschappij and the Oost-Borneo Maatschappij N.V.: http://wpik.org/Src/un_report_1961.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/bZVlZ)

The Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij (NHM) was founded in 1824 by King Willem I to loot the East Indies (Indonesia).
In 1865, the NHM merged with the Twentsche Bank into the Algemene Bank Nederland (ABN). After further mergers this bank is still active under the name ABN AMRO (my former employer).

----------


## Firestarter

*Last Friday, October 19, my gas for heating and cooking was shut down, "because" I wasn’t home.*

On 11 October, my landlord since 2016, Draijer, sent me a letter that on October 19 from 8:00-12:00 a.m. unspecified "work" had to be done by Liander and Heijmans, for which I must be home.

It is strange that this letter was not sent by Liander, but by Draijer. It is as if Draijer is the one that gave the order for this work. Liander is responsible for maintenance of the energy net in the Netherlands.
It is downright rude that I was informed only a week in advance and it wasn’t explained what kind of work "had to" be done.

In 2010, I was informed by 3 letters of Liander 3 times that I had to stay at home, because my gas and electricity meters were replaced.
The first 2 times Liander (then) decided to cancel the work, because one of my neighbours was not at home. It is therefore strange that they have now closed my gas after only one attempt.

When I came home in the evening of 19 October, the gas line entering my apartment was broken. Apparently they had installed new meters on the floor above me. 
Because the (new) gas pipes are outside my apartment, they could have done this without shutting down my gas. This is confirmed by the fact that in the other apartment on my floor, they have done similar work but the pipe that enters that apartment is still the same old gas pipe.

When I came home in the evening, there was a note from Liander that my gas was shut off with 2 telephone numbers. When I tried these this morning, on the one that was answered, I was told coolly that I would be called back at an unspecified later time. I (also) gave them my email address.

On the basis of art. 41 of the Dutch law for the Intelligence and Security Services, the secret police without restrictions can assume false identities, under the guise of “protecting national security”.
When I came home in the evening there was also a note from my "father". This is probably the one who, in 2015, when I suffered severe famine because my bank account had been unlawfully blocked by Rabobank, the same day I visited my doctor for help, contacted my doctor to convince him that this unlawful act is reason to file a complaint against me at the Mentrum (which specialises in torturing innocent people under the guise of mental health care).

My father could not possibly have known who my personal doctor was in 2015, let alone could he have known about my visit.
It is also impossible to explain how, as he wrote in his letter, Liander could have contacted him this time.

On 19 October, Draijer sent me an e-mail, which I read later, that my gas and electricity will be cut off if I am not home by 11 a.m.
I have never given Draijer my e-mail address...

My rental home with a “low” (social) rent, does not fit into the activities of Draijer, which specialises in "_mediating in the purchase and sale of real estate and carrying out appraisals_" .
There are 13 houses on the internet of Draijer in a radius of 15 km to Amsterdam (my address is not included, which is strange since 1 apartment is empty)...
There are 10 sold houses: 239,000 to 2.5 million Euros (average 916,000 Euro).
And 3 rental properties: 1500, 1300 and 190 Euro rent per month.
These are for the most part "expensive" houses: 8 out of 10 expensive owner-occupied houses and 2 out of 3 expensive rented houses (my monthly rent is less than 400 Euro).


In one of those strange “coincidences”, Draijer on his website boasts, that Draijer is a long-term business associate of the Dutch government and assisted the Brenninkmeijer family in setting up the C&A clothing chain (in Dutch): http://www.draijer.com/overons/geschiedenis/

The Brenninkmeijer family is one of the richest billionaires in the Netherlands and is the owner of C&A. The Brenninkmeijers have also had a close relationship with our Royal family for many years.
As Ombudsman Alex Brenninkmeijer was involved in the cover up of my complaint against the Amsterdam “deken” of the Bar Association for attorneys (Orde van advocaten), "because" the Association refused to handle my complaint properly.

The Ombudsman has the duty to investigate complaints, if they are not timely or properly handled...
A complaint against a “deken” must be forwarded directly to the “Raad van Discipline”, which must judge the complaint.
My complaints against “deken” Kemper and attorney (currently professor) Stefan Sagel, which I filed in 2012, have still not been assessed by the “Raad van Discipline”...

----------


## Firestarter

The crooked lawyer Eberhard van der Laan is better known as the Mayor of Amsterdam and is now burning in hell…

In 2006, the 22-year-old Bilal L. was sentenced to 3 years in prison because he was trying to recruit fellow prisoners for the Jihad in Afghanistan and Pakistan. Bilal was in jail for death threats against Israel’s favourite Dutch politician Geert Wilders.
Bilal was part of the Hofstad group that was involved in the murder of Pim Fortuyn’s good friend, Theo van Gogh.
Because of his criminal record, Bilal couldn’t work as a social worker for the city of Amsterdam, but then Mayor Eberhard van der Laan stepped in to personally request that Bilal, who had recruited Muslims for the Jihad, would get a special dispensation so he could work as a social worker for Dynamo in March 2013. Never mind those silly laws…
He later continued his social work for Streetcornerwork.

In 2014, _Het Parool_ newspaper wrote that Bilal: 


> tried to seduce youths into visiting a training camp for Jihadists in Pakistan or Afghanistan. Now he tries to keep youngsters on the straight and narrow in Amsterdam. The municipality helped deradicalise Bilal after his prison sentence. But according to those in the know, he doesn’t hold high hopes for the Amsterdam approach to extremists youths.
> His sister (18) chose to go on jihad in Syria earlier this year, even though the municipality had her in its scope for being a potential ‘traveller’.
> (…)
> The director chose to employ him deliberately. ‘Bilal is a good youth worker. He gives guys the idea that they can participate again.’


Bilal’s brother also travelled to Syria.
When Bilal travelled to Jordan with a colleague to “help” Syrian refugees, he was repeatedly hugged by men in long beards. His colleague found it inappropriate that he spoke to the Syrians on how Shiite Muslims and Iran should be fought. The colleague told about this after they returned to Amsterdam.

In 2015, when the “_Je suis Charlie_” hysteria was staged, one of Bilal’s clients, Abderrazak A. O. threw a firebomb at a house in Amsterdam, probably because it had a Charlie Hebdo poster in the window. Abderrazak was sentenced to 3 ½ years in prison.
Abderrazak had earlier travelled to Turkey to join the Jihad, and it was Bilal that helped him to return to the Netherlands without punishment.

Bilal stopped working for Streetcornerwork in April 2015. It is not known what he has been doing since: https://theoldcontinent.eu/mayor-020/
(archived here: http://archive.is/9snSa)


In 2015, Mayor Eberhard van der Laan visited the victims of the fire and brought presents with him.
Van der Laan and his delegation advised them to NOT speak to the press about what had happened (in Dutch): https://tpo.nl/2018/11/05/eberhard-v...dia-te-praten/





> Last Friday, October 19, my gas for heating and cooking was shut down, "because" I wasn’t home.


 On 22 October, they called my phone and left an SMS message with the request to call back. I could not receive the call as I had "forgotten" my phone at home (that's why I had left them my e-mail address).
On 23 October, I called to make an appointment for the next day.

The 2 men from Heijmans, who had been hired to do the work, showed that there was a gas leak near my cooker and this was the reason my gas had been cut off. They refused to turn the nut to “fix” the leak, which would have cost them some 10 seconds of their valuable time.

I called with my landlord Draijer, who had his plumber call me back, who came later that day.
After tightening the nut at my cooker, he noticed another gas leak at my gas heater. He refused to tighten the nut concerned, which would have cost him some 10 seconds.
On 29 October, another man came to tighten the nut at my gas heater.
Since then, I have full gas in my apartment again…

I still find it outrageous that I was only informed about unspecified activities only a week in advance by my landlord. 
I am not surprised that these Dutch plumbers refused to tighten the nuts (which wasn’t the job they were hired for).
This explains that Liander had shut down my gas but not how those 2 nuts had been loosened in my gas supply….

I also think it is outrageous that the semi-government (“nuts bedrijf” in Dutch) company charges me € 31.40 per month for using the energy “network".
After a quick calculation I conclude that, even without companies, 5.7 million homes pay € 2.15 billion per year to Alliander. For that amount, Alliander could pay 40,000 employees an annual salary of 50,000 Euros and still have 148 million Euros per year for other "costs"...
It’s one of those great mysteries how according to official figures Alliander had a turnover of (only) 1.7 billion Euros and more than 1700 employees in 2017!

----------


## Firestarter

On 30 June 1940, Princess Juliana founded the "London Committee of the Dutch Red Cross Society", which was dissolved on 17 April 1946. The London Committee was an independent subsidiary of the Dutch *Red Cross*. One of his tasks was the _Evacuation of "refugees" to more permanent places in other countries_.
The Red Cross helped Nazis to escape to South America by providing them with travel papers.
The relationship between the Red Cross and the Dutch royals has been intimate for many years: Juliana succeeded her father Prince Hendrik as chairman of the Dutch Red Cross after his death in 1934.


On 12 February 1941, the Jewish Council (Joodse Raad) is formed, chaired by Abraham Asscher and David Cohen, that cooperates well with the Nazi policies, including deportation of Dutch Jews.
According to the Dutch history falsifiers, starting at 7 November 1941 all around 145,000 Dutch Jews must live in the ghetto of Amsterdam.
From June 1942, the Dutch Jews are put in trains by police and transported in trains of the NS to Auschwitz. Where many died.

Ive recently found a story that proves that the official story that all Jews were persecuted by the German oppressor is bogus.
Calmer Carel Roos Sr. was a Jewish doctor, married to a non-Jewish woman. He continued his practice at the Weteringschans throughout World War II; obviously some Jews are more equal than others. He also helped the Nazis in treating Jews that were detained at the Hollandsche Schouwburg before they transported to the concentration camps.

Dr. Roos´ son Julius, born in 1941, continued the practice of his father. He had famous artists and politicians under his patients, including Hans van Mierlo (former leader of the D66 party and minister) and Harry Mulisch. He was also a member of the Herenclub (Gentlemen club) together with Van Mierlo, Mulisch and Marcel van Dam (in Dutch): https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2006/12/27...250449-a392520


The Dutch government in exile, headed by Queen Wilhelmina, continued to issue new laws, even though according to the Dutch constitution that´s only allowed with the approval of Dutch parliament, seated in The Hague.

One of the new laws issued from London is the extraordinary Besluit Buitengewoon Strafrecht (BBS) that declared that no government official is punishable (art. 8 section 2).
According to the BBS it is up to Us (read Queen Wilhelmina) to determine which power is (not) hostile (Art. 25 section 1).
In other words: the BBS decided that the courts could punish one war criminal at will, while the other wont be held accountable.

*Jan Donner* was counsellor (Raadsheer) at the Dutch Supreme Court (Hoge Raad) from 1933 to 1944, including time when he was effectively involved in enforcing the Nazi laws (1940-1944)
In 1946, none other than Jan Donner was selected as Chairman of the Central Purification Board for industry (Centrale Zuiveringsraad voor het bedrijfsleven).
Of the 32,000 files on economic collaboration, only 700 came were prosecuted before the criminal court, the rest was simply closed. The high officials and leading industrialists received no punishment, but he small shop owners that had sold groceries to the German Nazis, and construction workers, who helped to build bunkers were severely punished.
The directors of Royal Dutch Shell, Philips and the NS were not prosecuted (Prince Bernhard and Frits Philips were friends). The press even alleged that Philips had saved people's lives by declaring that their employees were irreplaceable.

*Werkspoor of Damme* also collaborated with the Nazis. From 1940 on Werkspoor supplied millions of guilders worth of transport carts, 60 minesweepers and 12 destroyers to Germany.
Damme Sr. was an acquaintance of Prince Bernhard and Director of the Dutch Central Bank (DNB). The police investigation was first led by J.B.A.M. van Gool, who was locked up in pre-trial detention for 7 months because he tried to investigate high-ranking Dutch people.
Van Gool was replaced by Gerrit Jan van de Waal, who interrogated Damme Sr. and did house searches at Damme Jr.
Several ministers defended the noble Damme Sr. Minister Huysmans wrote a letter to complain to his colleague of Justice Van Maarseveen. Minister Drees wrote a letter on 18 August 1947, in which he characterised his friend Damme Sr. with: _was completely pro-Dutch, and participated in all kinds of activity during the occupation in preparation for the future_.
Van de Waal complained to the press that the investigation into Damme was thwarted, after which in 1949 he got a ban on speaking from Minister of Justice Wijers. After his retirement at Werkspoor, Damme Jr.  was appointed Dutch consul at the Canary Islands. 

The metal industry and shipyards like Gusto and De Schelde had collaborated with the support of Secretary-General H.M. Hirschfeld.
CEO of the Rotterdam Droogdok Maatschappij, D.C. Endert Jr., was interrogated by the Purification Board in 1947, in which he stated that it was only right to collaborate with the Germans.
*Hirschfeld* and *Endert* were not prosecuted.
Den Hollander was director of the State-owned Staatsbedrijf der Artillerie-Inrichtingen that sold ammunition to the Nazis. Jan Donner boasted that he _had purified Den Hollander, all by himself, in 3 weeks_.
In Dutch: https://www.trouw.nl/cultuur/heulen-...jand~a56e02f5/ (archived here: http://archive.li/folOl)


Jan Donner later became president of the Dutch Supreme Court.
In the 1970s, Jan Donners son, *André Donner*, led the commission that covered up the millions of kickbacks received by Prince Bernhard from several arms manufacturers, including Lockheed and Northrop, which was labelled as the *Lockheed affair*.

See Bernhard with Lockheed executive Robert E. Gross, 1956.


In 1997, then Queen Beatrix selected *Piet Hein Donner* (André Donners son) for the Raad van State for life (comparable to Elizabeths Privy Council). According to the Dutch constitution its prohibited for any member of the Raad van State to become minister, so in July 2002 Beatrix selected him as Minister of Justice. During the time Donner was minister, I was tortured for 6 months in a psychiatric hospital because Im very dangerous.
After serving as minister for several cabinets led by Beatrix, Piet Hein Donner even served as Vice-President of the Raad van State from 1 February 2012 to 1 November 2018.

----------


## Firestarter

We NEED to import massive amounts of migrants because of the lower fertility rates there are "too" many pensioned people compared to "working" people...
Because of computer technology man is obsolete so most of these uneducated migrants can't get a "real" job. In the Netherlands unemployed people are forced to do things like "arrange traffic"; showing that they're worth less than a traffic sign.

Another great benefit of the migrants is that they keep the illusion of house shortage going, and the prices of houses high. In the Netherlands, we even have "rent subsidy" because people can´t afford the unrealistically high rents.
Expats are lured to the Netherlands with a 2 year tax exemption, which inflates rents and keeps wages down even more...
Who profits from this strategy?!?


In November 2017, it was first reported that Prince Bernhard Jr., cousin of King Willem-Alexander, owns 102 houses in Amsterdam, which are rented. Later that month it was reported that Bernhard Jr even owned 590 “addresses”; 349 of which in Amsterdam. These addresses are houses, apartments shopping centres and office buildings.
This earned him the nickname “pandjesprins”...

If I understand correctly a large part of this real estate is owned through Pinnacle BV that is owned by Bernhard Jr. and his business partners. I haven’t found out how much of it is personally owned by Bernhard Jr or who his business partners are.
Pinnacle has illegally demanded that the people who rent have to pay “sleutelgeld”, as an additional fee. Minister Ollongren confirmed that such practices are illegal in the Netherlands (in Dutch): https://www.amweb.nl/financiele-plan...waad-101106596


Last year, the city of Amsterdam fined Pinnacle BV for continuing to illegally rent houses to groups of people, even after it was warned several times.
Bernhard Jr. simply claimed that he didn’t know because others handled the affairs, but he was personally sent a letter to inform him on 19 June 2017…
In May 2018, Pinnacle was first granted permission to rent their addresses to larger groups.

Bernhard Jr also owns the circuit in Zandvoort and recently bought the Mediapark in Hilversum, where much state propaganda for Dutch TV is produced.
Sure… independent media.

A member of parliament (Tweede Kamer) Wybren van Haga, who owns dozens of addresses, was likewise fined for illegally renting one of his houses to 6 persons (in Dutch): https://www.parool.nl/amsterdam/dwan...ners~a4620449/ (archived here: http://archive.is/y6hH3)


The following article shows that in 2018 Pinnacle sold a single office building for 21.5 million Euros to La Française Real Estate Managers. And then renting property in the same building.
In 2017, Pinnacle sold property to a French investor for almost 96 million Euro (in Dutch): https://www.vastgoedmarkt.nl/beleggi...toor-101130546


Of course we can’t expect our wonderful media to estimate the worth of these 590 “addresses” and the circuit in Zandvoort and Mediapark. I think it’s safe to estimate the net worth of the 590 addresses at more than 400 million Euros...
In 2009, Forbes magazine estimated Queen Beatrix’s (mother of now King Willem-Alexander) wealth at a low $200 million.

Just 10 years earlier, in 1999, Forbes estimated Queen Beatrix’s worth at £25 billion.
Noting that that a reliable calculation had been made impossible by the Dutch secrecy: https://www.theguardian.com/uk/1999/...monarchy.world


In 2003, the grandfather of Willem-Alexander and Bernhard Jr., husband of former Queen Juliana Prince Bernhard, phoned Christopher Forbes, who is married to his German niece, and demanded to stop printing exaggerations of his family fortune.
Forbes told him to call editor Luisa Kroll, who personally arranged that the official wealth of the Dutch family was brought further down from $2.5 billion in 2002 to $250 million in 2003: https://www.newsweek.com/fall-royal-fortune-138375
(archived here: http://archive.is/aoSe2)

----------


## Firestarter

Every single day Dutch articles are published that taxes are so high because the Kingdom of the Netherlands is such a wonderful “care state” (verzorgingSStaat).


From 2004 to 2011, the municipality of Tilburg forced more than 800 welfare recipients to remove paint from old trains destined for the rail museum, or they would lose their benefits.
Even though they knew that the paint contained chromium 6 that causes cancer.

After a committee decided that the the state-owned rail company NS (NederlandSe Spoorwegen), Railway Museum, and the municipality of Tilburg are responsible for their health damage, Erik de Ridder (for the Tilburg local council) and NS chairman, former minister Roger van Boxtel (a.k.a. Rogier) announced they will give  a whopping €7,000 to every worker exposed to chromium 6 and on top of that €5,000 to €40,000 for people who have fallen ill.

The total pay is restricted to a maximum of €10 million.
Over the last years it was repeatedly denied that their health problems were caused by their forced labour.

The victims’ lawyer Yme Drost said that this offer is a “noble gesture”.
These ungrateful bastards even complain, because they think that a human life is worth more than €7,000.

The arrangement still has to be accepted by the Tilburg council: https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/0...-compensation/


In November 2018, the NS agreed to pay compensation to survivors and relatives of only the Jews transported by their trains to the Nazi concentration camps during the second world war.
From July 1942 to September 1944, the NS was paid €2.5m (£2.2; $2.8m) in today’s money for delivering 102,000 Jews, prisoners of war and labourers to Germany and Poland. In 2005, NS’s chief executive Aad Veenman apologised for their service to the Nazis. Reportedly only 5,000 Jews survived.

The predecessor of Arcadis (de Nederlandsche Heidemaatschappij) and Philips profited from slave labour during the occupation by the German Nazis.

In 2014, under pressure from US politicians, the French railways operator SNCF agreed to pay £40 million in compensation for moving some 76,000 Jews to concentrion camps during WW II of which reportedly only about 3,000 survived: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...zi-death-camps


In 1944, Queen in exile Wilhelmina complimented the employees of the NS for doing their patriotic duty.
Even after the war, Minister for transport Steef van Schaik said that tranporting the Jews to the concentration camps was demanded by the Dutch government in exile because it was good for the Dutch economy.

On 17 September 1944, the Dutch government in London, in support of the starvation in the coming winter (hongerwinter), called to stop the trains through Radio Oranje (in Dutch): http://www.drentheindeoorlog.nl/?aid=519 (archived here: http://archive.is/rWNnU)


Am I mistaken that the Jews didn´t look terribly stressed out for being transported to the concentration camps?

----------


## Firestarter

The new Vice-President of the Raad van State, Thom de Graaf, is a former minister and was a prominent member of the D66 party.
Roger van Boxtel was (also) of D66.


In 2017, more than 200 people filed charges against leader of D66 Alexander Pechtold. They complained that Pechtold had received the gift to live for free at an appartment in Scheveningen from former Canadian Ambassador in Bosnia Serge Marcoux.
Pechtold should have registered this “gift”.

The Procureur-Generaal at the Supreme Court (Hoge Raad) decided that this isn’t suspicious and closed the case.
The District Attorney (Openbaar Ministerie), I’m not sure if this is even authorised to prosecute members of  the Tweede Kamer, also closed the case.

Pechtold resigned on 9 October 2018 (in Dutch): https://www.rijksoverheid.nl/actueel...ng-appartement


In January 2016, Wassila Hachchi, another politician of D66, got adverse publicity after she resigned to join the presidential campaign of none other than Hillary Clinton.
Because they made a deal that she was working “as a volunteer” the Dutch taxpayer continued to pay her 6,800 Euros per month in non-active allowance: https://nltimes.nl/2016/02/18/dutch-...king-volunteer

In October 2018, shortly after Alexander Pechtold resigned, Hachchi announced that she rejoined D66. She has the right on non-active allowance until April 2019....


Not many people know that the Dutch government is one of the BIGGEST donors of the Clinton Foundation.
The Postcodeloterij alone has donated 27.7 million Euros since 2005 (one of only 3 that donated more than $25 million until the first half of 2015): https://www.philanthropy.com/article...ming-to/232059

----------


## Firestarter

For some time I have been investigating the Order of the Garter and its patron saint St George: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-court/page3

In Dutch, Saint George is called Sint Joris.
I´m once again shocked over what I found out...

The shocking part I found is the “Geheime Orde van Sint Joris” (Secret Order of St George) that was founded in March 1943 in The Hague under the command of Grandmaster Edzard Hendrik Juckema van Burmania baron Rengers, retired Generaal-Majoor of the cavalry.

Its goal was to fight against the “enemy” (the Germans?) by all means necessary during the occupation and thereafter. All in the service for Queen in exile Wilhelmina (in Dutch): http://www.onderscheidingen.nl/nl/pu...sintjoris.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/f09db)

Grandmaster Edzard Hendrik Juckema van Burmania baron Rengers descended from the president of the opium trafficking VOC, Egbert Rengers (1687-1745) - in Dutch: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sjuck_...rmania_Rengers

Since the Geheime Orde van Sint Joris was founded, many Jews were deported to the concentration camps, many members of the resistance were executed, the Dutch were starved in the “Hongerwinter” and Germany was starved for years (in the Morgenthau plan that supposedly wasn’t performed).
There is no further information on this interesting Order at all!

See the badge used for identification of the Knights of this secret order.

----------


## Firestarter

On 18 September 2018, Prinsjesdag, the Dutch government announced their plans for new taxes in 2019.

The VAT rate on things like groceries and medicine will be increased from 6% to 9%. It is estimated that this will cost the average household an additional 300 euro per year.
Other changes include simplification and lower income taxes.

Corporate income taxes will be reduced. The Dutch CIT rate will be reduced from 20% to 16% for the first EUR 200,000 and from 25% to 22.5% for taxable profits exceeding EUR 200,000. 

I have a hard time understanding that even though the changes in taxes are expected to increase the tax profits with 3.1 billion euro, of which 2.3 billion will come from consumers and 0.8 billion euro from companies, according to the Dutch government on average the Dutch household will be taxed less: https://www.twobirds.com/en/news/art...-tax-plan-2019


At the same time council taxes will increase with some 5.4% on average. This is higher than the inflation of 2.4% (that can be caused by higher taxes...).
The increase is mainly because the governent increased waste collection fees.

There is a wide variation in local taxes, for example: tenants in Nijmegen pay an average of just €40 while in Zaanstad the average bill hits €571, while home owners’ average taxes vary from €563 in The Hague to €856 in Enschede.

The biggest increase in council taxes compared to 2018 is in Molenlanden with a 23.4% increase (161 euro) and Cuijk with 18% (106 euro).
The biggest increase facing tenants this year is in Haarlem, with more than 18% and Amsterdam with a rise of 17.6%. Amsterdam is also placed high on the list of local authorities where home owners’ bills have gone up most, with a rise of 11.3%: https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/0...ners-hard-hit/

----------


## Firestarter

From 1998 to 2010, Willem-Alexander was on the board of supervisors of the Dutch central bank (De Nederlandsche Bank): https://www.nu.nl/economie/2033043/p...saris-dnb.html


In the 1970s the Dutch government claimed that from now on the Dutch Royal family will pay taxes like everybody else.

What wasn’t widely told was that the Royal degenerates got compensation for supposedly paying taxes.
In the 1970s, they got more than 150.000 guilders compensation per year.  King Willem-Alexander receives some 5.5 million euro a year in compensation.

The Secretary-General at the ministry of Finance himself disagreed that the population was fooled by telling them about the taxes, but then compensating these taxes.
The cabinet agreed that during the debate nothing would be said about the tax compensation for the Royal family (in Dutch): http://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nederland/po...alen-belasting (archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20171101033031/http://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nederland/politiek/oranjes-krijgen-al-tientallen-jaren-compensatie-voor-betalen-belasting)


In 1993, prins pils Willem-Alexander  bought palace Noordeinde 66 from former queen Juliana for some 340,000 euro (750,000 guilders).
In 2008, Queen Beatrix had the government buy Noordeinde for 3.25 million euro (before or after the crash?) an increase of 333.3% in 15 years (more than 10% profit per year).

In 2014, it was announced that the Royal palaces would be renovated for a total of 127 million euro.
Noordeinde 66 would be renovated for 0.9 million euro. As is so often the case the tax payer had to cough up much more -  3.7 million euro (in Dutch): http://www.volkskrant.nl/binnenland/...euro~a3761656/


In 2014, the renovation of palace Huis ten Bosch was estimated at a whopping 35 million euro. This year it was announced that it cost even much more – 63.1 million euro.
That’s 7200 to 9000 euro per square meter (in Dutch): https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/renovat...houd~a5c77b17/


The Dutch taxpayers once gave a yacht for present to Princess Beatrix for her birthday - the _Groene Draeck_.
For many years the yearly maintenance costs for the _Groene Draeck_ cost the tax payer on average 125,000 euro per year. Experts say that the yearly maintenance costs for such a ship are about 32,500 euro.
From 2004 to 2015 alone, the Dutch taxpayer paid 1.5 million Euro on maintenance for the boat (for which 2 boats could have been bought). It is apparently very difficult to find out where this surplus money went: http://www.theroyalforums.com/tag/groene-draeck/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Rygj2)


In 2015, the Dutch government claimed that the Dutch royal family costs the tax payer 40 million euro per year. This is reportedly the most expensive of all Royal families in Europe.
In reality the costs are even much higher, as former minister Gerrit Zalm already in 2009 revealed that they cost some 110 million euro a year. Some estimates are 350 million euro per year in 2018...

Willem-Alexander gets 823,000 euro a year, Máxima 325,000 euro, and Beatrix
465,000 in salary.
Including “expenses”, Willem-Alexander gets 5.3 million, Máxima 900,000 and Beatrix 1.4 million euro.

Staff of the Dutch royal family, 245 people, cost 17 million euro.
Security for the Royal family costs the Ministry of Defence 25 million euro.

The costs for 3 palaces of the royal family - Huis ten Bosch, Paleis Noordeinde en Paleis op de Dam – costs 15 million euro a year.
That is not counting the more than 150 million for the renovations of the palaces...
State visits cost another 2 million euro per year (in Dutch): http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2015/05/20/...staat-a1496445 (archived here: http://archive.is/zzOZ5)

----------


## Firestarter

Ive read a relatively short book in Dutch on the VOC, NHM and the House of Orange as opium lords; Hans Derks  _Verslaafd aan opium; De VOC en het Huis van Oranje als drugsdealers_ (2015).
It shows that the Dutch colonial Vereenigde Oostindische Compagnie (VOC) were really the pioneers in getting the world hooked on drugs and that the wealth of the Dutch Royal family is based on drugs!

Arab Muslims were the first to trade hallucinogenic products, including opium, for medical purposes (including for anesthesia).
The Portuguese that controlled Goa learned about opium from the Arabs, but never made it into a mass products (the fools!) and until the 16th-century opium was never a real problem.

The Dutch *Jan Huyghen van Linschoten* (1563-1611), while serving as the Protestant Archbishop in Goa, copied secret Portuguese nautical maps that enabled the British East India Company (EIC) and Dutch VOC to take over the Portuguese monopoly on trade with the East Indies. 
Van Linschoten, together with his friend Paludanus, published a bestseller in 1598, also translated to English, that included information on opium (called amphioen or taryak at that time).

At first the Dutch continued to trade in opium, starting at the latest *in 1620*, at the relatively small scale of the Portuguese until 1660. It is estimated that between 1640 and 1652, Batavia received only some 250 kilogram of opium annually from Surat.
In 1642, the VOC obtained a monopoly from the Sultan to import opium, while the population of the Sultanate was obliged to maintain a fixed number of pepper plants. Around this time VOC officials had the great idea to trade opium for pepper - the East India product with the highest priority until the 19th-century.
The VOC labelled their monopoly an octroy, which was defended by military force. The VOC introduced a passport system and if others were caught smuggling these goods (opium, spices, tin and cloth), they were confiscated and the smuggler severely punished.

*In 1663, the VOC started trafficking opium as a mass product* in the Malabar coastal region. VOC officials were also involved in some private opium selling. In 1676 the VOC got the exclusive opium import rights in Mataram, in 1678 in Cheribon and a bit later in Bantam (before the British EIC).
In the second part of the 17th century (the Gouden eeuw), the Dutch exported Bengal opium not only to the Malabar coast, but also to Southeast Asia (Malacca, Manila, Arakan or the East Indies archipelago), Ceylon, Maldive Islands, Gujarat (Surat, Cambay) and the Persian Gulf/Red Sea (Bandar Abbas, Hormuz or Jeddah). Bengal opium was the VOCs second-largest profit-maker after raw silk.
This led directly to war and from 1680 to 1740 the amount of junkies coming to Batavia doubled from 10 to 20 per year.
According to official statistics, in 1667 the VOC exported only 1,173 kg; 1675 - 13,322 kg; 1691 - 43,500 kg; 1703 - 60,290 kg; and by the year *1715 - 79,968 kg*.
The whole of the 17th-century export to the East Indies from Bengal is estimated at 1.1 million kilograms; this rose to some 5.5 to 6.3 million kilograms in the 18th-century.

The new important man in the VOC opium game was *Jacob Mossel* (1704-1761). After he arrived in Batavia, the opium profits suddenly trebled from 512,000 to 1,415,00 guilders. After this succes, Mossel was chosen as the successor of Governor-General Van Imhofff, and established the *Amphioen Society* (AS, amphioen was another name for opium) in 1745 that was active until 1794.
Mossel took 40 shares AS for himself. To have been able to buy these shares, he must have earned an amazing 160,000 guilders in only 2 years (since he arrived in Batavia) that could only have come from opium. Jacob Cool (the Court Jew of Van Imhofff) originally possessed 30 AS shares, but had to leave 10 to his favorites.
To exploit the opium to the utmost, the AS introduced a lease on smoking prepared opium (madat) in districts outside Batavia at the end of 1746. But the opium income actually decreased, because corruption increased.
The AS became the society that made all the profits, while the VOC did all the work. The VOC-colonial state remained responsible for the import of opium and the military security in the whole archipelago at the cost of the taxpayer. The AS received the opium from the VOC for 1125 guilders per chest and could sell it for 1375 guilders (a profit of more than 22%)...

Most of the wealthy AS shareholders lived in the Netherlands.
An important participant in the Amphioen Society was stadhouder *Willem IV*, who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1733 (and called himself Prince of Orange), who acquired 30 shares AS in 1748. He was promised that by taking this share, in 1755 he would already be 200,000 guilders richer, when the octroy of the AS expired.
Every time the octroy was renewed, Willem IV and his stadhouder successor, *Willem V*, would receive an enormous amount of opium money, e.g. 1.2 million guilders in 1795. All shareholders together pocketed a total of about 13 million guilders; an amount comparable to a present value of about a billion guilders. Willem V made a fortune through the Amphioen Society.
See Willem V, who after being born in 1748, became a Knight of the Garter in 1752.


Because of this remarkable construction, the VOC got weaker. This was followed by the DutchEnglish war in 1795, in which Ceylon was lost and the Napoleonic wars in which the Netheralands lost its independence. There was even a large opium debt owed to the EIC and the British easily conquered Java and took over the rest of the East Indian archipelago.
To avoid a transfer into British hands, the Dutch government took over all the VOC shares (a nationalisation of the private VOC) at the cost of the taxpayer.

Another interesting opium family are the Van Hogendorps. The patriarch *Willem van Hogendorp* (1735-1784) first lost his fortune through investments in the EIC. He then went to the East Indies with his own ship and made a substantial fortune by officially smuggling opium. On his return trip to a retire in Holland, he drowned near the Cape of Good Hope because he had overloaded the ship with too much gold on board.

In 1802, Willem V made a deal with Napoleon after he escaped to England.
During the French occupation, *Governor-General Daendels* (1808-1811) rationalised the distribution of opium and tried to stimulate its consumption by establishing government opium dens. The opium income of the state multiplied nearly 10 times in 1804 and more than doubled in less than 2 years (1809-1810).
Willems second son, *Gijsbert Karel van Hogendorp* (1762-1834), became a lawyer and a real hero of the Dutch monarchy. After the planned defeat of Napoleon, in 1813 Gijsbert Karel and 2 associates staged a coup to establish the Dutch kingdom with Willem VI crowned *King Willem I*, who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1814, and Gijsbert Karel van Hogendorp as his prime minister.
Often overlooked in this heroic tale is that Willems eldest son, *Dirk van Hogendorp*, ultimately became a general in Napoleons army. Dirk even appears in Napoleons testament!

In 1824, King Willem I founded the Koninklijke *Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij*, NHM (Royal Dutch Trading Company) to take over the looting role of the Amphioen Society. Willem I explained about the NHM: 


> its aim is to integrate all branches of industrious activities into one whole, of which the NHM is the nucleus; the Chambers of Commerce, the factories and the agricultural committees are the main branches of this whole


The Dutch taxpayer had to guarantee a net profit to the NHM of 300,000 guilders annually. King Willem I bought 4 million shares, but was the only one to take his money back quickly, and doubled his investment within 13 years. He also took out 1.3 million too much from the NHM in 1830.
While the NHM initially made a profit of 37 million per year, in a few years time only 24 million were left.

The Royal NHM was the state opium dealer for a lease of only 2.6  3 million guilders annually and 2/7th of the net profit. From 1847-1849 the total opium income of the Dutch colonial state was 6.7, 6.5 and 6 million guilders respectively. The NHM even reached into China, the largest market for opium. By the 1850s, the opium income constituted 16.8% of the revenue collected in the Indies. Between 1860 and 1910 this level was more or less maintained at an average of 15%.
The NHM under a lucrative contract could also buy other goods (including meat, wheat and flour) and sell them for a profit of 16%. 
Until 1921, the head of state King/Queen got a weekly report from the President of the NHM. Later the NHM evolved into the ABN Bank, now part of ABN Amro Bank that still has a warm relationship with the Dutch Royal family.

In 1827, the Netherlands concluded a contract with the Chinese captain Tan Hang Kwee to start tin mining on Billiton, starting with 300 laborers. The Chinese miners were kept enslaved by opium. The House of Orange not only made money from the tin but also from the opium. The Chinese sub-farmer had to buy a fixed quantity of opium every month for much higher than market prices.
In 1852, *Prince Hendrik* (1820-1879), brother of King Willem III, wanted to invest in the tin mines on Biliton to found the private *Billiton Mining Company (BM)*. John Loudon became Hendrik´s representative. The stupidity of the greedy House of Orange is unbelievable since they already had the highly rewarding 1827 contract from which at least a profit of 100,000 guilders per year would be gained from the Chinese labor.
Many Chinese miners died, in the months of February and March 1860 alone, some 700 Chinese miners died, mainly from beriberi (caused by thiamine deficiency).

In 1884 the Dutch journal for the medical profession was very positive about cocaine with an estimated price of 9,000 Dutch guilders per kilo. The Netherlands started *coca plantations on Java* around 1885.
A quick calculation shows that this leads to an annual turnover of 1.53 billion Dutch guilders!

Parallel to the Opium Factory, a Cocaine Factory was established. In 1900, in Amsterdam the *Nederlandsche Cocaïne Fabriek (NCF)* was founded by the Koloniale Bank in which the Royal NHM owned a stake.
The NCF became the largest cocaine factory in the world. It even expanded to other products like codeine, benzedrine (amphetamine), efedrine, and developed the fully synthetic cocaine, novocaine. From 1932 onwards, the NCF also processed raw opium into morphine. Around that time several South American countries became large producers of coca leaves.
During the Anglo-American-Dutch funded Nazi occupation in World War II, the NCF received 165 tons of raw opium for free, and it could charge its processing costs to the state. The NCF realised fabulous profits on its morphine during the war. Soon after the war AKZO Nobel bought the company for an undisclosed amount. How much loot went to Queen Wilhelmina?

The performance of this cocaine industry impressed Merck USA so much that it started its own coca plantation on Java with great success in the 1930s.
The American John Cushing, employed in his uncles James and Thomas H. Perkins Company of Boston, acquired his wealth from smuggling Turkish opium to Canton (1812). In 1830, the Perkins Company merged with Russell and Co of the *grandfather of President Franklin Roosevelt* that was the third-largest opium dealer on the China coast. In one of those strange coincidences, the Van Rosenvelt family had first come to America from the Netherlands between 1638 and 1649.

Hans Derks  _History of the opium problem. The assault on the East, ca. 1600  1950_ (2012), 39.5 MB: http://www.oapen.org/search?identifier=1000347


For more information on the real drug lords: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6626821

----------


## Firestarter

Argentinian website El Cohete a la Luna (Rocket to the moon) has accused our greatly beloved Queen Maxima of not reporting the correct value of her possessions in Patagonia, to evade taxes.
In 2009, Maxima and (now King) Willem-Alexander, bought land in Rio Negro for 1 million euro, but underreported the area and didn´t report that a hotel was built there, so the real value is underestimated (resulting in lower taxes).

Maxima's brother, Martín Zorreguieta, bought half of the reported 3000 hectares of land.
The luxury hotel “Estancia Pilpilcura” located there is run by Máxima's aunt, Marta Cerruti. In December 2016, Argentinian president Macri, a friend of Maxima, spent a night at the hotel.

Dutch parliamentarians have asked Prime Minister Mark Rutte, the university buddy of prins pils Willem-Alexander, for an explanation,
The Dutch propaganda service Rijksvoorlichtingsdienst denied that Maxima and Willem-Alexander haven’t correctly reported their posessions to the Argentine tax authorities.

Mayor of Pilcaniyeu Nestor Ayuelef has exposed that the Rijksvoorlichtingsdienst was lying (once again: https://nltimes.nl/2019/01/30/queen-...rgentine-media
(archived here: http://archive.is/j919L)

----------


## Firestarter

According to the Dutch Quote Magazine, the widow of Prince Friso, Mabel Wisse Smit has made 240 million Euro with the IPO of Ayden that processes payments for Facebook, Netflix en Spotify.
It’s great to be partners in crime with our Royal family; others involved in the 12 billion Euro Ayden IPO are Facebook-CEO Mark Zuckerberg (for how long will he remain?) and Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey (through investment firm Iconiq Capital).

In a ridiculous twist Quote values the total value of the House of Orange at a mere 1 billion Euro (in Dutch): https://nos.nl/artikel/2257361-prins...orm-adyen.html


Mabel and Bernhard Jr. are certainly not the richest of the Dutch Royal family!

Posters in my home town expose Prince Bernhard Jr. with his 349 houses...



> nu in amsterdam
> bernhard van oranje
> de prins met 349 huizen
> geen sprookje






> Of course we can’t expect our wonderful media to estimate the worth of these 590 “addresses” and the circuit in Zandvoort and Mediapark. I think it’s safe to estimate the net worth of the 590 addresses at more than 400 million Euros...
> In 2009, Forbes magazine estimated Queen Beatrix’s (mother of now King Willem-Alexander) wealth at a low $200 million.
> 
> Just 10 years earlier, in 1999, Forbes estimated Queen Beatrix’s worth at £25 billion.
> Noting that that a reliable calculation had been made impossible by the Dutch secrecy: https://www.theguardian.com/uk/1999/...monarchy.world


 
Yesterday it was announced that King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands invited President Donald Trump to visit the Netherlands for a World War II commemoration on 31 August this year in the “world famous” city of Terneuzen.

It´s a bit strange to invite the US president for this festivity as the operations were mostly by Canadian, British and Polish troops: https://dutchreview.com/news/us/offi...e-netherlands/


Since Prince Bernhard co-founded the Bilderberg “Group” in 1954, it´s been controlled by the Dutch Royal family.
None other than Donald’s son-in-law Jared Kushner attends this year’s Bilderberg meeting.

According to Swiss daily Tages Anzeiger, Donald’s Secretary of State “fat” Mike Pompeo is one of this year’s “secret” Bilderberg attendees in Switzerland: https://www.nexusnewsfeed.com/articl...-from-may-30th


Trump´s daughter Ivanka Kushner has repeatedly met and learned a lot from our greatly beloved Queen Maxima: http://royalcentral.co.uk/europe/net...rom-her-109122

See the September 2018 video that includes Ivanka and Queen Maxima, organised by the World Bank: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtJG36ELDUo

----------


## Firestarter

For some time I´ve had doubts about the journalist Willem Oltmans, who got awarded 8 million guilders tax free in 2000 because of being the victim of the Dutch State.
Genuine victims of the Dutch government don´t get millions awarded! What speaks even more against Oltmans is that he continued to get much publicity, while he was supposedly targeted.
Oltmans even worked for the Dutch state TV!


The story of Oltmans, is something like that he was first targeted by Joseph Luns in 1956, when he first interviewed President Sukarna of Indonesia.

Oltmans in his 1994 book presents one piece of evidence that he was indeed declared a persona non grata that is the 26 November 1962 letter from the Dutch Ministery of Foreign Affairs, which was sent to Dutch Embassies around the world that Oltmans couldn´t use the same facilities as (other) journalists.


That Oltmans wasn´t a real victims is shown by his close ties to the Dutch Royal family (that even made sure that he got 8 million from the taxpayer).
Willem Oltmans shared a teacher with Princess Beatrix, G. Büringh Boekhoudt.

Oltmans was part of the group of Paul Rijkens (of Unilever) that was controlled by none other than Bilderberg co-founder Prince Bernhard.
Oltmans often spoke to Emile Konijneburg (of the Rijkens Group), who was also a regular visitor at Palace Soestdijk. Konijneburg was Vice President of the KLM airways, which was linked to Bernhard.

Oltmans was also close to the Philips higher management that was also close to Prince Bernhard.
Oltmans was even a long-time friend of the same Hans Teengs Gerritsen that was involved in getting Prince Bernhard millions in bribes from arms companies, including Lockheed and Northrop.

Oltmans was intimate with the eugenics Club of Rome for which he travelled to their Cold War Allies, the Soviet Union.
The Club of Rome was also associated with Princess Beatrix and her late husband Claus and the 1001 Club of Bernhard.

Oltmans was working for Dutch corporate (royal) interests in Sukarno´s Indonesia, where he used his contacts for Dutch multinationals.
He was also involved in setting up a Philips office in the Communist Soviet Union in Moscow.
Oltmans arranged that KLM could resume its flights to Surinam after its independence.

Oltmans was a friend of Pattrick Russell, the attorney that has never released the book of George de Mohrenschildt on the John F. Kennedy assassination conspiracy.
He even claims that he got Prince Bernhard invited to talk with President Kennedy and that Bernhard argued that the Netherlands should leave New Guinea immediately!

In 1994, Willem Oltmans (like any other victim of the goverment) was part of the press team accompanying Prime Minister Ruud Lubbers on official trips to South Africa and Indonesia!

Willem Oltmans  _Persona non grata_ (1994), in Dutch: https://www.dbnl.org/tekst/oltm003pe...3pers02_01.pdf


If the Dutch government had wanted to destroy Oltmans that would have been quite easy...
Willem Oltmans was gay before that was socially accepted. There are even stories that he molested underage boys!


How ridiculous the conspiracy story of Oltmans being the victim of the Dutch government really is, is not only his close connections to the Dutch Royal family but also the background of the Joseph Luns that supposedly destroyed his career.

The lawyer Joseph Luns joined the Dutch Nazis of the NSB in 1933. Luns never even called this a misjudgment".
The Dutch Royal family was of course involved in financing the Nazis, while Bernhard was an active member of the Nazi party.

Luns, before and after he became minister, worked closely with the protégé of Queen Juliana, the banker Johan Willem Beyen.
Luns was Foreign Minister from 1956 to 1971, when he became NATO Secretary-General until 1984.

Joseph Luns, like Juliana, Bernhard and Beatrix, was also a Knight of Malta.
Between 1964 and 1984, Luns was present at every annual Bilderberg conference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Luns


Heres more information (FBI files?) on Willem Oltmans, in English, including what he claimed on the assassination of John F. Kennedy. It goes on until April 1977, after George de Mohrenschildt reportedly committed suicide on 29 March 1977.

In 1961, Willem Oltmans talked with John F. Kennedys special adviser W.N. Rostow.
In 1962, the Dutch UN delegation called Willem Oltmans an agent of a foreign power.

In January 1976, De Mohrenschildt wrote Oltmans that he was preparing a book on the JFK assassination.
In June 1976, De Mohrenschildt finished his book but his wife Jeanne de Mohrenschildt didnt want it published. According to Oltmans, the book was sent to Pat Russells office (De Mohrenschildts lawyer).

In November 1976, Oltmans went to Dallas and when he called, was told by Jeanne de Mohrenschildt and Pat S. Russell that De Mohrenschildt had been locked up in a mental hospital for months, and tortured with electroshocks for a persecution complex.
When they talked, De Mohrenschildt told Oltmans that he was afraid to make a statement while in the US. Oltmans made a deal with his Dutch television superior for a broadcast with De Mohrenschildt.
On 29 March 1977, the House Committee on Assassinations was in Palm Beach to interview De Mohrenschildt, when he died of a reported suicide.

On 1 April 1977, Oltmans said: 


> George de Mohrenschildt told him the alleged conspiracy involved Texas oilmen, Cuban exiles, and CIA and FBI agents...
> De Mohrenschildt claimed he was a middleman between H.L. Hunt representing Texas oilmen and Lee Harvey Oswald...
> De Mohrenschildt told him Cubans had fired at Kennedy at the same time Oswald did and said he gave the House Assassinations Committee the name and picture of one Cuban he believes was involved.
> (...)
> [Oltmans] gave the committee a taped interview in which a Cuban exile named Loran Hall claims he was offered $50.000 in the office of ilman Lester Logue to kill Kennedy.


 https://www.archives.gov/files/resea...0418-10033.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190819160108/https://www.archives.gov/files/research/jfk/releases/104-10418-10033.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

In the not so good old swinging 60s, my home town of Amsterdam was dumping and burning toxic waste at the Volgermeerpolder and Diemerzeedijk which has severely damaged the health caused amongst others by dioxin...

It looks like nothing has changed, only these days importing garbage and burning this in Amsterdam is called “green energy”!
The incinerators are placed where the poor survive, so never mind those health effects!

Around a quarter of the waste burned in the Netherlands is imported. This has been going on for 8 years. Most of it came from England and Wales, some 25,000 tonnes of British rubbish every week.
Recently it was reported that new waste imports are limited because 4 of the 6 incinerator of Amsterdam’s AEB are out of order: https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/0...sing-problems/


Of course burning garbage produces carbon dioxide, besides toxic emissions.
The 3 largest garbage incinerators of the 12 in the Netherlands are in the top 10 of Dutch companies emitting most carbon dioxide: Attero, AVR and HVC emit about 1.5 million tonnes of carbon dioxide per year.
About 80% of the imported waste in the Netherlands comes from Great Britain (in Dutch): https://wisenederland.nl/groene-stro...valverbranding


In 2017, 2018, the UK exported a total of 611,000 tonnes of plastic waste to other countries in 12 months (down from 683,000 tonnes in 2016, 2017).
In this period, China almost stopped reprocessing plastic from the UK (the amount dropped by 94%).
Malaysia, Turkey, Poland, the Netherlands and Indonesia import most UK plastic: https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46566795
(http://archive.is/qKs2w)



Waste-to-energy plants are expensive, so they generally charge more to accept trash than landfills.
Transporting the garbage across the globe of course also costs energy (but I doubt if any “scientist” takes that into account in their politically correct calculations on “green energy”).


Waste to energy has become a preferred method of rubbish disposal in the EU. In 2013, there were 420 plants in Europe to provide heat and electricity to more than 20 million people.
The European countries that import most garbage are Germany, Sweden, Belgium and the Netherlands (even more than Norway).

From October 2012 to April 2013, the UK paid to send 45,000 tonnes of household waste from Bristol and Leeds to Norway. Because it’s called climate friendly, Norway – like the Netherlands - accepts rubbish to keep the incinerators burning.
Incinerators in Norway make about half of their profit from the fee paid to take the waste and the rest from the sale of energy: https://www.theguardian.com/environm...y-waste-energy


Great Britain is already building more incinerators, but it is also a concern involving the Brexit hysteria.

Sweden is already thinking on new ways of importing garbage from the UK, as now most of their imported waste comes from Norway that isn´t part of the EU either: https://www.thelocal.se/20181112/swe...rexit-solution


According to our wonderful media, burning garbage in the developed world is environmentally friendly, but in the Third World it’s pollutive. Never mind that on average those poor countries produce a lot less garbage than us in the developed countries...

Some 1.1 billion tonnes of waste, more than 40% of the world’s garbage, is burned in open piles. While carbon dioxide is the major gas emitted by trash burning, this reportedly amounts to “only” 5% of global carbon dioxide emissions.
There are however some other emissions that should be important health concerns (besides polluting the environment).

About 29% of global emissions of tiny solid particles and liquid droplets from dust to metals  that can penetrate deep into the lungs come from trash fires.
About 10% percent of mercury emissions and 40% percent of polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAHs) come from open burning.

This pollution can cause lung, neurological diseases, heart attacks and cancer: https://www.climatecentral.org/news/...-problem-17973
(http://archive.is/ylPbJ)

----------


## Firestarter

For the last 40 years, the Dutch taxpayer has paid double to maintain the furniture in the Noordeinde, Huis ten Bosch, Het Loo,  and Soestdijk palaces.
This means that our beloved Royal family stole an additional more than 10 million euros from the Dutch taxpayer.

In 1978, then Prime Minister Dries van Agt started initiatives to buy furniture in the  palaces from the Royal family.
From 1982 to 2009, the Dutch taxpayer bought palaces furniture above the market price (in the 1980s alone about 20 million guilders, adjusted for inflation about 17 million Euros). Since then, the Royal family has been using the furniture free of charge, while the government is responsible for maintaining the furniture.
According to Van Agt, the payments to the Queen should have decreased, but the head of state still receives compensation for the maintenance until this day. 

In 1978, then Queen Juliana received 280,000 guilders for this maintenance.
This year, King Willem-Alexander gets 4.9 million euros for salary and expenses (just about all of his expenses are also paid by the taxpayer), of which around 320,000 euros is for palace furniture maintenance.

Government information service Rijksvoorlichtingsdienst first refused to answer NRC's questions about the maintenance and compensation and later simply denied the accusations.
Prime Minister Mark Rutte (who studied history with prins pils Willem-Alexander in Leiden) said that the payment of maintenance and restoration of the palaces is "terribly complicated", but he does not think the Royals did anything wrong.

Rutte has since promised an investigation into the affair: https://nltimes.nl/2019/09/09/dutch-...0-years-report
(http://archive.is/QrA6j)


King Willem-Alexander receives  4.86 million per year of which 926.000 euro in salary.
Princesses Máxima and Beatrix receive 633,000 euro and an additional 1 million euro in expenses (that are all paid by the taxpayer).

Crown Princess Amalia will receive 263,000 euro in salary and another 1,232,000 euro for expenses when she turns 18 in 2021.
Officially the Royal family costs the taxpayer 43.3 million euro per year (in Dutch): https://www.businessinsider.nl/konin...-salaris-2019/


Because the wealth of the family is hidden through trust accounts and foundations it isnt known how many billions the Dutch Royal family have stolen over the years.
According to prime ministers J. Cals and P. de Jong [I_the bulk of the Queens fortune is in low- or no-rendering goods like jewels and lands_[/I].

The Queens Treasurer J. Baars (_de Thesaurier der Koningin_) knows  written more than 10 years ago when Beatrix was Queen - but wont disclose the secret.
The Queens Treasurer arranges all tax assessments for the complete Royal family (including members of the family like the De Bourbon de Parmes) with the director-general of the Tax Revenue Service, which is kept completely secret.
The Queens Treasurer Baars has 2 assistances R.M. Smits and J.G.A. Baron Sirtema van Grovestins and another 18 members of staff.
Smits used to be financial attaché of the Netherlands Permanent Delegation at the NATO headquarters in Brussels and Sirtema van Grovestins was a board member of the Fortis Bank.

It is believed that Queen Wilhelmina set up Funds for each of her grandchildren, worth millions.
Queen Juliana in 1968, created the Fund Functional Costs House of Orange-Nassau _to provide financial supplements to each of the three youngest daughters of Her Majesty Queen Juliana, for the functional costs attached to their position as such_.
This means that Princesses Irene, Margriet and Christina get a handsome amount of money (even though they dont receive a paycheck from the taxpayer, besides expenses).

All movable and personal properties (including royal jewels) were put into the _Foundation Regalia of the House of Orange-Nassau_.
State carriages and major valuables were put into the _Foundation Crown Properties of the House of Orange-Nassau_.
Works of art and the inventory of the royal palaces and residences were put into the _Foundation Historic Collections of the House of Orange-Nassau_.
Archives, libraries and personal items were put into the _Foundation Archives of the House of Orange-Nassau_.
It is not even known who serve on the boards of these foundations.

According to the State Budget the palace staff has some 315 members, paid from the Royal Household Service (thats the taxpayer).
With the addition of the Kabinet der Koningin (Queens Office), Koninklijke Houtvesterij (Royal Forestry), the security from the Koninklijke Marechaussee and staff from the Rijksvoorlichtingsdienst (State Information Agency), there are almost 800 servants working directly for the Orange-Nassaus (most if not all paid for by the taxpayer).

In 1813, the income of the King was 1.5 million guilders per year.
In 1848, the income of the King was changed into 1 million guilders plus the revenues from the Crown Domains (so this was much higher).
Later the annual salary was changed to 600.000 guilders for King Willem III.
In 1928, this was doubled to 1.2 million guilders for Queen Wilhelmina.
in the 1950s, this became 2.5 million guilders for the Queen.

In 1966, the way the finances of the Royal House were reported differently and another change came  with the Act financial statute Royal House 1972. The essence of this is that the costs for the royal household arent reported as income of the Queen but paid by the state (the taxpayer) directly.
So while this looks like the Queen gets less, she instead received more...

While its claimed that King Willem-Alexander pays taxes, in reality there is no evidence that he does, and if he does only for a small part of his fortune: http://www.theroyalforums.com/forums...ily-14341.html

----------


## Firestarter

There was once a scandal in the Netherlands called Mabelgate.
Shortly after her relationship with the married Mohammed Sacirbey, Mabel Wisse Smit started working for George Soros, and she was introduced in 2000 to Prince Johan-Friso (younger brother of now King Willem-Alexander) by her good friend Laurentien Brinkhorst, now the wife of Frisos younger brother, Prince Constantijn.
Laurentien and Mabel had known each other from the hockey club.

Mabel lied about her relationship, calling it superficial for only 2 ½ month in 1989, with drug lord Klaas Bruinsma, whose reputation was well known.
Mabel had to admit later that she remained in contact with Bruinsma for 18 months, _after_ shed supposedly ended their friendship in disgust after finding out what he was doing. The end of those 18 months came close to the end of Bruinsmas life, in a much published assassination. Mabel even was forced to admit that she had slept on Bruinsmas boat on several occasions, but maintained that they never had sex!
Later it was reported that Mabel had repeatedly stayed with Bruinsma in several high class hotels, including the Amstel Hotel in Amsterdam.

Mabel had to admit that she lied to Prime Minister Balkenende, and Friso could only marry her if he gave up his rights to the throne.
Before her interview with Balkenende, Mabel was given her security dossier from Dutch Intelligence the AIVD. In this way she could prepare herself to not contradict what was already known about her colourful past.

Before she graduated in 1993, Mabel had worked on internships with 4 huge organisations: the Secretariat of the UN in New York; Royal Dutch Shell in Malaysia; Ministry of Foreign Affairs at The Hague; and ABN-AMRO Bank in Barcelona.

Reportedly Mohammed Sacirbey and Mabel were making arms deals with Egyptian arm dealers and the infamous Adnan Khashoggi to arm the Bosnian Muslims.
Mabel and Sacirbey have been investigated on these illicit weapons sales: http://www.kafkaesqueblog.com/tag/klaas-bruinsma/
(http://archive.is/XZC2r)


Laurentien Brinkhorsts mother is a long-time friend of then Crown Princess Beatrix, since they studied in Leiden.
Mabels friend Laurentien (born in 1966) has said that the first meeting with Prince Constantijn that she can remember occurred in 1985 at Beatrixs ship the Groene Draeck (Green Dragon), but that their relationship only started in 1995 in Brussels.

Obviously it pays to be friends with the Royal family!
Laurentien Brinkhorsts father is Laurens Jan Brinkhorst, who was Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs in 1973-1977 for the D66 party.
In 1982-1986, Laurens Jan Brinkhorst was Ambassador of the European Union to Japan.

In 1987-1994, Brinkhorst was Director-General of the Scientific Committee on Consumer Safety of the European Commission.
In 1994-1999, Laurens was a Member of the European Parliament.

From 1999 to 2002, he was even selected by Beatrix as Minister of Agriculture, Nature and Fisheries.
From 2003 to 2006, he was Minister of Economic Affairs: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurens_Jan_Brinkhorst


Another long-time friend of Mabel and Laurentien Brinkhorst, Daniela Hooghiemstra, has confirmed that Mabel and Klaas Bruinsma were intimate. Hooghiemstra was also close to Annette Sekreve, the wife of Prince Bernhard Jr.
Hooghiemstra partied with Mabel in expensive hotels in London and Paris (in Dutch): http://web.archive.org/web/20101203075348/http://www.theovangogh.nl/lux1_40.htm


Mabels father, Peter Wisse Smit, reportedly introduced Klaas Bruinsma into the elite circle of the Gooi (around the city of Hilversum).
Peter Wisse Smit was an honorary member of the Hilversumsche Mixed Hockey Club.

At the Hilversumsche Mixed Hockey Club former Member of Parliament for CDA, Hans Hillen, was the president, who remembers Mabel and boyfriend Sacirbey (in Dutch): http://web.archive.org/web/20191130180148/https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2003/10/11/koningin-van-europa-7657539-a56227

----------


## Firestarter

The following PDF has information on 3 Dutch Nazi collaborators that were corporate executives, and didn’t get punished – Henri Deterding, Paul Rijkens and Frits Fentener van Vlissingen…


*Henri Deterding - Royal Dutch Shell*
In 1888, Henri Deterding (best known as chairman of Royal Dutch Shell) started working in the Dutch East Indies for the Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij (NHM), the opium bank controlled by the Dutch Royal family. In the Dutch East Indies Deterding got acquainted with managing director of Koninklijke Nederlandsche Petroleum Maatschappij (Royal Dutch), J. B. August Kessler.
In 1894, Kessler turned to NHM for a bridging loan for Royal Dutch. After Deterding arranged the NHM loan, Kessler offered the bank-clerk a job at Royal Dutch, where Deterding became a salesman in 1896.

Just before his death, Kessler had expressed his last wish that Deterding would be his successor as chairman of Royal Dutch, which he became in 1901.
In 1903, Royal Dutch entered the German gasoline market with a refinery in Düsseldorf. The German gasoline cartel adopted Royal Dutch as its exclusive supplier instead of Standard Oil. By 1904, Royal Dutch’s German subsidiary, Rhenania, already controlled 90% of the German gasoline market.
In 1902, oil companies Royal Dutch, Bnito, and the Shell Transport & Trading Company (founded by Marcus Samuel) set up an oil cartel, the Asiatic Petroleum Company. After the Asiatic Petroleum Company got in financial troubles in 1906, in 1907 Samuel and Deterding decided on merging their companies to form Royal Dutch Shell, 60% held by the Dutch side and 40% by the British.

In 1911, Rockefeller’s Standard Oil Trust was dismantled and Royal Dutch Shell entered the American market. In the same period the Anglo-Dutch oil company acquired American oil fields and numerous oil concessions and oil companies in Egypt, Mexico, Venezuela, and the Ottoman Empire. With the acquisitions of Rothschilds’ oil company in Russia, Bnito, in 1912 and another Russian company called Mazout, Royal Dutch Shell became the largest oil producer in the Russian Empire. At the outbreak of WW I, Royal Dutch Shell was the largest oil company in the world.
During WW I, the “Shell octopus” supplied both the Germans as the British with oil.

Since the early 1920s, the oil industry had increased output all over the world, which resulted in a price drop.
Deterding’s formed a stabilization pact with its biggest 2 competitors Jersey Standard (where his friend Walter Teagle was chief executive), and the Anglo-Persian (later called Anglo-Iranian, when John Cadman was chairman), which resulted into the “Is-As” agreement. This oil cartel stabilised markets and kept market shares at the 1928 level.
On 16 March 1939, it was reported that Shell chairman Henri Deterding gave 7 ½ million marks to Hitler in 1929: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=30#p5537



*Paul Rijkens - Unilever*
From the 1930s until the 1950s, Paul Rijkens was chairman of the Anglo-Dutch Unilever (from 1937 until 1952 called Lever Brothers & Unilever), one of the largest multinationals in Europe.

In November 1927, 2 holding companies were created, the NV Margarine Unie in the Netherlands and the Margarine Union Ltd. in Britain, with an equal distribution of profits between Dutch and British shareholders. Paul Rijkens was appointed to the Board of directors and involved in the huge merger of Lever Brothers and the Margarine Unie, on 2 September 1929.
By 1933, on the eve of Hitler’s rise to power, the forerunners of Unilever were already a business empire inside the German Reich that dominated the German edible fats industry and the single largest foreign direct investor in Germany.

In October 1933, shortly after Nazis had come to power, Francis D’Arcy Cooper and Paul Rijkens of Unilever’s Board had a meeting with Hitler in person to make a deal.
In September 1934 a delegation of representatives of British importers into Germany, led by Rijkens, met with Hjalmar Schacht and Hitler. On behalf of Unilever, Rijkens reached an agreement to place orders for ships with German shipyards and to settle the accounts with “frozen marks” of its German subsidiaries and with imported raw materials. As a result, Unilever could literally ship off its German profits to Britain and the Netherlands.

In 1937, Rijkens was appointed chairman of Lever Brothers & Unilever N.V.
On 9 May 1940, less than a week before the invasion of the Netherlands on 15 May, Rijkens warned the Dutch embassy in London that the German army would attack soon, after a tip from Unilever Board member and close friend to Winston Churchill, Clement Davies.

When the Dutch government was in exile in London, Rijkens became a member of the Extraordinary Advisory Council (Buitengewone Raad van Advies) to the Dutch government and also chaired the Dutch Reconstruction Committee, which discussed the expected post-war problems of the Netherlands.
In London, Rijkens was also a special adviser to Dutch Queen Wilhelmina and was very close to Prince Bernhard.

In 1954 the first Bilderberg Conference was organised by Rijkens and Joseph Retinger, who asked his acquaintance Prince Bernhard to become chairman.
In 1955, Rijkens resigned from Unilever’s Board, but he continued to carry out special operations for the Anglo-Dutch multinational until 1958.


*Frederik Fentener van Vlissingen - SHV*
In 1905, Frederik Hendrik Fentener van Vlissingen married Sophia Schout Veldhuis, whose twin sister Mies had married SHV’s director in Rotterdam George van Beuningen.
In 1911, Fentener van Vlissingen became managing director of the largest Dutch coal trading company Steenkolen Handels Vereniging N.V. (SHV, the family’s business) and co-financed the establishment of a Dutch Rayon factory Enka. Another financier was his father’s companion in the coal business, the German citizen J. Balthazar.

In 1914, during the First World War, Fentener van Vlissingen was appointed secretary of the National Coal Bureau, to take care of coal rationing during the war. In 1916, it was made public that they had used the national office to make money and it was renamed to the National Coal Rationing.
In 1918, he was appointed in an economic council of the Foreign Ministry (Raad van Bijstand).
In 1920, he was involved in talks about the Coal and Credit Treaty (Tredifina-Kredit) with Germany that involved 200,000,000 guilders in credit from the Netherlands. Part of the deal was that Germany would deliver coal to the Netherlands. One of the clauses in the treaty determined that the coal should come from Fentener van Vlissingen’s company across the German border, Sophia Jacoba.

Frederik Fentener van Vlissingen was closely involved in establishing of new innovative firms like Dutch Steel (Hoogovens), Royal Dutch Airlines (KLM), and aircraft manufacturer Fokker.
The German Enka financer Balthazar had also participated in the establishment of the largest manufacturer of artificial silk in Germany, Vereinigte Glanzstoff-Fabriken AG (VGF).
In 1929, VGF got into financial trouble and the much smaller Enka acquired nearly all shares of VGF. During the 1930s, the Dutch side acquired an ever greater part of the company.

In the 1930s, Fentener van Vlissingen arranged a merger between Enka and VGF forming one of the largest artificial fibres manufacturers in the world, into the Dutch parent company AKU.
After the Nazi take-over, Fentener van Vlissingen as president of the Advisory Board remained in power of AKU.

By 1938, Fentener van Vlissingen was managing director of SHV and on top of that a member of advisory boards of more than 40 firms, including Royal Dutch Steelworks, Algemeene Kunstzijde Unie (AKU), Vereinigte Stahlwerke, Fokker and KLM.

As Chairman of the International Chamber of Commerce, Fentener van Vlissingen met Hitler in 1934 and 1937, when he was decorated with the Order of the German Eagle.
In 1937, Fentener van Vlissingen was asked by the German Emil Helfferich to establish a Dutch organisation to form business ties between Nazi Germany and the Netherlands.

See Prince Bernhard (in uniform, friend of the Fentener van Vlissingen family), talking to W. Graadt van Roggen, with F.H. Fentener van Vlissingen on the far right, at the Jaarbeurs in Utrecht, 14 March 1940.


Frederik Fentener van Vlissingen had business ties to leading Ruhr industrialists and the Deutsche Bank, and Hermann Josef Abs in particular.
In the Netherlands, he was never persecuted for economic collaboration. In 1945, Fentener van Vlissingen was even appointed chairman of a committee to purge Dutch business of Nazi collaborators: https://www.degruyter.com/downloadpd...443509-016.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

The Fentener van Vlissingen family was (is?) one of richest 3 of the Netherlands. Obviously it pays to be close to the Royal family and collaborate with the Nazis.


During the first half of the 1920s, the Dutch Enka (N.V. Nederlandsche Kunstzijdefabriek) set up the international holding company Maekubee (Society for the exploitation of artificial silk factories abroad). This company took over 2 factories in Italy, and set up new factories in Britain and Germany. In 1929, after the American patents of Viscose Company had expired, Enka also set up the American Enka Corporation in the US.

In 1925, German VGF (Vereinigte Glanzstoff Fabrieken A.G) had formed a joint venture with the British Courtaulds, one of the biggest players on the world market for viscose, GlanzstoffCourtaulds GmbH in Cologne.

In 1929, the Dutch Enka and German VGF merged and became part of the Dutch holding company AKU (Algemeene Kunstzijde Unie). Both conglomerates sides were multinationals before the merger, with affiliates in the Italy, UK and the US. The Deutsche Bank played a big role in the establishment of the new holding company AKU. Most of AKUs production was located in Germany.
In 1929, 60% of the AKU shares had been in the hands of Germans. In 1931 and 1934, German shareholders started to sell their AKU shares at the Berlin stock market. With permission of the Reichsbank, AKU acquired its own shares paid for by its German profits, which were transferred to the Netherlands.
By the end of the 1930s the Dutch side owned 70% of the AKU shares.

After the outbreak of war in September 1939, Fentener van Vlissingen was already thinking ahead, fearing that his assets could be seized by the Trading with Enemy regulation in the Allied countries and stated: 


> Therefore it is for the AKU of utmost importance, that as long as the war lasts, the neutral, i.e. Dutch character of the company, should be highlighted. The import of raw materials as well as the export of our products would be seriously damaged.


It was decided that during the war all German members of the Advisory and Executive Board of the AKU, and all Dutch in VGFs Advisory Board would withdraw.
At this time Hermann Abs of the Deutsche Bank and Fentener van Vlissingen appointed as German trustee in the German boards to represent the Dutch side, Stephan Karl Henkell, Fentener van Vlissingens son-in-law and Von Ribbentrops brother-in-law. After his death in June 1940 he was succeeded by Werner Carp in VGFs advisory board.

In 1939, the Nazi regime replaced all 4 German AKU supervisory board members, which included Abs and Ernst Helmutt Vits of the reichseigenen Treuhandgesellschaft Treuarbeit. In April 1940, one month before the German invasion of the Netherlands, Vits was appointed VGFs general director, supported by the chairman of AKUs supervisory board Frederik Hendrik Frits Fentener van Vlissingen.
AKU continued manufacturing until 1944.

During the German occupation of the Netherlands, the German Golddiscontobank acquired a large amount of AKU shares on the Amsterdam stock exchange. At the end of the war around 60% of all AKU shares were in German hands.
AKU built 2 new factories in the Netherlands. The 10 million guilders investment in German machines was paid for by Deutsche Bank by buying Dutch AKU shares.

It wasnt quite clear whether AKU was a German or Dutch company, although this question really doesnt seem to matter during the German occupation of the Netherlands. This also applied to AKUs and VGFs subsidiaries in Britain and the United States (North American Rayon Corp., American Bemberg Corp. and American Enka Corp).

After the end of the Second World War, the Dutch government eliminated enemy stockholders and transferred the AKU shares held by Germans to the State of the Netherlands. In this way, the Netherlands took an additional profit from the Germans buying AKU shares during the occupation of the Netherlands.
In 1953, AKU and VGF reached a deal over some complaints that the Dutch had taken advantage of the German stockholders that had been disowned. AKU offered DM 20 million VGF stocks via a German bank consortium to these former AKU shareholders, for DM 102, whilst they had a market value of DM 160. As a consequence, AKUs participation in its German subsidiary fell from 99 to 76%: http://www.worldbhc.org/files/full%2...tions_2014.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20191223143557/http://www.worldbhc.org/files/full%20program/C7_D7_Wubs_Restrictions_2014.pdf)


When students were arming themselves to fight against the Nazi occupation of the Netherlands, Radio Oranje from London called on them to stop this irresponsible behaviour.

Frederik Frits Fentener van Vlissingen was effectively in control of major Dutch companies like SHV, KLM, Hoogovens, Werkspoor (now called Stork) and AKU (now called Akzo Nobel).

During both World Wars, Frits was trading with Germany and he also assisted the Nazis to set up new companies.
Frits Fentener van Vlissingen and his associate D.G. van Beuningen were never convicted for collaborating with the Nazis. D.G. van Beuningen was a regular guest at the notorious Round House of Nunspeet, like Queen Wilhelminas husband Prince Hendrik.
See Princess, later Queen, Juliana with Frits Fentener van Vlissingen.


In September 1944, Frits Fentener van Vlissingen already knew that the Nazis were destined to lose, so as a front started working with the resistance, and since then has claimed that he had only served in the Dutch best interest, while making a handsome profit for himself.
Somebody had obviously ratted out on a resistance meeting (I certainly have a prime suspect!), but while many of the resistance members were executed, for some reason Frits Fentener van Vlissingen was released unharmed.

Not only was he not punished by the Dutch authorities after WW II, Frits even was chosen for the commission to punish collaborators, like the grocer selling food to the Germans, while the elite collaborators were awarded knighthoods for their wonderful work in rebuilding the Netherlands.
The Fentener van Vlissingen family also had a director on the board of the Dutch central bank, De Nederlandsche Bank (in Dutch): https://herstelderepubliek.wordpress...otinquisiteur/
(http://archive.is/pNZ3x)


During the Second World War, the Vlisco textile factory in Helmond made propaganda flags and armbands decorated with Swastikas for the German Nazis.
Vlisco was directed by the brothers Jan and Piet Fentener van Vlissingen (in Dutch): https://www.ed.nl/helmond/duitse-oor...isco~a0e0067c/


The ex-husband of Princess Margarita, cousin of Willem-Alexander, Edwin de Roy van Zuydewijn has made some less than flattering statements on his (former) in-laws.

In 1926, Gustav Krupp von Bohlen und Hallbach contacted Frits Fentener van Vlissingen to be a front for the German weapons industry in the Netherlands, through the Hollandse Industrie en Handelsmaatschappij (later named Siderius).
AKU was so close to the German Nazis that Hermann Abs (Deutsche Bank) and Kurt von Schröder (J.H. Stein bank, Cologne) were AKU executives.

Frits Fentener van Vlissingens daughter, Line, was married to Stephan Henkell, brother-in-law of Nazi minister Joachim von Ribbentrop.
Fentener van Vlissingen was also close to IG Farben, which introduced him in 1934 to Bernhard zur Lippe-Biesterfeld in Berlin (who later became Prince Bernhard, husband of Queen Juliana).

Fentener van Vlissingen as commissionaire and Prince Bernhard as director of KLM were involved in smuggling German Nazi war criminals to South America, from the airports of Schiphol (the Netherlands) and Frankfurt (Germany).
In 1948, with the full knowledge of the Dutch ministry of Foreign affairs (or should we say participation?) the Royal KLM transported top-Nazis to Argentina.


In 1946, Jan Fentener van Vlissingen took in Grimbert, the son of the leader of the Dutch Nazi party NSB Meindert Rost van Tonningen, to live in the house of his family. Queen Juliana was a regular visitor of the house.
Meindert Rost van Tonningen had been president of the Dutch Central Bank during the Nazi occupation of the Netherlands, and according to his black widow, Florrie Rost van Tonningen had been suicided because he knew too much on the dirty dealings of the Dutch elite. Florrie Rost van Tonningen received a widows pension from the Dutch state until her death in 2007, as her late husband had been a Dutch MP for the Nazi party (from 1937 to 1945).

Florrie Rost van Tonningen (born Heubel) was also the second cousin of Jan Fentener van Vlissingen.
The brother of Meindert Rost van Tonningen, Nico, had been an adviser to Queen Wilhelmina from 1930 to 1948. In 1948, Nico Rost van Tonningen became adjudant-generaal to Queen Juliana.

Grimbert Rost van Tonningen later lived with Secretary of Queen Juliana, Jan van der Hoeven.
Grimbert Rost van Tonningen became a successful businessman, working for Fentener van Vlissingen and most crucially involved in the takeover of the Dutch media network PCM (with amongst others the newspapers De Volkskrant, Trouw and NRC Handelsblad) by APAX-UK in 2007, for a handsome commission of 3 million Euro.

In 2003, NPM Capital (the  private equity firm of the SHV of the family Fentener van Vlissingen) acquired 70% of arguably the  most important Dutch news agency ANP, a media conglomerate that includes PCM Uitgevers, Telegraaf Media Groep and Wegener. Within a year NPM, sold 15% of the shares to the private equity firm Halder (subsidiary of the Belgian investment company GIMV).
In 2007, NPM and Halder acquired an additional stake in ANP, resulting in both owning 43.75% of its shares.

In 2010, Vereniging Veronica acquired all shares in ANP.
And in 2018, ANP was bought by the Talpa Network of John de Mol Jr. (in Dutch): http://www.zozeg.nl/anp/anp.html
(http://archive.is/JXgEU)

----------


## Danke

Where is Holland?

----------


## oyarde

> Where is Holland?


If you go due East of Hanover Germany you will find it . It is where they make the Heineken Dark .

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by Danke
> 
> 
> Where is Holland?
> 
> 
> If you go due *East* of Hanover Germany you will find it . It is where they make the Heineken Dark .


We're *west* from those Germans, who have imitated our beautiful language.
The video in the Original Post explains this (most of it is in English)…

We’ve built an entire ocean between us and Mexico ... and we’ve made the Mexicans pay for it.
We’ve got the best taxes; put all your businesses here, and you won’t have to pay any taxes (0, zip, nothing)…

----------


## Warlord

I've been to Amsterdam its a very pretty city.

I smoked weed in the Bulldog cafe and was sleeping alot so I don't remember much.

----------


## Firestarter

In 1963, Prince Bernhard received 1 million of the 275 million DM Germany paid to Nazi victims. That was despite the fact that Bernhard had not in any way suffered any income loss.
Minister of Foreign Affair Joseph Luns, who arranged the deal, promised Bernhard that if anybody would find out, it would simply be denied, as usual (in Dutch): http://web.archive.org/web/20081205072113/http://www.nrc.nl/binnenland/article1908496.ece/Duits_geld_heimelijk_naar_prins_Bernhard


That wasnt the last time that Prince Bernhard got compensation money

In 1974, Poland paid the Netherlands 8 million guilders as compensation for Dutch citizens after the Communist takeover.
Bernhard demanded 1 million of that money for the loss of Reckenwalde. Bernhard was furious when he got only 150,000 guilders of that money, after which he received only 75,000 after taxes.

Another strange tale is that 3 years after Bernhards mother, Princess Armgard, died; in 1974 he sold her Castle Warmelo with an estimated worth of $45 million for a mere $1 million to the Evlyva Trust in Liechtenstein.
Evlyva was fully owned by the International Credit Bank (ICB), chaired by Bernhards good friend, banker, Mossad agent Tibor Rosenbaum, who was also part of the management team of the World Wildlife Foundation and the 1001 Club, both chaired by Bernhard at the time (in Dutch): http://web.archive.org/web/20041223024146/http://www.degezonderoker.nl/zwitsersekaas_5.html



Interestingly in January 1937, it was reported in the Dutch press that Prince Bernhard had been a bodyguard of Adolf Hitler (in Dutch): https://gerard1945.wordpress.com/201...r-nederlanden/


See Bernhard and his wife, Crown Princess Juliana, on the boat Piet Hein with a Nazi flag in the mast, summer 1938




In 1910, a far relative of Bernhard, Schaumburg-zur Lippe, bought estancia San Ramón, about 10 miles from Bariloche.
In 1915, Wilhelm Canaris was hosted at San Ramón; years before he became Hitlers Abwehr chief (while reportedly working for the Allied forces). Canaris had been captured in 1914 in Chile, when Germany fought against Britain at the Falkland Islands. Canaris and a small group escaped (was he recruited by British Intelligence at the time?) to Bariloche, where he was warmly received at San Ramón.

In 1926, San Ramón was bought by the German company Treuhand, which later became the business part of the Nazi party NSDAP, and later sold to the brothers Dietrich and Christel Lahusen from Bremen, who together with Prince Stephan von Schaumburg-zur Lippe, adviser to the German Embassy in Buenos Aires, made San Ramón into a centre of German espionage activity.
The Argentine politician Silvano Santander accused Schaumburg-zur Lippe and the brothers Lahusen, of working for the German Nazis. In 1941, an investigation was started that was halted in 1943 through the actions of Juan Perón (who later became Argentine President).

Horst Alberto Carlos Fuldner, formerly of the SS, together with former Gestapo offices Erich Priebke founded the Asociación Cultural Germano-Argentina in Bariloche. Fuldner was sentenced as a war criminal by the Nuremberg tribunal. In Argentina Fuldner had a high position in the first Perón administration. In Córdoba, he founded the Fuldner Bank.
In the province of Córdoba there had been a large Nazi activity even before WW II. The brothers Walter and Ullrich Eichhorn ran the large hotel Eden in La Falda (in Córdoba). The Eichhorns had already been financing Hitler in 1925. Hitler later invited the Eichhorns for special festivities of the Nazi NSDAP party in Nuremberg.

In 1951, Prince Bernhard visited Argentina.
At this occasion former Dutch member of the SS Willem Sassen acted as interpreter. Sassen also arranged a meeting between Bernhard and Klaus Barbie (which was already reported in 1984).


See Bernhard, Evita Peron, with Wim Sassen standing in the background.


According to a former adviser to Juan Peron, Pedro Bianchi, during his first term as president alone he sold 2000 passports and 8000 blank IDs to Nazis. Bianchi boasted that Peron made $6 million from this business.
Between 1945 and 1955 an estimated 80,000 Germans, Austrians and Croatians started a new life in Argentina. About 15,000 of them did this with false IDs.

Evita Duarte Perón was also personally involved in the profitable rat lines business. In 1947, Evita travelled to Europe, where she met Franco and Skorzenys allies in Spain, Pope Pius XII and representatives of the Swiss government.
In Bern, Switzerland, a secret emigration agency was started, led by the previously mentioned Argentinean born Carlos Fuldner. The rich could arrange their flight to Argentina for about $50,000, while the less wealthy, could travel in one of the ships of the Uruguayan Alberto Dodero, a personal friend of Juan and Evita Perón (in Dutch): https://www.groene.nl/artikel/laatst...o-in-bariloche
(http://archive.is/hZBcU)

----------


## Danke

*The Netherlands doesn’t want you to call it Holland anymore*The government of the Netherlands has a message for the world: There's more to our country than just Holland. To ensure nobody forgets it, the country says it will stop using Holland as its nickname come January. The move, which comes ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and the Eurovision Song Contest (which the Netherlands will host this year), is part of a €200,000 ($223,000) rebranding campaign to update the country's international image.

----------


## oyarde

> *The Netherlands doesn’t want you to call it Holland anymore*The government of the Netherlands has a message for the world: There's more to our country than just Holland. To ensure nobody forgets it, the country says it will stop using Holland as its nickname come January. The move, which comes ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and the Eurovision Song Contest (which the Netherlands will host this year), is part of a €200,000 ($223,000) rebranding campaign to update the country's international image.


Sounds kind of gay .

----------


## Firestarter

^^^^^^^
I really hate to do anything against official Dutch policy...
I was born, raised and survive in the city of Amsterdam in Noord-Holland; so technically speaking I can send Greetings from Holland!


In February 1943, Prince Bernhard travelled to Brazil.
On 27 February 1943, Bernhard flew to Argentina where he met the later Paraguayan dictator Alfredo Stroessner and Zorreguita (probably Juan, grandfather of Maxima, currently Queen of the Netherlands).

In 1947, Bernhard again travelled to Argentina to meet with the Zorreguita family (in Dutch): http://www.dedokwerker.nl/prins_bernhard.html


Prince Bernhard has repeatedly denied that he was ever in Argentina during the Second World War.
In 1944, Bernhard again travelled to Argentina.
In 1951, Bernhard meets Klaus Barbie in Argentina.

In 1946, he met Kurt Tank in London, who later travelled to safety in Argentina.
Bernhard also met Erich Priebke (Otto Pape) and Reinhard Kops (Juan Maler) in London, who later escaped to Argentina (in Dutch): http://web.archive.org/web/20110209045705/https://herstelderepubliek.wordpress.com/2010/10/18/wat-had-bernhard-in-argentinie-te-zoeken/


When Bernhard visited Argentina in 1951, he arranged a 250 million guilder deal for the Werkspoor (now Stork) of his friend Van Damme (where Frits Fentener van Vlissingen was also on the board of directors). Peron was bribed with 30 million guilders deposited on Swiss bank accounts in the names of Evita and her brother Juan.
Part of the Werkspoor deal was outsourced to the former Krupp company. The finances for this arrangement went through the bank of Hitlers chief economic adviser and Nazi minister Hjalmar Schacht (father-in-law of Otto Skorzeny).

The brother of Evita Peron, Juan Duarte, was the biggest thief of Argentina.
Duartes secretary, Jorge Antonio, was his only competitor as the biggest Argentine thief. Antonio later became Peron's special adviser.

Uruguayan shipping magnate Alberto Dodero, who shipped Nazis to South America, was a very close friend to Evita.

Guillaume Meertens had been a top agent for both Klaus Barbie and Willy Lages (of the SD).
Meertens later became involved in anti-communist activities and worked for Prince Bernhard (in Dutch): https://www.stelling.nl/kleintje/act...ngo-dissonante


After General Videla was installed as dictator of Argentina, the Netherlands  obviously in support of the Junta  increased trading with Argentina threefold from 1977 to 1981.

While the Netherlands publicly claimed to not deliver arms to Argentina, in practice the Hollandse Signaal Apparaten (from Hengelo) delivered weapons to the Argentine Navy and also trained 200 naval officers (in Dutch): http://archive.is/WEKJM

----------


## Firestarter

> The following PDF has information on 3 Dutch Nazi collaborators that were corporate executives, and didnt get punished  Henri Deterding, Paul Rijkens and Frits Fentener van Vlissingen


The Dutch Unilever chairman Paul Rijkens could be the most interesting of the 3 Dutch Nazi collaborators. He was one of the 3 founders, with his friends Prince Bernhard and the Polish-born Joseph Retinger, of the Bilderberg Conference, but for some reason is often overlooked
Bilderberg was founded with additional help of CIA-directors Walter Bedell Smith and Allen Dulles: https://ac.home.xs4all.nl/global/ach...bilderberg.htm
(http://archive.is/BBIq)


In the 1930s, the Anglo-Dutch Unilever was the biggest foreign corporation in Germany. By 1930, following various acquisitions, mergers and joint-ventures, Unilevers share in the margarine industry in Germany was a whopping 69%.

In April 1933, Unilever had invested £18 to £20 million in Germany that continued to increase during the rest of the decade.
In 1940, Unilevers total direct investment in Germany of $167 million was 81% of the total direct investment in Greater Germany of the $206 million by the (much larger) US.
Part of the rise in Unilevers investment figures was caused by the Anschluss of Austria and the annexation of Czechoslovakia. In the latter country alone, Unilever had invested nearly £8 million.

On the eve of World War II, Unilever had become highly diversified in Germany, besides its very strong position in the margarine industry. In September 1939, when WW II broke out, Unilevers total FDI in Greater Germany, including Austria and Sudetenland, amounted to approximately £37.6 million.
In September 1939, Unilevers 102 companies in Greater Germany had 33,900 staff; its second most important market after Britain, where the company had 41,000 employees. 
By 1941, Unilever (MVU) had bought 49% of the share capital of Nordsee Deutsche Hochseefischerei AG with its head office at Bremerhaven (worth nearly RM 11 million).

In July 1933, Unilever British chairman Francis DArcy Cooper and Paul Rijkens flew to Berlin for meetings arranged by British businessman E.W.D. Tennant, who was close to Nazi Minister for Foreign affairs Joachim von Ribbentrop (whose brother-in-law was married to Frits Fentener van Vlissingens daughter), and had arranged a meeting with Hitlers economic adviser Keppler. Tennant also mentioned that Fuhrer Adolf Hitler would like to meet DArcy Cooper in Berlin, as he was anxious to maintain good relations with the British business community.

In May 1936, Georg Schicht for Unilever met Hermann Göring, who expressed his appreciation of the British Empire, which Germany would never disturb.
Georg Schicht later noted that Unilevers chairmen Sir DArcy Cooper and Rijkens had done everything they could to improve relations between Germany and Britain, by co-founding the Anglo-German Fellowship in 1935.

From 1935 to 1938, Unilever benefitted from acquiring Jewish property (non-Aryan in Nazi terminology).
When the pressure on Jewish businesses increased, some German Jews offered their assets (companies and pieces of land) for sale below the market price. From June 1938 on, transfers of Jewish property to non-Jewish partners were made punishable by Nazi law.

On 27 November 1937, one day after Hjalmar Schachts resigned as Economics Minister, State Secretary Hans Ernst Posse of the Economic Ministry signed an order to expel Jews from the German economy.
In 1938, the Unilever Board informed Hans Kehrl, a high-ranking official in the Ministry of Economics in Nazi Germany that _the Jewish share in the Unilever capital was only 1.65 per cent_.

Keppler then informed Rijkens that there were concerns over the 5 of the 24 Directors that werent pure Aryans (Jews): Albert van den Bergh, James P. van den Bergh, Sidney van den Bergh, Arthur Hartog and Dr. J.L. Polak. Keppler then gave Rijkens the suggestion to claim that only the Aryan board members Dr. Heinrich Schicht, Rudolf Jurgens, P.D.H. Hendriks, C. Barnish and Rijkens himself were involved in the German Unilever business.
After doing so, on 28 November 1938 the Luftwaffen-Verordnungsblatt published, signed by Hermann Göring: 


> The Unilever concern and his subsidiaries, working on the sale margarine, oil and fats, are considered to be an Aryan company.


 https://ebha.org/ebha2010/code/media_168884_en.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20191229160013/https://ebha.org/ebha2010/code/media_168884_en.pdf)


(A predecessor of) Unilever had in fact been founded by the Dutch Jewish Van den Bergh family.
Jewish Unilever board member Sidney James van den Bergh was the son of Sam van den Bergh.

In May 1940, after the Dutch capitulation to Nazi Germany, Sidney van den Bergh escaped to Great Britain, where he was involved in recruiting Dutch volunteers in Canada and the USA.
Sidney van den Bergh later got high positions in the Dutch military (even before the end of WW II). In May 1959, Queen Juliana even selected Van den Bergh as Minister of Defence (in Dutch): http://resources.huygens.knaw.nl/bwn...ata/bwn6/bergh


The Jewish Unilever Director Arthur Hartog had joined a predecessor of Unilever in 1929. He was Unilevers vice chairman from 1938 to 1939 and from 1946 to 1951.
In December 1941, Hartog was taken prisoner by the Japanese in Hong Kong and held for 9 months in a prison camp, until he was released: http://web.archive.org/web/20150524182404/https://www.nytimes.com/1986/01/01/obituaries/arthur-hartog.html

----------


## Firestarter

The Tatas are business partners of the same George Soros that has financed none other than Donald Trump and his son-in-law Jared Kushner. George Soros is also a long-time employer of the widow of Mabel Wisse Smit, widow of Prince Friso of the Netherlands.

When I worked for the ABN Amro bank, they planned to outsource the department I worked for to Tata Communication Services. So they started a “reorganisation” in which unwanted personnel was unceremoniously fired: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6329206


In 2007, Tata Steel acquired the huge polluting steel factories in IJmuiden (formerly Hoogovens) in the £6.2 billion Corus deal.
Tata Steel IJmuiden is partially exempted from Trump’s 25% tariffs. 100,000 tons of the company’s 531,000 tons of steel exports to the US are exempted from the tariffs for a period of one year: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-t...-idUSKBN1ZQ1JA


It has been reported for years that Tata Steel is losing money on its steel operations in Europe, and that they plan to fire thousands of workers.

In 2016, it was reported that Port Talbot in Wales is the biggest loss making asset in Tata's U.K. portfolio.
Port Talbot made some £1 million in losses per day as it has to pay for port facilities, while the company's IJmuiden plant has its own port.

Tata Steel got rid of 1,050 workers, including 750 at its Port Talbot plant, after it had already dropped 1,200 jobs at the Scunthorpe and Lanarkshire operations in England and Scotland, respectively: https://www.spglobal.com/marketintel...8xfjpaalnvl0q2


While we can read lots of propaganda on the Netherlands doing something against pollution and “global warming”, Tata Steel’s IJmuiden plant is the biggest lead polluter of the Netherlands.
In 2016, this plant was responsible for more lead pollution than the rest of the Netherlands put together (in Dutch): https://www.noordhollandsdagblad.nl/...an-staalgigant?


According to the official numbers, the Tata Steel IJmuiden plant emits 12 million tonnes of CO2 per year.

According to Arie van Eck, the real emission is 14.5 million tonnes of carbon dioxide per year. Van Eck calculated this number based on numbers coming from Tata Steel IJmuiden.
This means that for years, Tata Steel has emitted much more CO2 than officially.

For the additional 2.5 million tonnes CO2, Tata Steel should have paid an additional 60 million euro in emission rights (in Dutch): https://www.groene.nl/artikel/de-grote-uitstootkloof
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190925144805/https://www.groene.nl/artikel/de-grote-uitstootkloof)


In 2017, Tata Steel IJmuiden discharged almost 180 billion litres of waste water, almost 3 times as much as the total tap water use of the city of Amsterdam.
This waste water contains highly toxic material, including arsenic, chromium, mercury, zinc, lead, nickel and cyanide.

Dutch authorities don’t measure the amount of pollution caused by Tata Steel, but estimate this through a model.
In the last 10 years, Tata Steel was repeatedly fined for violation of environmental laws. In one case Tata Steel was fined 20 thousand euro.

According to numbers from the databank E-PRTR, Tata steel IJmuiden is in the top-3 of biggest steel producing cyanide polluters in Europe (the others are in Norway and Spain).

The Dutch government has granted Tata Steel exemption from the European pollution rules, with the result that Tata Steel is allowed to emit 3 times as much toxics as the rules allow!

A subcontractor for Tata Steel also violates the European rules for the supposedly very important (in the Netherlands) nitrates.

According to estimates Tata Steel dumped 37 microgram cyanide per litre water in 2017, down from 100 microgram per litre in 2011 and 389 microgram cyanide per litre in 2009. Cyanide is highly toxic, and the IJmuiden plant is located close to residential areas.
This is higher than the European allowed average of 25 microgram cyanide per litre (in Dutch): http://web.archive.org/web/20191223083719/https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-achtergrond/tata-loost-gif-en-de-overheid-vindt-het-goed~b4793365/

----------


## Firestarter

In 1989, Boudewijn Poelmann and his wife founded the Nationale Postcode Loterij in the Netherlands, the second largest private funder of “philanthropy” in the whole wide world (in 2018)...
These “charities” include founding green energy companies!

Before founding the Postcode Loterij, in 1983, Poelmann had founded Novamedia.
These days Novamedia also runs lotteries in Sweden, Norway, Germany and the UK.

From 2005 to 2016 the wonderful Clinton Foundation received more than 24 million Euros (more than 2 million a year).
Making the Kingdom of the Netherlands (by far) the largest foreign donor to the Clinton Foundation.

The Postcode Loterij has financed the Russian disinformation site Bellingcat with €500.000 to open an office in the Netherlands.

The Stichting Doen (Foundation Doen), also controlled by Poelmann, is used to funnel money from and to selected “charities”.
When Poelmann owned a stake in the Feyenoord soccer club, he used the Stichting Doen to pay Feyenoord (5.75 million Euro per year) so the Qurrent green energy company of his daughter (owned by the Stichting Doen) was placed on the shirts its players wore.

The Doen Foundation also financed the NGO Milieu Offensief (Environmental Offensive) from 1992 to 1998 with 150,000 euros.
Milieu Offensief was the environmental NGO of Volkert van de Graaf, who is best known as the murderer of the Dutch politician Pim Fortuyn (who became a threat to the Dutch Royal degenerates): https://isgp-studies.com/liberal-cia-ngo-network
(http://archive.is/pz9k3)


You can imagine with all of his “charity” work, Boudewijn Poelmann became a multibillionaire, worth more than 60 million Euro, and was knighted by (then) Queen Beatrix in 2012.

In 1990, Boudewijn Poelmann also became chairman of third world press bureau Inter Press Service (IPS) Europe (also headquartered in my home town Amsterdam).
So in 1991, IPS received 4.2 million from the Postcode Loterij (in Dutch): http://archive.is/4hoBF


After the Dutch state network KRO reported on the obvious corrupt practices of Boudewijn Poelmann concerning Inter Press Service in 1999.
In one of those great examples of “freedom of the press” it was reprimanded for this report (in Dutch): http://archive.is/6kW9X


Just to illustrate what is happening, in 2015, the Postcode Loterij (together with the Bankgiro/vriendenloterij) had a turnover of €887 million.
Of this turnover €170 million was paid to its organisation (no doubt including Poelmann and his family) and “recruitment” (in Dutch): http://archive.is/6vcqG

----------


## Firestarter

Since the end of 2013 my roughly 550 posts on Rechtenforum.nl got more than a millions views. Between 17 and 20 July 2020, the complete Rechtenforum.nl was taken down (that was the second forum where I have posted that has been taken off the internet after Forum.davidicke.com since the corona “pandemic” was started)...
I had posted most of the information in this thread in Dutch on Rechtenforum.nl: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie....php?f=8&t=715


On 11 August 2020, I claimed damages from Minister of Justice and Security in the Netherlands, Ferdinand Grapperhaus for more than half a million Euro.
That was after “my” attorney Vincent Rutgers refused to do so. Of course if only I could find an attorney that actually acts in my interests I could actually get these damages compensated. Without attorney I’m simply not allowed to claim damages in a civil suit against the Dutch state.

In short my claim for damages is based on the following...
In a lawsuit of some 10 years against the royal-controlled ABN Amro bank (my former employer) that could have settled the case for much less in 2005, in September 2014 the Court of appeals (Gerechtshof) awarded me 10 years in salary to be paid: https://uitspraken.rechtspraak.nl/in...HAMS:2014:4060


Unfortunately the Court of appeals “forgot” to rule on my requests for compensation of interest and legal increase (more than half a million Euro).
The corrupt attorney Ton Vermeulen that I requested to appeal to the Supreme Court (Hoge Raad) simply insisted that an appeal wouldn’t stand a chance (for some 3000 Euros).

On 7 February 2020 “my” attorney Vincent Rutgers filed a request for the Court of appeals to correct its earlier judgement of 16 September 2014 (art. 32 and/or 31 Rv).
So the Court of appeals on 12 March simply claimed that I had not requested this in the first place. Of course my (earlier) attorney had done so and the court documents show this.
Unfortunately no appeal is possible against an unlawful act like that by a judge in the Netherlands.

Legally it is possible to claim damages from the state for this illegal act (art. 42 WRRA and/or art. 6:162 BW and/or art. 6 en 13 ECHR).
So when I asked attorney Rutgers to claim damages against the state, he simply refused while he also suddenly (which he had earlier “promised” to) refused to claim damages from attorney Vermeulen (who should have appealed to the Supreme Court earlier).


After my letter of 11 August, on 25 August Minister Grapperhaus sent me a bullsh*t letter that he couldn’t understand that I claimed damages from the state and because of this simply redirected my letter to another government agency. Grapperhaus is a former attorney, so should be able to understand a simple legal procedure.
Of course this also violates my privacy, but in a dictatorship where attorneys systematically stab their clients/victims in the back, citizens have no rights...


Then on 26 August all hell broke loose on poor Minister Ferd Grapperhaus...
Grapperhaus as Minister of Justice and Security is responsible for enforcing the coronavirus lockdown that has been decided upon by King Willem-Alexander. This includes a 1.5 meter social distance (except for children, who have shown complete contempt for these foolish regulations).
People in the Netherlands can still be fined under the COVID-19 martial law... enforced by the same Minister Grapperhaus.

On 22 August, Grapperhaus married Mrs. Wytzes in Bloemendaal in a ceremony led by Secretary of State Ankie Broekers-Knol.
Of course the press was there for publicity purposes.

At first the Prive tabloid reported that the wedding had been a great example of social distancing. But when on 26 August videos and pictures were shown to the gullible public, obviously the 35 guests at the wedding had shown complete contempt for these silly rules (that are only for the slaves!).


How much contempt do they have for us? Grapperhaus and his party were fully aware that journalists were present to make pictures!
See a picture by Ferry Kok of Minister Grapperhaus arm in arm with his (new) mother-in-law.


Minister Grapperhaus was forced to publicly apologise.
Prime Minister Mark Rutte stated in his defence that Minister Grapperhaus had not lost “credibility”: https://nos.nl/artikel/2346429-trouw...waardiger.html
https://nltimes.nl/2020/09/02/photos...ancing-wedding

----------


## Firestarter

> After my letter of 11 August, on 25 August Minister Grapperhaus sent me a bullsh*t letter that he couldn’t understand that I claimed damages from the state and because of this simply redirected my letter to another government agency. Grapperhaus is a former attorney, so should be able to understand a simple legal procedure.


On 8 September I received the expected bullsh*t letter from the “Raad voor de rechtspraak” that organises the courts in the Netherlands (dated 2 September), who denied my claim for damages.

Of course the appointees for the Raad voor de rechtspraak are by Royal decree (like all judges in the Netherlands), so this is really, really “democratic”!

Of course the Raad voor de rechtspraak isn’t authorised to speak on behalf the Dutch State, but only for the courts (I couldn’t, so didn’t, claim damages from any court)!
So like I wrote – a bullsh*t letter...

----------


## Firestarter

> In 2007 he became CEO of the DSB Bank. Gerrit really showed that he got what it takes, by finalising the plans to bankrupt the DSB Bank.


Because of helping the Dutch State to destroy the DSB Bank, together with none other than Gerrit Zalm, which made many people lose part of their savings deposited at that bank, I didn't have high expectations of Pieter Lakeman – _Frisse zaken_ (1987).
But I was pleasantly surprised that the book explained some corruption scandals in the Kingdom of the Netherlands that prove how the corrupt elite can use their influence over the government to become filthy rich.

The most interesting 2 scandals involved the longest-serving prime minister in the Netherlands (from November 1982 to August 1994) – Ruud Lubbers.
I couldn’t find an article with all the details, not even from Lakeman, but I did find some stories on these sordid affairs (one in Spanish!).

See more recently, Ruud Lubbers (on the left) with Israel’s favourite Dutch politician Geert Wilders.



At the beginning of the 1970s, the Netherlands had too much steel producing capacity.
Ruud and his brother Rob Lubbers together owned half of the steel producing company Hollandia and were on the board of the company.
In May 1973, Ruud Lubbers was selected by Queen Juliana as Minister of Economic Affairs.

Ruud Lubbers used his position to publicly disclose that the biggest steel producer of the Netherlands – Nederhorst – was in deep trouble. He should of course have said that the whole steel sector in the Netherlands had too much capacity.
Because of this, Nederhorst got deeper into trouble and loaned hundreds of millions of guilders from the Amro Bank.

Nederhorst’s problems got worse and worse, at least in part caused by the adverse publicity arranged by Lubbers.
Then Lubbers approved an emergency state loan to Nederhorst. This looks like support to Nederhorst but in reality the money went directly to the Amro Bank (that was in danger of not getting its money back). Paid for by the Dutch taxpayers.

At the same time the Dutch government took control over Nederhorst, to first split it up in a construction and steel part. The construction part of Nederhorst was bought by Ogem.
The steel part of Nederhorst was first bankrupted (solving the Dutch steel overcapacity), and then bought (under the name Mercon) with a state subsidy at a discount price by none other than the Lubbers siblings’ corporation Hollandia!


The second affair once again involved Hollandia Kloos (its new name after a merger).
In 1980, Hollandia Kloos made a deal to build an aircraft hangar in Kuwait for Kuwait Airways Corporation (KAC) for 80 million guilders.
Hollandia Kloos promised to finish the hangar by April 1981, but only completed it more than a year later in May 1982. Under the terms of the contract Kuwait Airways refused to pay the additional money Hollandia Kloos demanded.

First the Dutch government approved an emergency state loan to Hollandia Kloos that “normally” would go to the banks that had backed the project. But in this situation, in violation with the regulations, 3 million went to the brothers Lubbers.

As if that wasn’t enough, the Nederlandse Credietverzekering Maatschappij (NCM, which insures projects with taxpayer money) paid 60 million guilders for an “insurance”, while this violated just about every regulation on this kind of state “insurance”. Notably it was Hollandia Kloos that had violated the original deal with Kuwait Airways, so shouldn’t be entitled to any insurance.
The Ministry of Economy and the Finance Committee of the Parliament approved the NCM payment. Of which of course the brothers Lubbers once again took profit.

In the 1980s, when Ruud Lubbers was PM, the Dutch government repeatedly demanded that Kuwait would pay the sum requested by Hollandia Kloos. This was also a clear conflict of interests, by Lubbers that as PM demanded money for his own company Hollandia Kloos.

In Spanish - https://elpais.com/diario/1989/06/29...14_850215.html (https://archive.is/L9hal)

In Dutch - https://www.hpdetijd.nl/2009-11-13/de-neergang/ (https://archive.is/pDw6u)

In Dutch - https://ejbron.wordpress.com/2016/08...ts-tijdelijks/ (https://archive.is/ULwQ9)


It is even possible that this affair had something to do with the following invasion of Kuwait.

There are also rumours that Ruud Lubbers was a cocaine addict (which would explain that he always looked like he needed a shave, haircut and have his suit pressed).


In 1994, Frits Hirschland accused Ruud’s brother Rob Lubbers, and Antillean politicians Maria Liberia and Rufus McWilliam of laundering drug money on the Dutch Antilles.

This money laundering also involved Slavenburg Bank, which was shut down over another money laundering scandal.
The prosecution of the directors of the Slavenburg Bank was shut down by Minister Korthals Altes, who before he became minister under PM Lubbers until 1982 had represented the Slavenburg Bank as attorney: https://www.groene.nl/artikel/de-bouterse-connectie
(https://archive.is/w9ZwZ)

----------


## Firestarter

While at the same time the lockdown enforced is fast becoming even more brutal than 6 months ago, the elites continue like these rules don’t apply to them.


On 24 August, King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima of the Netherlands were forced to apologise after a photo was published showing them breaking social distancing guidelines.
Standing very close to a restaurant owner on the island of Milos (Greece), while on holiday with their 3 daughters.


Willem-Alexander and Maxima released a statement that we must still obey the lockdown:



> A photo appeared in the media in which we are keeping too little distance. In the spontaneity of the moment, we did not pay attention to that. Of course we should have. Because compliance with corona rules is also essential on holiday to get the virus under control.


https://dutchreview.com/news/king-an...ile-in-greece/


While at this time the lockdown is again becoming very tight, Willem-Alexander and Maxima and 3 daughters again took a vacation to beautiful Greece to the King’s villa paid for by the taxpayer, departing last Friday.
Then social media was buzzing with how unfair it is that these Royals can go partying, while the bars and restaurants are closed for us common folks.

On Tuesday PM Mark Rutte had urged us all to "not to test the boundaries of the rules" and that considering the “severity of the situation”, all unnecessary travel plans should be scrapped…

GroenLinks politician Jesse Klaver complained:



> The government is asking people to stay at home as much as possible and to refrain from all kinds of things they’ve been looking forward to. It does not help if there are reports that the royal family is taking the plane to Greece.


Willem-Alexander and Maxima and kids were forced to return, again urging us all to obey the lockdown:



> We see the reactions by people to reports in the media, and they are intense and they affect us. We wish to leave no doubt that it's necessary to follow the guidelines in order to get the COVID-19 virus under control. The discussion over our vacation is not contributing to that.


 https://edition.cnn.com/2020/10/18/e...ntl/index.html

----------


## Firestarter

Starting today – 1 December – masks are mandatory in the Netherlands almost everywhere inside public places… so now I’m sitting in an internet cafe with a MASK on (nose uncovered though).
A large percentage of the customers in here don’t wear a mask…

Earlier today I went to the supermarket, not wearing a mask. To the complaints of the cashier that I must wear a mask, I replied.
Face masks are bad for your health, a policy implementing this, is called genocide.
I saw several employees taking off their mask (which they have every right to).
The whole policy is BS anyway, while I can’t go to the bars or restaurants, the schools, casinos and even the prostitutes remain open for business.

----------


## Firestarter

In the Kingdom of the Netherlands we have the "right" to protest but only when the authorities give permission...

After the Dutch Government announced it is considering tightening the coronavirus restrictions even further, including an 8pm to 4am curfew (most shops are simply closed, while primary and highschools remain partially open), some horrible "extremists" went ahead with an "illegal" corona protest in Amsterdam, even though Mayor Femke Halsema didn't permit it.

This afternoon thousands of protesters came together at the Museumplein for the demonstration.
Around 3.30 pm, after they had been ordered to leave, the riot squad made an end to the peaceful protest (less violently than I've seen at other occasions): https://pathofex.com/amsterdam-prote...ing-fireworks/


This afternoon I saw a car driving in the direction of the Museumplein, advertising the "vaxxed 2" documentary. That was shortly before the riot squad...

See the protesters most without masks, and the riot squad.




Last Friday, in preparation of the 17 March general election, the Dutch cabinet has "resigned".
This was over a scandal that involved the tax revenue service (Belastingdienst) illegally handing out fines, while not giving families the subsidies they were entitled to.

PM Mark Rutte said he expects the full support of parliament to continue to take away our constitutional rights because of the coronavirus "pandemic".
Of course King Willem-Alexander will keep his dictatorial powers, including appointing fascist Mayors, so I don't expect that anything will really change (except for ever more draconian corona measures): https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2021/0...t-resignation/

----------


## Firestarter

King Willem-Alexander has proposed a nationwide curfew from 8.30 pm to 4.30 am.
Parliament's approval on Thursday isn't even necessary as our beloved dictator has declared a "state of emergency" (with our parliament a complete charade).

Dog owners will still be allowed to walk their dogs at night.

All flights from Britain, South Africa and South America (why not North America and the rest of Africa and Asia were all the migrants still come from) will now finally be suspended but only for 4 weeks, until quarantine requirements (10 days?) are introduced.

Households aren't allowed more than one guest per day older than 13 (for some reason children are allowed to infect others).
Outside only 2 people from different households are allowed to meet (except children).

Churches, mosques and synagogues remain open for "business": https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2021/0...ow-january-20/

----------


## Firestarter

> King Willem-Alexander has proposed a nationwide curfew from 8.30 pm to 4.30 am.
> Parliament's approval on Thursday isn't even necessary as our beloved dictator has declared a "state of emergency" (with our parliament a complete charade).


No surprises there...
Willem-Alexander rules supreme: https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-h...-idUKKBN29Q2GE

We can't expect our dumb, deaf and blind media to explain what's going on!
In a "normal" situation bills only become legislation, after the tweede kamer AND eerste kamer (lower AND higher chamber) approve of the bills proposed by the king.
After the dictator has declared a "state of emergency", the despot can do as he pleases. If they would want to make the show convincing, the least they could do is to wait with the implementation, until after (also) the eerste kamer votes in favour. So far only a majority of the tweede kamer voted for it (with no intention to send it to the eerste kamer?!).

Obviously weed and hard liquor are "essential" for brainwashing the nation: the coffeeshops and liquor stores remain open.
So we can still get stoned and drunk (just about the only thing we're still allowed besides watching the telescreen)!

----------


## Firestarter

There are some genuine protests against the corona lockdown.
Relatively many of these protests took place in (small) cities in the east and south of the Netherlands. Of the "big cities", no protests in Rotterdam and Utrecht.

The protests near (and inside) the central station in Eindhoven look "violent".



Yesterday, "illegal" protests against the fascist COVID-19 police state took place in Amsterdam, Eindhoven, The Hague, Tilburg, Venlo, Helmond, Breda, Arnhem, and Apeldoorn.
The riot squad, once again, made an end to these protests in Amsterdam (Museumplein) and Eindhoven (18 Septemberplein). The cops used water cannons, horses, dogs, batons and tear gas against the demonstrators. 

You see, not "breaking" any curfew in the daylight, at the Museumplein in Amsterdam.


Again thousands came to the Museumplein. The cops arrested 190 people in total, including 7 children: https://nltimes.nl/2021/01/25/curfew...sted-amsterdam


Of course the politicians and most media have condemned the protest, without exposing the human rights violations by the Dutch government...

Willem-Alexander's Justice Minister Ferd Grapperhaus (former attorney) responded:



> This has nothing to do with demonstrating against corona measures. This is simply criminal behavior; people who deliberately target police, riot police, journalists and other aid workers.


Of course in reality, the corona measures have nothing to do with health care. These are simply crimes against humanity; a dictator who deliberately targets his subjects using police, journalists and the health care system...

Mayor John Jorritsma of Eindhoven called the illegal protest "bizarre" and said "_That's how we're heading for civil war_".

Leaders of GroenLinks and PVV, Jesse Klaver and Geert Wilders, lashed out at the protesters: https://nltimes.nl/2021/01/25/mps-de...ven-mayor-says


In the meantime, the official story is that the schools are closed.
Today I saw several classrooms in primary schools filled with kids (closer than 1.5 meter)...

----------


## Firestarter

Today I went to the Museumplein in Amsterdam, I didn't see any damage, besides the damage to the lawn caused by the police horses and cars...

The authorities are already calling this "_the worst violence to hit the Netherlands in 40 years_".
I can vaguely remember the protests at the Waterlooplein when I was a kid, where they planned to build the new city hall, which seems more intense to me...

All over the country, they've given the cops even more powers to harass peaceful citizens.
What else can you expect in a police state?
Israel's favourite Dutch politician Geert Wilders has already called fot the army to end the protests.

The riot squad have broken up "illegal" protests in more than 10 cities, including: Amsterdam, Rotterdam, The Hague, Den Bosch, Zwolle, Amersfoort, Alkmaar, Hoorn, Gouda, and Haarlem.
Still no protests in Utrecht?!?

In several places, protesters threw rocks at the cops, while a small part set things on fire and plundered (closed) stores.
Ten cops were injured in Rotterdam, where 60 rioters were locked up overnight.
More than 470 people, including children, have been arrested during 3 days of unrest.

This horrible hoodlum must have injured his head while throwing stones or some other "criminal violence" (like refusing arrest). I'm almost sure that those 4 friendly cops have nothing to do with it.


Prime Minister Mark Rutte denounced the riots with: “_This has nothing to do with protest, this is criminal violence and we will treat it as such_”.
Just look at those friendly cops...

Many protesters were walking around with their surveillance equipment (phones); also video footage will be used to identify and sentence the protesters: https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/...ts-over-curfew


Here's some footage from night protests around a fire, which eventually sets a car ablaze (I don't know where).

----------


## XNavyNuke

> The authorities are already calling this "the worst violence to hit the Netherlands in 40 years".


That's rather mild. It looks like an insurrection to me.

XNN

----------


## Firestarter

> That's rather mild. It looks like an insurrection to me.


I agree...
I can't really remember the March 1975 riots over the new city hall at the Waterlooplein as I was less than 1 year old, but protests continued throughout the decade.
As far as I can tell these were more extreme than what we're seeing now.

See the news on these riots in 1980 (in Dutch).



The difference is that the protests now aren't just "extremists", but many "good citizens". Protesters include grandparents that don't want their grandchildren to grow up in the corona police state.
And the protests aren't limited to the big cities (Amsterdam, Rotterdam and The Hague), but are also happening in the smaller cities in the south and east of the country (Eindhoven is the only "big" city in the South-east).





https://revivethis.org/nieuwmarkt/

----------


## Firestarter

While the whole economy is shut down, we have to wear masks, restaurants and cafes are closed, and even have a curfew...

We've still imported a whopping 59,000 migrants to the Netherlands in 2020, while the population grew by only 63,000 - about half the population growth of 2019 (in Dutch): https://nos.nl/artikel/2363082-cbs-b...ge-corona.html


For more on the UN replacement migration plan: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed-World-Demog

----------


## Firestarter

As the curfew is still intact and most shops remain closed, since 8 February the primary schools in the Netherlands are completely open, because young children cannot be brainwashed through the internet...


Despite the freezing cold, last weekend there were some protests against the corona lockdown in the Netherlands.

More than 100 people joined a protest march in Middelburg (in Dutch): https://www.omroepzeeland.nl/nieuws/...onamaatregelen

Some 20 protesters in Utrecht were fined by the cops, some were also detained (in Dutch): https://www.rtvutrecht.nl/nieuws/213...atregelen.html


On Monday, people protested in the Hague, making so much noise that they disrupted PM Mark Rutte's announcement of Willem-Alexander's decision to extend the lockdown once again.
These horrible protesters had not even asked permission for this "illegal protest", so where ordered by the cops to leave. One protester was arrested for refusing to obey the orders to leave.


(in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/coronavirus/609669...tml?redirect=1

----------


## Firestarter

There are also multiple stories on "COVID outbreaks" in nursing homes in the Netherlands, shortly after vaccination. Most of the stories on COVID outbreaks seem to follow vaccination, but according to our wonderful media, this had absolutely nothing to do with the vaccines (if only they had been vaccinated earlier...), but maybe caused by the terrible UK variant of COVID.
This list is certainly not extensive. I did a simply internet search "COVID uitbraak verzorgingshuis" (COVID outbreak care home).
I don't understand why (if) there is a correlation between the deaths of elderly people suffering from dementia and corona deaths...



On 30 January, the elderly residents, mostly suffering from dementia, of the *Sint Elisabeth Verpleeg- en Gasthuis in Amersfoort* got their first shot of the experimental, immune suppressing COVID vaccine (in Dutch): https://archive.is/SAmKJ

As could be expected this was followed by most of the residents becoming seriously ill. According to our wonderful media this was another "COVID outbreak" for which 70 of the 106 residents tested positive.
Already 10 residents have died (in Dutch): https://nos.nl/artikel/2369135-tien-...pleeghuis.html



At the end of January, nursing home *Emmastaete in Brunssum* injected the residents with the COVID vaccine.
Since then 17 residents tested positive for corona, and 4 have already died (in Dutch): https://archive.is/zluda



On Wednesday 10 February, all 30 dementia residents of *Zorgcentrum Heelwijk in Heesch* were poisoned with the immune suppressing COVID vaccine.
There had not been a single outbreak there before vaccination and then... wham at least 20 of the residents and some personnel tested positive for corona. Some of the residents are in a very bad shape (in Dutch): https://archive.is/XcdFu



Already one day after the first corona jab, residents of the nursing home *Hoppesteyn van Aafje in Rotterdam-Crooswijk* started getting ill.
Already 44 of the 123 residents tested positive for COVID. One is in hospital.

Because the first ill residents were spread out over the building, it seems unlikely that this was caused by an infectious coronavirus, because in that case the first cases would be close together (in Dutch): https://archive.is/T5Z6v



Shortly after the 26 residents of the nursing home *Liemerije in Zevenaar* got their first shot of the COVID vaccine, many suddenly got ill. Some are in a very bad state.
Nine residents and 9 of the personnel tested positive for COVID (in Dutch): https://www.gelderlander.nl/zevenaar...irus~acaf3bd8/



It isn't clear when the dementia residents of [b]Huis ter Wijck in Beverwijk[/I] were poisoned with the COVID vaccine.
Twelve of the 25 tested positive for COVID; some are in a very bad state (in Dutch): https://www.nhnieuws.nl/nieuws/28082...in-quarantaine

----------


## Firestarter

As surprising court "victory" last week in summary proceedings against the curfew every single night...
In short the court ruled that the curfew has to be cancelled, as there is no genuine "emergency" to justify such a “_far-reaching violation of the right to freedom of movement and privacy_”.


Naturally the curfew (from 9 pm to 4:30 am) is still in place, the Dutch government simply appealed to the higher Court of appeals (gerechtshof).
While King Willem-Alexander simultaneously put a new "emergency bill" in effect to continue the curfew, with the charade of the House of Orange parliament cronies voting 45-13 in favour.


The Court of appeals is scheduled to reach a final verdict on February 26: https://www.rt.com/news/516110-dutch...xtends-curfew/

----------


## Firestarter

Yesterday I once again saw a massive amount of riot squad close to the Museumplein in Amsterdam.
Once again Mayor Femke Halsema ordered cops to make the people leave. Most people already left when ordered by the riot squad, a handful of protesters were detained after they refused to leave...

A lot of people were there simply enjoying the sun, with temperatures going from freezing to a nice 15 degrees Celsius in less than a week.
Even the "protesters" were not doing much more than enjoying themselves with some music. Groups of people are of course dangerous to a New World Order built on lies.



In Leeuwarden, a similar protest, celebration was staged on the square in front of the Fries Museum.
About thousand in Amsterdam, a couple of hundreds in Leeuwarden that was also broken up by the cops.

As you can see, it looks more like a mild party than a protest (footage from Amsterdam and Leeuwarden).


https://www.reuters.com/article/heal...-idUSL1N2KR0AL


While the Museumplein is very visible, another group of hundreds of "protesters" were having a party near the Museumplein, in the Vondelpark (at the Openluchttheater).
They started their party late in the afternoon, and just before they would have left in time for the curfew, Mayor Halsema ordered the cops to chase them away.


https://www.noordhollandsdagblad.nl/...10221_89634988

----------


## Firestarter

In the Kingdom of the Netherlands, they finally admit that they plan to keep the lockdown going until the end of the summer (instead of expending the lockdown for 4 weeks at a time over and over and over again...).

In the autumn as flu and common cold cases rise, the lockdown will of course continue for another autumn/winter, etc., etc. (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/uitleg-over-het-co...-augustus.html

----------


## Firestarter

In violation of the Dutch law, a 925 million euro in taxpayer's money was awarded to the "foundation" Stichting Open Nederland (SON, possibly tax exempt), run by former army general Tom Middendorp, who was forced to step down in 2017, over some accidental deaths in the army. At the time he was publicly praised by PM Mark Rutte.

This was awarded in violation of the law that requires public procurement for 925 million contracts.
The Dutch state defended these corrupt actions by claiming that we need these massive amounts of unreliable quicktests ASAP.

Because the 3 directors (including Middendorp) of SON don't have a board to answer to, they can simply take whatever they want from the loot as "salary" (or consultancy fee, expenses, or whatever).
SON in turn subcontracted Lead Healthcare for the COVID quicktests without due process. Dozens of quicktest companies sued the state of the Kingdom of the Netherlands over this part of the deal, as they would like some of that easy money.

So just like elsewhere, the whole COVID pandemic, lockdown, contact tracing, testing, vaccine operation is run by the military, while making a handsome profit for the cronies of the elite (in Dutch): https://www.businessinsider.nl/stich...n-kort-geding/

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> In violation of the Dutch law, a 925 million euro in taxpayer's money was awarded to the "foundation" Stichting Open Nederland (SON, possibly tax exempt), run by former army general Tom Middendorp, who was forced to step down in 2017, over some accidental deaths in the army. At the time he was publicly praised by PM Mark Rutte.


I find it interesting that you mention this news, which indeed is 'shocking' and it's a billion well wasted... But What I find more interesting is that you haven't really mentioned the elections and the 'koehandel' (quid pro quo) around it... Do you have an opinion on that ? Do you have an opinion on what happened at the Belastingdienst (Dutch IRS)? According to the news today; since the government stepped down over calling 30.000 families fraudsters and destroying their lives, they did it to 200 more after this came to light... Care to share any thoughts on that ?

----------


## Firestarter

> I find it interesting that you mention this news, which indeed is 'shocking' and it's a billion well wasted... But What I find more interesting is that you haven't really mentioned the elections and the 'koehandel' (quid pro quo) around it... Do you have an opinion on that ?


Elections?!? Is this some sort of sick joke?
Was the election rigged?!? I don't speak many people supporting the VVD or D66, the big winners of the poll (election?)...

Our vicious dictator Willem-Alexander, of the biggest crime family of our Kingdom, has declared a state of emergency (noodtoestand), with the result that our "democratically" elected representatives (which is only the tweede kamer) have the "choice" to agree with the proposals of this psychopath.
Read our constitution, pay special attention to all the dictatorial powers of our king, who as he isn't elected and the Netherlands "is" a democracy, can't be hold accountable for the never-ending crimes against humanity.





> Do you have an opinion on what happened at the Belastingdienst (Dutch IRS)? According to the news today; since the government stepped down over calling 30.000 families fraudsters and destroying their lives, they did it to 200 more after this came to light... Care to share any thoughts on that ?


So the cabinet "resigned" a couple of months before the planned election. Our government is a criminal organisation, things like these happen and have happened systematically for the last 20 years.

A couple of months ago I spoke to a man, who said that he predicted and in March 2019 posted on social media about the planned epidemic in 2020. He was in all kinds of legal trouble, with a handful of bailiffs seizing his non-existent possessions and the tax services (Belastingdienst) breaking into his house.
These kind of crimes against humanity have been done to me for the last 19 years...

----------


## Firestarter

The money laundering case against Dutch bank ABN Amro has been settled for 480 million euros ($574 million) - a fine of 300 million euros and 180 million euros as disgorgement.
The Dutch prosecution service (Openbaar Ministerie) claimed that "its investigation" into the criminal activities of 3 former board members was ongoing (yeah sure!).
The ABN Amro promised that by the end 2022 they have made changes to prevent money laundering (no need to check of course).

Danske Bank's Dutch CEO Chris Vogelzang, who previously served on ABN Amro's board, also resigned after being investigated in another money laundering probe by the Dutch authorities.

Even though the OM had already admitted that the responsible directors of the Dutch ING bank wouldn't be prosecuted after a similar settlement, a Dutch court in December 2020 released a statement stated that a criminal investigation into the role of former CEO Ralph Hamers would be started (yeah right!): https://archive.is/EObEk

----------


## Firestarter

> Queen Wilhelmina controlled a majority share in the NHM bank that owned part of the BHS bank that was involved in financing the Nazi party since the 1930s. Several members on the board of directors of the BHS were appointed on the advice of Bernhard...
> The trail of the BHS, leads to the UBC bank, Prescott Bush; all involved in financing the Nazi party and money laundering


There hasn't been much media attention for Prince Bernhard's action at the Berlin offices of the Dutch BHS bank. The "alternative" media that published about this action, falsely claimed it was to retrieve jewelry of the Dutch royal degenerates.
In reality, Bernhard went to Berlin to get back the owner documents of the Bank voor Handel en Scheepvaart (BHS) back to Rotterdam, so that the royal family (through the NHM) could claim ownership, while keeping Heinrich Thyssen as front man.

In 1947, the Dutch manager of the Rotterdam BHS bank, Hendrick J. Kouwenhoven, threatened to inform Dutch authorities on the hidden Nazi assets it owned (including the Silesian American Corporation), and was immediately fired by Thyssen.
The somewhat naive Kouwenhoven then fled to New York City where he intended to talk to Union Bank Corporation director Prescott Bush, "_to reveal [to Prescott Bush] the truth about Baron Heinrich and the Rotterdam Bank, [in order that] some or all of the Thyssen interests in the Thyssen Group might be seized and confiscated as German enemy property_".
Kouwenhoven died in New York within 2 weeks of a "heart attack"...

Kouwenhoven had also been director of the August Thyssen bank in Berlin and a director of Fritz Thyssen's Union Steel Works, the holding company that controlled Thyssen's steel and coal mine empire in Germany.

Fifty years later, in 1996, the Dutch journalist Eddy Roever went to London to interview Baron Thyssen, who was neighbours with Margaret Thatcher.
Roever died within 2 days, also of a "heart attack".

In 1970, the Bank voor Handel en Scheepvaart merged with Nederlandse Credietbank N.V., in which the Thyssen-Bornemisza Group received 25% and the Chase Manhattan Bank 31%: https://web.archive.org/web/20030202...e-2-09-02.html



"George Bush; the unauthorized biography" contains more interesting information on the Dutch BHS bank,  the holding company for the Thyssen empire, and its connection to the New York UBC bank, Averell Harriman and Prescott Bush.

Averell Harriman also met Italy’s fascist dictator, Benito Mussolini (who had earlier been recruited by British Intelligence). A representative of the firm telegraphed the following good news to his chief executive Bert Walker:



> During these last days ... Mussolini ... has examined and approved our c[o]ntract 15 June.


.
In 1980, when George H.W. Bush became vice president, he placed his father's (Prescott) family inheritance in a blind trust that was managed by his buddy William "Stamps" Farish III.
In one of those strange "coincidences" Farish's grandfather, William Farish Jr., in March 1942, pleaded "no contest" to conspiring with Nazi Germany as president of Standard Oil in New Jersey.
Standard Oil invested millions in the IG Farben Nazi conglomerate. The billions "Stamps" inherited had even more blood on it then Bush.

*Webster Tarpley and Anton Chaitkin - George Bush; the unauthorized biography, Chapter 2 (1992): http://tarpley.net/online-books/geor...itler-project/*

----------


## Firestarter

When our beloved King Willem-Alexander visited The Hague (Marktweg) for some sort of celebration for the Dutch soccer team, he blatantly showed that the coronalockdown, that he's imposed on all of us, doesn't apply to himself.



The royals must be desperate for some publicity, trying to convince us of their non-existent popularity, as they always find it difficult to hide their contempt for the masses.
They are now spinning the tale that we really can't hold this against our ruthless dictator, as he's just a "normal" guy.

See Willem-Alexander shaking the hand of one of the few who doesn't hate his guts.

(in Dutch) https://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/poli...-moeten-houden

----------


## Firestarter

From today the masks mandates in (most) public places have finished in the Netherlands, so I now can go shopping without a respiratory diseases causing mask...





> I have a hard time understanding that even though the changes in taxes are expected to increase the tax profits with 3.1 billion euro, of which 2.3 billion will come from consumers and 0.8 billion euro from companies, according to the Dutch government on average the Dutch household will be taxed less


For some reason our wonderful politicians often promise that the new tax proposals will decrease our taxes, but almost every single time it turns out that the implemented tax plan increase our taxes.

For the tenth year in a row the Kingdom of the Netherlands has increased its taxes to a whopping 39.2% of the GNP.
Since 2010 the effective taxes (as part of the GNP) has increased with 4 percent.

A large part of the increase in taxes is the result of increased VAT (BTW in Dutch), in 2019 for example the "low" BTW was increased from 6% to 9% (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/economie/6141383/b...erder-toe.html


Despite the added taxes the government debt has increased with another 4 billion Euro in only 3 months from the end of 2020 to the end of March 2021.
Our goverment debt has now reached 54.9% of our GNP, which is more than 5% higher than the year before (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/economie/6141322/s...jard-euro.html

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Went out for dinner today. Because of not being vaccinated or tested, I was not allowed inside and had to sit outside. Also, it was specifically mentioned to me I was not allowed to use the bathroom. Other places I've been to did not ask anything, this place was very serious about it. When asked what the alternative is when I'm not allowed to use the bathroom, the server said; "I guess you'll have to wait."

Brave new world. 

Greetings from the Netherlands. 

P.S.
[I was allowed to walk THROUGH the restaurant in order to go to the terrace outside, MAKES TOTAL $#@!ING SENSE. I should sue the government.]

----------


## Firestarter

> Other places I've been to did not ask anything, this place was very serious about it.


I guess that in time places that are a bit relaxed with the vaccination passport will first be warned and if they continue to not take the COVID police state seriously will be shut down.

It seems to like bars and restaurants are among the few sectors that aren't dominated by the big corporations yet. In time we can only chose between a couple of big chains that ultimately are controlled by the same gang of wealthy psychos.
You can travel through big and small cities in the Netherlands where there are some 40 brand stores that are everywhere.





> I should sue the government.


You can sue all you want, but I'm not sure what legal options you have in a dictatorship like the Netherlands.

You could file a "bezwaar" (complaint) against the Ministerie of Justice, followed by Hoger Beroep (appeal) and even go all the way to the Supreme Court (Hoge Raad or the Willem-Alexander chaired Raad van State).
As you have to file a "bezwaar" within 6 weeks, of what I'm not sure in this situation, and this is a political decision by the (demissionary) cabinet confirmed by the parliament.
This doesn't stand a chance.

That's not even counting that Dutch judges (all appointed by the Crown) are notoriously corrupt and will defend the COVID police state.
The European court (EHRM) where you could file a petition after the Supreme Court dismisses your lawsuit is just as corrupt.

Welcome to a legal system as described by Franz Kafka...

----------


## Firestarter

With much of the festivities and bars and restaurant still locked down at the beginning of September (bars and restaurants partly open, large festivities not allowed), the Zandvoort Formula 1 race continued as planned... like there is no COVID pandemic or global warming (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/formule-1/6153345/...-doorgaan.html


This doesn't surprise me one bit as Prince Bernhard Jr, cousin of King Willem-Alexander, is a major shareholder in the Zandvoort circuit.
Bernhard Jr also owns the Mediapark in Hilversum, where state propaganda for Dutch TV is made.

In a nice publicity stunt, King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima attended the show. They were entertained by the Dutch contender for the title, Max Verstappen, who won the race.
See from left Verstappen, Willem-Alexander, Maxima and Crown Princess Amalia (?) looking at Verstappen's car.

(in Dutch) https://www.libelle.nl/actueel/maxim...look~b3260c79/


On a related historic note, when the circuit in Zandvoort was constructed, building activities in 1947 were stopped by the central government for violation of the rules. Then Prince Bernhard Sr. (grandfather of Bernhard Jr.) made a secret deal with the Zandvoort city council that for 20,000 guilders to his foundation he would stop the blockade.
Zandvoort simply increased prices for the first race on the circuit in 1948 to pay Bernhard Sr.
See Bernhard senior (left) on the Zandvoort circuit, June 1953.

(in Dutch): https://archive.is/FaOpa

----------


## Firestarter

Our cabinet is still "demissionary" with King Willem-Alexander continuing to rule by decree.




> Do you have an opinion on what happened at the Belastingdienst (Dutch IRS)? According to the news today; since the government stepped down over calling 30.000 families fraudsters and destroying their lives, they did it to 200 more after this came to light...


There is an interesting description on the tax child benefits scandal in the Netherlands at the following link.

The author thinks that this should be more than enough reason to not trust the Dutch authorities with the digital vaccination passports...



> What if the same immoral bunch of civil servants who gave us the benefits scandal got their hands on our data? and: What if they could cancel people they took a dislike to with the press of a single button? Is it desirable that national government obtain such a quantity of power?


https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/dut...hem-with-covid

----------


## Firestarter

I can remember that in May 2020, when the first draconian lockdown was a little eased, that I said that around November with rising flu and common cold cases the lockdown will be reinstated in all glory. It took until December 2020 that not only the bars restaurants but most "non-essential" shops were effectively closed (I couldn't even buy clothes!).

So now with in October reported COVID cases and hospitalisations going up (as was expected!) we get another lockdown. Without vaccination passport nobody is allowed any form of recreational activity (including indoor sports).

On top of that, starting on Friday everybody is obligated to once again wear a mask that increases the chance of respiratory diseases, and of course social distancing (of 1.5 meter).
They also want to mandate the vaccination passports at universities, as young people have more to fear from the deadly COVID vaccines than the virus.

In December people older than 80 have to get the COVID booster shots to keep their vaccination passport (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/coronavirus/616560...ndgemaakt.html

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I can remember that in May 2020, when the first draconian lockdown was a little eased, that I said that around November with rising flu and common cold cases the lockdown will be reinstated in all glory. It took until December 2020 that not only the bars restaurants but most "non-essential" shops were effectively closed (I couldn't even buy clothes!).
> 
> So now with in October reported COVID cases and hospitalisations going up (as was expected!) we get another lockdown. Without vaccination passport nobody is allowed any form of recreational activity (including indoor sports).
> 
> On top of that, starting on Friday everybody is obligated to once again wear a mask that increases the chance of respiratory diseases, and of course social distancing (of 1.5 meter).
> They also want to mandate the vaccination passports at universities, as young people have more to fear from the deadly COVID vaccines than the virus.
> 
> In December people older than 80 have to get the COVID booster shots to keep their vaccination passport (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/coronavirus/616560...ndgemaakt.html


One addition to that: Vaccinated people who test positive will keep their QR code thing for access, because; privacy. When the government cites privacy as a reason to do something [or not do something], you should be scared.

----------


## Firestarter

> On top of that, starting on Friday everybody is obligated to once again wear a mask that increases the chance of respiratory diseases, and of course social distancing (of 1.5 meter).
> They also want to mandate the vaccination passports at universities, as young people have more to fear from the deadly COVID vaccines than the virus.


With the COVID cases and hospitalisation expectedly going up in October, to a much higher level than before the deadly vaccines, the brutal lockdown is again intensified.
I had expected that the new measures would discriminate those horrible people that refuse to walk around with their digital vaccination passport even more, but this doesn't appear to be happening (yet).

I find it encouraging that the last week a lot more people in the shops don't wear the mandatory masks (maybe 20%). Maybe, possibly people rising up against the COVID tyranny will keep the draconian lockdown a little less brutal...

The main changes in policy seem to be that shops have to close early (starting tomorrow).
When shops close earlier, people have less time to do their shopping, with the result that it will be busier in the shops, which would increase the chances of a corona infection, but please don't think for yourself...

All non-essential "shops" have to close at 18:00, including barbers, clothing, bars, restaurants and the casinos.
The essential "shops" have to close by 20:00, including supermarkets, small food shops and drug stores (what else, maybe the coffeeshops and liquor stores?) - in Dutch: https://www.nu.nl/economie/6167504/h...-1800-uur.html

----------


## Firestarter

> I had expected that the new measures would discriminate those horrible people that refuse to walk around with their digital vaccination passport even more, but this doesn't appear to be happening (yet).


Not really surprised, but I'm disappointed anyway. I was too early with my conclusion...
The vaccination passport will also become mandatory for non-essential shops (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/coronavirus/616746...ndgemaakt.html

Never mind that according to the Dutch Constitution, laws proposed by the king only take effect AFTER they have been approved by both the lower and higher house of parliament (tweede and eerst kamer).
The Netherlands wouldn't be a dictatorship, if they king wouldn't be above the law...


Also don't pay attention to the fact that the Dutch government already knew in advance, before the "first" lockdown was started, that the lockdown would cost more life years than it would save.



> Estimating that the lockdown would save 100,000 life years, but would cost 620,000 life years. So the lockdown would cost an estimated 520,000 life years.
> This is premeditated and planned mass murder...


Lockdown-causes-more-COVID-deaths-than-it-prevents

----------


## Firestarter

In the Dutch political freakshow, the parliament was really, really making a point that they are really against the privacy violating vaccination passports. It is of course completely preposterous to assume that violating our privacy would stop the spread of an infectious disease. That's besides that we were promised that the not-properly tested COVID vaccines with the 95% efficacy would stop the pandemic lockdown...

So yesterday, a majority of the lower house of parliament (tweede kamer) promised to vote for mandatory vaccination passports for "non-essential" shops (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/algemeen/6168408/t...e-winkels.html

----------


## Firestarter

I didn't want to post about this, but now that they have created a media hysteria in the Netherlands over this, with bigger headlines than the war in Ukraine, I couldn't stay silent.
My first reason to NOT want to post about this, is that it's one of many scandals, and this is the one scandal pushed into the spotlight to cover-up the rest of them. My second reason is even more important, because the official story is completely ridiculous, and with censorship almost complete, I have to guess what's really going on.


Here's the "corruption story" in a nutshell. This was already reported in May 2021, so it isn't clear to me why this only became a media hysteria now (last month, the book "Sywerts Miljoenen" was published by reporters of Follow the Money)...
In April/May 2020, Sywert van Lienden and his 2 business partners - Bernd Damme and Camille van Gestel - made a cool 20 million profit on a deal selling 40 million Chinese masks to the Ducth government for 100 million Euro. This looks to me like an example of, nice deal if you can get it.

What made the dealings of Van Lienden and partners so terrible (they have even been criminally charged) is that they LIED and claimed that they were doing this without making a profit.
That's horrible isn't it? Lying to the public, by somebody in his private business making a nice profit.

Another person that gets part of the blame is former minister of health Hugo de Jonge (he is again minister in another ministery in Willem-Alexander's current cabinet). What did De Jonge do wrong you might want to know?
He sent messages about his opinion that he wanted this deal to go through, without having any authority in deciding the matter (ministers have only a function of ceremony). And then he LIED about it, claiming that he had nothing to do with the deal.

You can imagine how shocked everybody in the Netherlands is... a politician LYING, that should not be possible: (in Dutch) https://archive.ph/wznFE



You can (not?) imagine how the government officials that knew all about their 20% "margin" and approved the deal anyway won't get any criticism. What makes the bureaucrats activities really CRIMINAL is that they approved the deal anyway, when they already knew that the masks contain graphene, for which reason they weren't even used in the health care: (in Dutch) http://web.archive.org/web/202201161...nden~b2dff054/
https://archive.ph/FJo9Z



What isn't reported by our wonderful media (whether mainstream or alternative), is that these 40 million masks cost only a couple of cents a piece to produce, so the 2 Chinese companies that delivered the masks, made nice profit of some 75 million Euro.
Nobody knows who got these millions, but I can guess who got a nice kickback...

At first the responsible government officials - Rob van der Kolk, Mark Frequin and Bas van den Dungen - reject the Van Lienden and partners mask deal, for several reasons.
Then on 12 April 2020, Van Lienden sent his mask proposal to Van den Dungen, noting that he had made the plan in cooperation with the CC's in the mail, which included Prince Constantijn (the younger brother of King Willem-Alexander, him again!).
And then suddenly the government officials, while still noting that it was a bad deal, quickly in a couple of days approved the 100 million Euro deal.

*It isn't quite clear what the precise involvement of Constantijn was, but it has been reported that he put Van Lienden into contact with Dutch and Chinese companies to help him out.*
*My wild guess is that Constantijn had a financial interest in the deal*: (in Dutch) https://www.ftm.nl/artikelen/hugo-de...mondkapjesdeal
(https://archive.ph/9VDGk)

----------


## Firestarter

Ferdinand Grapperhaus jr. of the World Economic Forum is also CEO and co-founder of PHYSEE Technologies that was awarded the €500,000 World Postcode Lottery Green Challenge in 2016: https://www.weforum.org/people/ferdinand-grapperhaus.


Ferdinand Grapperhaus jr. (really III, after grandfather and daddy) is of course the son of the elite psychopath (former) Dutch Minister of Justice...

(in Dutch) https://archive.md/u3c5O

----------


## Firestarter

Long before Jorge Bergoglio was selected as the first Jesuit Pope, he was already involved in covering up the crimes of Videla’s government from 1976 to 1983 that included one Jorge Zorreguieta as Minister. Jorge Zorreguieta was of couse the father of now-Queen Máxima of the Netherlands.

Máxima before her husband Willem-Alexander was crowned king, bought and paid Cardinal Bergoglio with 128,000 euro (200,000 dollar), from her salary paid by the Dutch slaves through taxes (like these royals really need that money on top of their billions stashed away in slush funds).

Coincidentally Máxima became an exeuctive at the money laundering giant HSBC bank directly after graduating from university: (in Dutch) https://archive.md/Aqnad


In 2020, Pope Francis (Jorge Bergoglio) founded the Council for the Economy to coordinate the Vatican’s economic and administrative affairs.
This included 7 "lay" members, of which 2 women from Britain - Ruth Mary Kelly and Leslie Jane Ferrar.

Leslie Ferrar, was treasurer to none other than Crown Prince Charles of Britain from 2015 to 2017.
Ruth Kelly had previously been a UK minister between 2004-2008 before joining the notorious HSBC bank as Global Head of Client Strategy at Global Asset Management. Kelly is also a member of Opus Dei: https://www.thetablet.co.uk/news/132...tican-finances


For more on Opus Dei: https://isgp-studies.com/opus-dei


The following story detail the WEF Davos Meeting in 2016, where Queen Maxima of the Netherlands was sitting next to  Nat Rothschild and mingled with Jamie Dimon (chairman of JP Morgan) and Sir Mike Rake (chairman of BT Group).
George Osborne (UK Chancellor) and Christine Lagarde (IMF chief) were also present: http://web.archive.org/web/202103141...ts-falter.html

----------


## Firestarter

Underage children in the Netherlands, younger than 16 years, are COVID vaxxed without permission of their parents and even advised on how to mislead their parents if they suffer "extremely rare" adverse effects from the vaccines (simply make up a story of eating something wrong the previous day).

In the following video, a 15-year-old boy goes undercover, videotaping the process in a COVID vaccination centre, telling that he wants to get vaxxed without permission of his parents because he wants a vaccination passport so he can go to the McDonalds (ultimately not taking the jab) - in Dutch.


https://twitter.com/fvdemocratie/sta...17860667744258

----------


## Firestarter

The government of top-10 arms merchant in the world, the Kingdom of the Netherlands, has already sent 102 million Euros ($106 million) in "military aid" to the Ukraine.

No objections from our parliament of course, as "aid" against the evil Putin sounds almost "humanitarian", even when it comes in the form of weapons.
https://archive.ph/ms2wB

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that some people actually believe that the infamous Bilderberg Group was/is controlled by the Dutch royals, as it was founded by Prince Bernhard.
But I might get ridiculed if I say the same for the World Economic Forum, let alone the UN...

Queen Máxima of the Netherlands is the United Nations Secretary-General’s Special Advocate for Inclusive Finance for Development (UNSGSA).
Máxima is also a member of the Stewardship Board of the WEF System Initiative on Shaping the Future of Financial and Monetary Systems; the Steering Committee of the WEF’s Digital Currency Governance Consortium; and of the EDISON Alliance, a WEF initiative aimed at digital inclusion in healthcare, financial services and education.

Her Majesty Queen Máxima of the Netherlands, the United Nations Secretary-General’s Special Advocate for Inclusive Finance for Development (UNSGSA), delivered a talk at the World Economic Forum (WEF) Davos Meeting on May 24, 2022 about digital inclusion.
On 24 May,  Maxima delivered a talk at the WEF Davos Meeting 2022 about "inclusive finance".

See Maxima's gold WEF card...



She bragged that the results of the plandemic include:



> When COVID-19 hit, governments rushed to provide financial relief to citizens, often through digital channels. At the same time, social distancing forced people to find alternatives to cash and face-to-face shopping. Mobile money usage skyrocketed. In Latin America alone, 50 million adults began using digital merchant payments.


.
She even let it slip though that "inclusive finance" is really meant for population control, because if poor people pay cash, they're hard to monitor and control...



> Having better information and insights on customers can also help you design products that influence financial behaviors for the better. Savings products that nudge people to achieve their goals are a great example.





https://www.royal-house.nl/documents...m-largest-gaps
(https://archive.ph/a2FAx)


"Inclusive finance" is precisely the same agenda as...



> In 2012, The Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, Citibank, Ford Foundation, Omidyar Network, UN Capital Development Fund (UNCDF), US Agency for International Development (USAID), and Visa Inc. launched the Better Than Cash Alliance, to use electronic payments so that people living in poverty can be better monitored


https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...p=72720#p72720


And Maxima's dear dad was caught in the biggest money laundering scandal of Argentina.



> our beloved Queen Máxima (Zorreguieta), who even worked for Mercado Abierto, when she was a student from 1991 to 1993.
> There is no evidence that she was directly involved, but the money laundering started in 1992, and she was working on sophisticated financial software to transfer money... the kind of software that was used for the money laundering.
> 
> Máxima's dad, Jorge H. Zorreguieta, was directly responsible as a director of the Banco República from 1986 to 1996. It's very unlikely that he didn't know, which makes it more probable that his daughter Máxima was also involved.
> Even another daughter of Jorge, Dolores Zorreguieta, was named as one of the prominent Argentinians in the "malditas cajas" scandal that used this money laundering construction. Jorge H. Zorreguieta was also named in the "malditas cajas" scandal.


Money-laundering-2-1-trillion-a-year

----------


## Firestarter

> And Maxima's dear dad was caught in the biggest money laundering scandal of Argentina.





> The money laundering was initiated by the Banco República owned by *Raul Moneta*, who also owned the offshorebank Federal Bank that was also involved.
> They also used the offshore Mercado Abierto Group subsidiairy, and obviously the Citibank was also involved.


Money-laundering-2-1-trillion-a-year


Who could have guessed that once again all the trails lead to the Bush family.
Prescott Bush wasn't only a member of Skull & Bones, but during WW II was also a director of the Nazi financing UBC Bank that was ultimately controlled by Queen Wilhelmina through the BHS Bank: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6977271


In September 1998, it was reported that Raul Moneta would become the new president of media empire CEI.
Moneta's Banco Republica was CEI's largest shareholder with 39.59%, second Hicks, Muse, Tate & Furst with 32.68%, and (of course) Citicorp (the parent company of Citibank), with some 23%.

Richard Handley at the time resigned as president of CEI Citicorp Holdings S.A. president. Handley was a former employee of Citicorp and friend of its CEO, John Reed: https://www.nexttv.com/news/handley-...c-shift-144933

Then in May 1999, Hicks, Muse CEO Thomas O. Hicks took over as CEI president, because of Raul Moneta's involvement in the Banco Republica money laundering scandal: https://variety.com/1999/biz/news/ce...xy-1117499955/


Moneta turned over his CEI shares to Hicks, Muse, Tate and Furst.
Tom Hicks wasn't only a close friend of Moneta, but also owner of the Texas Rangers and major funder of George W. Bush's presidential campaign.

In June 2001, former Argentine President Carlos Menem was accused for his involvement in illegally selling 6,500 tons of arms to Croatia and Ecuador between 1991 and 1995, in violation of international arms embargoes.
One of Menem's first acts as President was to give Enron a $300-million sweetheart pipeline deal to Enron. Enron was (of course) a big contributor to George Bush Jr's presidential campaign and its founder and CEO, Kenneth Lay, was a close friend of the George Bush Sr.

It has been argued that Menem was very close to George Bush Sr. (and other sons of Bushes): https://www.thegully.com/essays/arge...ush_menem.html
(https://archive.ph/oN8Z1)

----------

